# Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Hallo 



Da mich schon zig User angeschrieben haben wo ich die BETA von Battlefield 3 her habe möchte ich es hier in die User-News schreiben!
Wer sich die Beta von Battlefield 3 schon Mal downloaden möchte, kann dies hier tun:

Direktdownload:ftp://62.141.39.193/battlefield/bf3/beta/Battlefield_3_Open_Beta.rar
Alternativ auch über Torrent: http://www.battlefield-inside.de/wp-content/uploads/Battlefield_3_Open_Beta.rar.torrent


Die anderen alternativen Downloads würde ich nicht nehmen da ich da Tage lang laden würde!!!

Quelle: http://www.battlefield-inside.de/2011/09/27/battlefield-3-open-beta-download/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dann kann man sie noch über Netload & Rapidshare laden von hier:

http://share-links.biz/_qrvt6slcxnt
PW ist: nextnet-gaming.de

Quelle: http://nextnet-gaming.de/ (Danke an DarkMo )




Die .rar ist 3,4GB groß und muss nach dem Download in den Origin Games Ordner kopiert werden und von da aus kann man es dann starten, so fern man einen Key besitzt, oder bis Morgen zwischen 15:00 Uhr und 17:00 Uhr wartet 
Die .EXE Datei wird von Avira als Virus eingestuft, was natürlich aber nicht der Fall ist! Einfach Avira ausschalten oder zulassen dann gibt es auch keine Probleme 


Hier noch die Battlelog Seite 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?returnUrl=|bf3|

Und hier die Seite für die Beta Keys 
betakeys.battlefield.de (Kopieren und oben einfügen)




LG


Edit: Für einen Klick auf "Gefällt mir" würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## DiabloJulian (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Kann man sich auch die Beta bei EA herunterladen, oder brauch man direkt den Key dazu?
Also dass ich heut schon laden kann, aber erst morgen den Key eingebe und gleich Spiele, weil mit meiner 2k Leitung dauert es eeeeetwas^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch die Beta bei EA herunterladen, oder brauch man direkt den Key dazu?
> Also dass ich heut schon laden kann, aber erst morgen den Key eingebe und gleich Spiele, weil mit meiner 2k Leitung dauert es eeeeetwas^^




Sorry das habe ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben! Wird gleich gemacht 
Der Link ist natürlich von der Battlefield Seite 


Im Moment muss man einen Key eingeben aber ab Morgen 14 Uhr ist die ja für alle frei zugänglich!


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

"No Data Received" spuckt Chromium aus...


----------



## _chris_ (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Der Link geht gerade nicht? Eventuell überlastet?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Download geht nicht. xD


----------



## DiabloJulian (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

.rar Link erfordert Authentfizierung mit Username+PW. 

"_*bei 250 gleichzeitigen Downloads schützen wir unseren  Downloadserver mit einem Passwort, sobald ein Downloadslot freigegeben  wird, hebt sich der Passwortschutz auf."

_Hab mich selbst schlau gemacht


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Hmm ja bei mir auch!

Vorhin ging er noch  Vielleicht wirklich überlastet!!!


----------



## butter_milch (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Die sperren den Download bei 250 parallelen DLs mit einem Passwort, bis wieder Slots frei werden. Geduld!


----------



## _chris_ (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Die sperren den Download bei 250 parallelen DLs mit einem Passwort, bis wieder Slots frei werden. Geduld!


 
 Jetzt heißt es klicken bis ein Slot frei ist!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Die sperren den Download bei 250 parallelen DLs mit einem Passwort, bis wieder Slots frei werden. Geduld!



Jupp glatt überlesen 

Edit: Alternativer Download hinzugefügt


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

NextNet-Gaming Multigaming since 2008 <- wurde in nem news-kommentar-thread erwähnt. da hab ichs bisher mit fullspeed ziehen können.


----------



## scythe92 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Ich ziehs mir über Torrent, funktioniert super!


----------



## tiga05 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



scythe92 schrieb:


> Ich ziehs mir über Torrent, funktioniert super!


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hat immerso mit 250kb runtergeladen, bei 50kb upload.


----------



## Jan565 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Ist das jetzt eine Open oder Close Beta bzw. ab wann kann jeder die Beta Zocken?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Open oder Close Beta bzw. ab wann kann jeder die Beta Zocken?




Die ist für beide! Im Moment musst du noch einen Key eingeben da ja noch die closed Beta läuft, aber ab Morgen wird sie frei sein für alle und man muss keinen Key mehr eingeben


----------



## Zeto89 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Super, habe mir die Beta bei netload geladen.

Kennt schon jemand die Uhrzeit wann die beta frei für alle ist?
Ick warte bestimmt eh die ganze Nacht


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



Zeto89 schrieb:


> Super, habe mir die Beta bei netload geladen.
> 
> Kennt schon jemand die Uhrzeit wann die beta frei für alle ist?
> Ick warte bestimmt eh die ganze Nacht



Soll Morgen ab 14 Uhr für alle frei sein


----------



## Zeto89 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Soll Morgen ab 14 Uhr für alle frei sein


 
Danke!
Natoll, dann habe ich gerade mal feierabend...
Es wird eh so ein ansturm sein das die ganzen EA server abstürzen und keiner mehr spielen kann


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



Zeto89 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Natoll, dann habe ich gerade mal feierabend...
> Es wird eh so ein ansturm sein das die ganzen EA server abstürzen und keiner mehr spielen kann




Ich hoffe EA hat dafür vorgesorgt


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Soll Morgen ab 14 Uhr für alle frei sein


 
Das wird das Ende der EA Seite sein


----------



## Zeto89 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Also ich nehme an das man zum spielen der Open beta dann keinen Key mehr braucht?
Glaube kaum das EA an alle Keys verschickt ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das wird das Ende der EA Seite sein




Bei EA bin ich volle Server gewohnt! So auch damals bei BC2 und sie mussten sie nicht schließen!

@ Zeto89

Genau so ist es


----------



## Jan565 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die ist für beide! Im Moment musst du noch einen Key eingeben da ja noch die closed Beta läuft, aber ab Morgen wird sie frei sein für alle und man muss keinen Key mehr eingeben


 
Danke! Ich bin schon über RS die ganze Zeit jetzt am laden und lege mir auch gerade ein Origin ACC zu, da ich mir das Spiel so der so am 1. Tag kaufen werde! 

Dann heißt es ab morgen nur noch BF3 suchten


----------



## butter_milch (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Danke für die Rapidshare-Links. Ich kann dort gerade ohne Premium-Account ohne Wartezeit mit vollen 12MB/s ziehen


----------



## jensi251 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Schön, bei mir ging es nicht.


----------



## Jan565 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Schön, bei mir ging es nicht.


 
musst längere Zeit Probieren, irgendwann geht es wieder. Oder eben über Netload oder Rapidshare laden und ja es ist legal in dem Fall, da das Spiel von EA freigegeben wurde zum download.


----------



## Gast1663794603 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Rapidshare ohne Premium 6MB/s top. Danke für die Links

PW ist: nextnet-gaming.de
das hast du nicht dabei stehen


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



bensch schrieb:


> Rapidshare ohne Premium 6MB/s top. Danke für die Links
> 
> PW ist: nextnet-gaming.de
> das hast du nicht dabei stehen



Ahh thx für die Info


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Klasse, ging mit Rapidshare sehr fix.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Rapidshare ist der beste Freehoster zur Zeit. Fraglich ist nur wie lange das so bleibt


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

In welchen Ordner muss man das ganze denn genau entpacken? Einfach nur den Origin Ordner oder muss der in einen Unterordner?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



omgfck12 schrieb:


> In welchen Ordner muss man das ganze denn genau entpacken? Einfach nur den Origin Ordner oder muss der in einen Unterordner?




Einfach nur in den Origin Ordner rein


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

In den Origin Games Order soll es rein.

Ich komm jetzt aber auch grad nicht weiter. Unter Punkt 4 steht, dass man die open Beta jetzt installieren kann, geht bei mir aber nicht, wenn ich auf bf3 klick, startet Origin, dann will es ein Produkt-Key von mir, ist das so richtig?


----------



## WAS? (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Weiß jemand ob das Game,  deutsch o. englisch ist?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> In den Origin Games Order soll es rein.
> 
> Ich komm jetzt aber auch grad nicht weiter. Unter Punkt 4 steht, dass man die open Beta jetzt installieren kann, geht bei mir aber nicht, wenn ich auf bf3 klick, startet Origin, dann will es ein Produkt-Key von mir, ist das so richtig?



Genau! Warte bis Morgen und dann will sie keinen Key mehr von dir 
Ach ja vergessen zu erwähnen habe ich das die .EXE als Virus von Avira angezeigt wird falls es jamanden aufgefallen ist!

Das stimmt natürlich nicht und es besteht keine Gefahr


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Achso, dann warte ich. 

Wie ich es liebe, wenn irgendwelche Seiten solche ungenauen Beschreibung erstellen, dass man eben dazu schreibt, dass man die Beta erst am 29.09 installieren kann, ist wohl zuviel verlangt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Achso, dann warte ich.
> 
> Wie ich es liebe, wenn irgendwelche Seiten solche ungenauen Beschreibung erstellen, dass man eben dazu schreibt, dass man die Beta erst am 29.09 installieren kann, ist wohl zuviel verlangt.




Habe ich aber in die Startpost geschrieben


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Ich meinte auch nicht dich, falls du es so verstanden hast, sondern die Battlefield 3 Open Beta Download | Battlefield-Inside 

Jetzt steht es auch im Startpost, hast du aber zugefügt. 

Musst noch verändern, dass der Beta Ordner in Origin Games Ordner kommt, nicht in den normalen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht dich, falls du es so verstanden hast, sondern die Battlefield 3 Open Beta Download | Battlefield-Inside
> 
> Jetzt steht es auch im Startpost, hast du aber zugefügt.





Das es erst ab Morgen 14 Uhr frei ist habe ich seit Anfang drine stehen!!!


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Ok, dann hab ichs überlesen oder was auch immer.


----------



## loltheripper (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

bf inside dl = 2bytes/s
torrent = 40 kb/s
 torrent wins


----------



## joraku (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Danke für die News - da werd ich schauen ob ich DSL Light Opfer die Demo heute schonmal anfangen lassen kann, zu saugen.^^ 
Gleich wieder Netbook einschalten.


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



loltheripper schrieb:


> bf inside dl = 2bytes/s
> torrent = 40 kb/s
> torrent wins


 
Was hast du denn für eine Leitung? Torrent hat bei mir 800 kb/s im schnitt


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



omgfck12 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Leitung? Torrent hat bei mir 800 kb/s im schnitt




Ich habe es mit 1,6 mb/s geladen


----------



## jensi251 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Bei Origin läuft der DL mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit meiner Leitung. Also entweder ihr wartet bis morgen oder ladet bis morgen durch.


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Naja.. 1 einhalb Stunden kann ich verschmerzen  mir geht es eher darum, um die ausweiskontrolle zu kommen, denn die nummer von meinem perso bekommt ea nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



omgfck12 schrieb:


> Naja.. 1 einhalb Stunden kann ich verschmerzen  mir geht es eher darum, um die ausweiskontrolle zu kommen, denn die nummer von meinem perso bekommt ea nicht.




Nimm i-eine andere  Die wollen ja nur wissen ob du wirklich 18 oder ölter bist


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Bei Origin läuft der DL mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit meiner Leitung. Also entweder ihr wartet bis morgen oder ladet bis morgen durch.


 Welcher download, ziesht du die Closed?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Welcher download, ziesht du die Closed?



Die Closed ist auch die Open


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Das spielt ja jetzt keine Rolle, es geht darum, dass er es über Origin zieht, wo kann ich denn da die Open Beta ziehen? Wenn es noch nicht geht, dann zieht er die closed, dann sollte man das hier aber nicht schreiben, weil es verwirrt so einige.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Das spielt ja jetzt keine Rolle, es geht darum, dass er es über Origin zieht, wo kann ich denn da die Open Beta ziehen? Wenn es noch nicht geht, dann zieht er die closed, dann sollte das man hier aber nicht schreiben, weil es verwirrt so einige.




Er hat warscheinlich nen Key oder so 
Ich kann sie nämlich nicht über Origin ziehen


----------



## lunar19 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Also netload funzt relativ gut, aber ich kann iwie nicht so richtig mit dem DLC  umgehen...bei mir kopiert der da rapidshare und netload, und wills zwei mal runterladen??? Was kann ich denn da machen?


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Er hat warscheinlich nen Key oder so
> Ich kann sie nämlich nicht über Origin ziehen



Dachte ich mir, dann sind hier solche posts falsch, verwirrt nur Leute.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Also netload funzt relativ gut, aber ich kann iwie nicht so richtig mit dem DLC  umgehen...bei mir kopiert der da rapidshare und netload, und wills zwei mal runterladen??? Was kann ich denn da machen?




Ladest du über JDownloader ? Wenn ja einfach alle Rapid´s löschen


----------



## lunar19 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Das ist versuch ich gleich mal!

EDIT: Habs gemacht, jetzt funzts! THX!


----------



## Deon (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Weiß jemand ob Rapidshare zurzeit ne HappyHour hat oder ob es Wartezeit gibt zwischen den Downloads?
Und wie lang sind sie bei Netload?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Das ist versuch ich gleich mal!
> 
> EDIT: Habs gemacht, jetzt funzts! THX!




Das freut mich 


@ Deon

Nein du kannst laden so lange du willst  Keine Pausen etc.


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Ich lade grade über Torrent.
1MB max Leitung und DL Speed 40 KB/s


----------



## Jackhammer (28. September 2011)

das PW "nextnet-gaming.de" funzt net beim Rapiddownload, beim entpacken sagt er falsches Passwort


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> das PW "nextnet-gaming.de" funzt net beim Rapiddownload, beim entpacken sagt er falsches Passwort



Hmm komisch!

Hast du es auch richtig getippt ? Kann es noch jemand bestätigen das es nicht geht ?


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

Habs mit diesem PW entpackt, einfach kopiert und eingefügt.


----------



## Jackhammer (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

habe alle möglichen varianten probiert mit - ohne .  es geht nicht!  ich frag mal auf dem ts³ server nach, der schreiber ist gerade online.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Habs mit diesem PW entpackt, einfach kopiert und eingefügt.




Rapidschare ?


----------



## eVoX (28. September 2011)

Ja, Rapidshare.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Ja, Rapidshare.




Okay!

Also ist es richtig das Passwort!


Edit: Man Der News Post ist ja mal angesagt Hätte nicht gedacht das hier so viel los sein würde


----------



## Colonia (28. September 2011)

Also Danke an Streetjumper für die Links . 

Das Passwort funktioniert bei mir.



omgfck12 schrieb:


> Naja.. 1 einhalb Stunden kann ich verschmerzen   mir geht es eher darum, um die ausweiskontrolle zu kommen, denn die  nummer von meinem perso bekommt ea nicht.


 
Wie willst du denn darum kommen? Habe ich was verpasst ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Colonia schrieb:


> Also Danke an Streetjumper für die Links .
> 
> Das Passwort funktioniert bei mir.




Gern geschehen


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

Colonia schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn darum kommen? Habe ich was verpasst ?


 
Ich hoffe doch, da ich die Dateien schon in meinem Origin liegen habe, direkt das Spiel starten zu können. Morgen werden wirs sehen ob meine Logik stimmt


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, da ich die Dateien schon in meinem Origin liegen habe, direkt das Spiel starten zu können. Morgen werden wirs sehen ob meine Logik stimmt




Du willst die Altersfreigabe umgehen oder wie muss ich das verstehen ?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. September 2011)

Es ist seit gestern so ruhig hier im Forum. Es scheinen sich wohl alle die Beta geladen zu haben


----------



## dr_breen (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich lade grade über Torrent.
> 1MB max Leitung und DL Speed 40 KB/s


 
Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben. Gestern war das kein Problem. 

Vielleicht noch ein paar extra Tracker hinzufügen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist seit gestern so ruhig hier im Forum. Es scheinen sich wohl alle die Beta geladen zu haben




Wie man sieht interessieren sich sehr sehr viele dafür
Aber wiso auch nicht ? Haben immerhin lange genug gewartet  Und bis zum 10.10.11 ist es nicht mehr lange 


@ dr_breen

Ja ich habe es ja noch mit 1,6mb/s geladen! 
Scheint das alles überlastet sei!


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben. Gestern war das kein Problem.
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein paar extra Tracker hinzufügen?


Sollte das bei torrent nicht sogar mit der zeit besser werden?
Natürlich nur wenn die Leute dann auch seeden.
Ich hatte zwischendurch auch 1MB/s, aber nur 1min oder so.
Was meinst du mit Tracker hinzufügen?
Ich benutze nicht oft torrents


----------



## Jackhammer (28. September 2011)

fehler gefunden, es lag am unzipper. PW ist richtig!!!

ps. habe es mit 4,8 mb/sec gezogen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Sollte das bei torrent nicht sogar mit der zeit besser werden?
> Natürlich nur wenn die Leute dann auch seeden.
> Ich hatte zwischendurch auch 1MB/s, aber nur 1min oder so.
> Was meinst du mit Tracker hinzufügen?
> Ich benutze nicht oft torrents




Wenn mehr geladen als geseeded wird, dann bringt das auch nichts mehr 

@ Jackhammer


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn mehr geladen als geseeded wird, dann bringt das auch nichts mehr
> 
> @ Jackhammer


 Ich vermute da sind einfach größtenteils leute die den client nach dem download sofort schliessen.


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



bensch schrieb:


> Rapidshare ohne Premium 6MB/s top. Danke für die Links
> 
> PW ist: nextnet-gaming.de
> das hast du nicht dabei stehen


 auf der seite, die hier verlinkt wurde, sieht man den downloadlink und gleich untendrunter das pw  hab extra diese seite un ned direkt das download teil verlinkt.


> DOWNLOAD (Rapidshare/Netload)​ PW: nextnet-gaming.de​


also einfach lesen *g*

-> originalpost von RuxX: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...o-melden-sie-sich-zur-beta-2.html#post3470804 der dank geht an ihn


----------



## Deon (28. September 2011)

Habs jetzt runtergeladen und in das origin verzeichnis kopiert. Was jetzt? Bei origin meine sppiele wird es net erkannt


----------



## moronic (28. September 2011)

Wo muss es rein kopiert werden? In "Origin" oder "Origin Games"? Origin erkennt es jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Deon (28. September 2011)

origin games


----------



## moronic (28. September 2011)

Deon schrieb:


> origin games


 
Wird das bei dir von Origin dann erkannt? Bzw. was muss man dafür tun? ^^


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du willst die Altersfreigabe umgehen oder wie muss ich das verstehen ?


 
Ja, weil ich meine Personummer nicht weggeben möchte.


----------



## dr_breen (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Sollte das bei torrent nicht sogar mit der zeit besser werden?
> Natürlich nur wenn die Leute dann auch seeden.
> Ich hatte zwischendurch auch 1MB/s, aber nur 1min oder so.
> Was meinst du mit Tracker hinzufügen?
> Ich benutze nicht oft torrents


 
Vorrausgesetzt du nutzt utorrent:

Rechtsklick auf den Torrent -> Eigenschaften-> copy 



Spoiler



http://tracker.openbittorrent.com/announce http://tracker.publicbt.com/announce http://tracker.torrent.to:2710/announce http://tracker.torrentbay.to:6969/announce http://php.hdcmct.com:2710/announce http://tracker.novalayer.org:6969/announce http://papaja.v2v.cc:6970/announce


paste


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Es muss in den Origin Games Ordner entpackt werden!!!


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt du nutzt utorrent:
> 
> Rechtsklick auf den Torrent -> Eigenschaften-> copy
> 
> ...


 ok danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



loltheripper schrieb:


> bf inside dl = 2bytes/s
> torrent = 40 kb/s
> torrent wins


 
Rapidshare Fullspeed, 

Rapidshare wins  

Wieso benutzt man da freiwillig Torrents?


----------



## moronic (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Es muss in den Origin Games Ordner entpackt werden!!!


 
Das habe ich soweit gemacht. Nur sagt Origin leider "keine spiele gefunden". Der erkennt also die komplett entpackte beta im "Origin Games" Ordner nicht.


----------



## Deon (28. September 2011)

bf3.exe starten

EDIT:Bei mir fragt der nach dem Code...Morgen müsste diese Abfrage ja dann weg sein oder?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

moronic schrieb:


> Das habe ich soweit gemacht. Nur sagt Origin leider "keine spiele gefunden". Der erkennt also die komplett entpackte beta im "Origin Games" Ordner nicht.




Bei mir auch nicht! Vielleicht erst nachdem die Beta aktiviert wurde!!


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Rapidshare Fullspeed,
> 
> Rapidshare wins
> 
> Wieso benutzt man da freiwillig Torrents?


Als ich angefangen habe (vor >3h) gabs hier noch kein RS.
Hatte grade mal wieder ne negativ Spitze von !!!0,2 kb/s!!!!
Inzwischen bin ich wieder auf 15.
Geschätze Restzeit: schwankt zwischen 3 Tagen und >1 Woche


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Als ich angefangen habe (vor >3h) gabs hier noch kein RS.
> Hatte grade mal wieder ne negativ Spitze von !!!0,2 kb/s!!!!
> Inzwischen bin ich wieder auf 15.
> Geschätze Restzeit: schwankt zwischen 3 Tagen und >1 Woche




Wow das ist hard!!

Die Beta geht nur bis zum 10.10.11!!!


----------



## moronic (28. September 2011)

deon schrieb:


> bf3.exe starten
> 
> edit:bei mir fragt der nach dem code...morgen müsste diese abfrage ja dann weg sein oder?


 
danke!!!


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

Bin ich blind oder hab ich keinen Origin Games Ordner? kann jemand einen screenshot machen, der den Ordner besitzt, damit ich weiß wies aussehen muss? Bei mir siehts so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind oder hab ich keinen Origin Games Ordner? kann jemand einen screenshot machen, der den Ordner besitzt, damit ich weiß wies aussehen muss? Bei mir siehts so aus:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du bist ja im Origin Ordner  Geh eins zurück und dann findest in schon 


@ deon

Ja! Morgen ab 14 Uhr sollte keine Key Anfrage mehr kommen


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wow das ist hard!!
> 
> Die Beta geht nur bis zum 10.10.11!!!


Ich glaube ich lass das Teil morgen in der Schule über RS runterlanden.
Wenn ich um 17 Uhr wieder zuhause bin sollte es fertig sein


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich lass das Teil morgen in der Schule über RS runterlanden.
> Wenn ich um 17 Uhr wieder zuhause bin sollte es fertig sein





Da sind wir alle schon gemütlich am zocken 
Mit so einer Leitung könnte ich echt nicht leben!


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

Also sollte er eigentlich in den Program Files sein? Ist er bei mir nicht -.- Ich installier mal Origin neu

EDIT: *Hab ihn, für alle die das selbe Problem haben wie ich: Wenn man Origin auf einer anderen (bei mir 2.) Partition installiert, ist der Origin Games Ordner auf der ersten Partition. (vielleicht liegts bei mir daran, dass ich 2 mal den Program Files ordner habe).*


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Also sollte er eigentlich in den Program Files sein? Ist er bei mir nicht -.- Ich installier mal Origin neu





Nein! In den Programmen unter dem Origin Ordner sollte er sein!


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

ich hab in meinem origin (install-) Ordner nen Games unterordner angelegt und in den einstellungen das "...origin games" auf eben jenen geändert. hoffe mal das klappt dennoch ^^ umsonst wirds sone option ja wohl ned geben. aber wenn ich die bf3.exe ausführ, kommt au die abfrage (im dabei gestarteten) origin. soweit so gut ^^


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Danke für die Rapidshare-Links. Ich kann dort gerade ohne Premium-Account ohne Wartezeit mit vollen 12MB/s ziehen


 Sind das 12 000 Kb/s ?


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. September 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso so viele mit Torrent versagen...
Ich hatte 3MB/s down und 250KB Up.


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Da sind wir alle schon gemütlich am zocken
> Mit so einer Leitung könnte ich echt nicht leben!


1MB ist eigentlich nicht schlecht. 2 Straßen weiter gibts Kabel Deutschland mit DEUTLICH mehr, aber es reichts eigentlich,
wenns denn auch ausgeschöpft wird.
Aber 60kb/s Durchschnitt ist,naja, sch****.
Was hast du eigentlich für ne Leitung?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wieso so viele mit Torrent versagen...
> Ich hatte 3MB/s down und 250KB Up.




Nicht jeder hat eine 32.000er Leitung 


@ spionkaese

Ich habe auch nur eine 16.000 Leitung!
Aber wir bekommen einen neuen Anbieter und ich hoffe nur das es nicht dann ist, wenn die Beta am laufen ist!!!


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. September 2011)

Bedaure, 64.000


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Bedaure, 64.000




Oder so eine!
Wir könnten zwar Glasfaser haben aber das währe viel zu teuer


----------



## McClaine (28. September 2011)

Battlefield 3 - PC vs PS3 - Joe Monster
lol ich kack mich gleich an xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 - PC vs PS3 - Joe Monster
> lol ich kack mich gleich an xD




Und was hat das mit dem News Post zu tun ? Obwohl es schon ganz nice ist


----------



## christian.pitt (28. September 2011)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Ja, weil ich meine Personummer nicht weggeben möchte.


 
alter, für alle, die zu paranoid sind, ist das vielleicht was:
Personalausweis-Checker/-Generator --- (c)2001 by Markus Birth

kann man sich einfach irgendeine personalnummer generieren lassen...


----------



## moronic (28. September 2011)

Ab dem 29. gehts los? Also kurz nach null Uhr? LOL


----------



## McClaine (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit dem News Post zu tun ? Obwohl es schon ganz nice ist


 
wollts nur mal erwähnt haben. Lohnt sich zu kaufen wenn man sich die Konsolenversion ansieht xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

moronic schrieb:


> Ab dem 29. gehts los? Also kurz nach null Uhr? LOL





Steht doch alles im Start Post 

Morgen ab 14:00 Uhr!!!


----------



## omgfck12 (28. September 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> alter, für alle, die zu paranoid sind, ist das vielleicht was:
> Personalausweis-Checker/-Generator --- (c)2001 by Markus Birth
> 
> kann man sich einfach irgendeine personalnummer generieren lassen...


 
Sehr gut, dankeschön


----------



## lunar19 (28. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bins nochmal, ich habs jetzt auch bei rapidshare gezogen und immer wenn ich es entpacke will, kommt der selbe Fehler! Ist das Passwort jetzt _nextnet-gaming.de_? Immer kommt da Passwort-Fehler!

Ja, ich hab den Thread durchgelesen und auch den Post von DarkMo, aber verstanden hab ich ihn nicht...

Könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen?

mfg lunar19


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bins nochmal, ich habs jetzt auch bei rapidshare gezogen und immer wenn ich es entpacke will, kommt der selbe Fehler! Ist das Passwort jetzt _nextnet-gaming.de_? Immer kommt da Passwort-Fehler!
> 
> ...




Ja das ist das Passwort! Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren!!!


----------



## Rabi (28. September 2011)

Der Rapidshare Link ist genial. 

Blöd nur, dass seit Montag mein rechter Unterarm geschient ist und ich deshalb praktisch nicht zum Zocken kommen werde. D:


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

bei mir hats au gefunzt *grübel* ich hab einfach copy'n'paste von der verlinkten seite da gemacht un es lief. ich hatte vorsichtshalber auch alle 37 files selektiert und dann per rechtsklick "hier entpacken" gewählt. kA ob das nur so funzt, oder ob man auch nur auf eins klicken muss. aber ob da dann, wenn überhaupt das passwort ding nen fehler verursacht? könnts mir nur schwerlich vorstellen.


----------



## moronic (28. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> bei mir hats au gefunzt *grübel* ich hab einfach copy'n'paste von der verlinkten seite da gemacht un es lief. ich hatte vorsichtshalber auch alle 37 files selektiert und dann per rechtsklick "hier entpacken" gewählt. kA ob das nur so funzt, oder ob man auch nur auf eins klicken muss. aber ob da dann, wenn überhaupt das passwort ding nen fehler verursacht? könnts mir nur schwerlich vorstellen.


 Auf ein File klicken reicht aus...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

moronic schrieb:


> Auf ein File klicken reicht aus...




Jup mach ich auch immer! Ich mach es immer mit Part 1 und dann entpackt er automatisch alle


----------



## lunar19 (28. September 2011)

Gibt es denn noch irgendeinen anderen Weg, das passwort zu schreiben?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch irgendeinen anderen Weg, das passwort zu schreiben?




Nein! Nur über Torrent laden oder über einen der anderen Links!!


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

JDownloader ftw und so  ich werde in 1 Stunden auch berichten können ob das PW stimmt


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> JDownloader ftw und so  ich werde in 1 Stunden auch berichten können ob das PW stimmt




Ich habe es nicht über Rapid oder Netload geladen deswegen musste ich kein Passwort eingeben!


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> alter, für alle, die zu paranoid sind, ist das vielleicht was:
> Personalausweis-Checker/-Generator --- (c)2001 by Markus Birth
> 
> kann man sich einfach irgendeine personalnummer generieren lassen...


 Paranoid oder noch nicht volljährig.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Paranoid oder noch nicht volljährig.




Ich denke das zweite


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich denke das zweite


Auf wen bezogen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Auf wen bezogen?




An alle die nicht volljährig sind vielleicht


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> An alle die nicht volljährig sind vielleicht


 Aah. Alles klar 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es sowas gibt - ist gleich in den Favoriten gelanden


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Aah. Alles klar
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es sowas gibt - ist gleich in den Favoriten gelanden



Ich wusste es auch nicht 
Aber naja ich brauche das zum Glück nicht mehr und ob das den so legal ist is so ne Sache aber ihc sag dazu nichts da ich es nicht kenne


----------



## Star_KillA (28. September 2011)

Download nach 2 Stunden fertig , PW funzt  und hey 6000er Leitung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Download nach 2 Stunden fertig , PW funzt




Also wieder einer bei dem es ohne Probs geklappt hat


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. September 2011)

Hey^^ ich bin 15, KEIN Amokläufer und will einfach nur Zocken  Und da interessiert mich relativ wenig ob da ab was weiß ich wann draufsteht... Ich weiß immernoch selber wann ich vor lauter realismus Bewusstlos werde


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Hey^^ ich bin 15, KEIN Amokläufer und will einfach nur Zocken  Und da interessiert mich relativ wenig ob da ab was weiß ich wann draufsteht... Ich weiß immernoch selber wann ich vor lauter realismus Bewusstlos werde




Sagt ja auch keiner das du Amokläufer bist oder


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sagt ja auch keiner das du Amokläufer bist oder


Doch, die CSU und CDU.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sagt ja auch keiner das du Amokläufer bist oder


 
Hab ich auch net behauptet^^ Ist aber immer so das Standart 08/15 Argument dieser "Antizocker"... Das jeder der nicht 18 ist (Und selbst die noch ) beim Zocken sofort zum Amokläufer wird...

Hab iwie auf "ab 16" gehofft, wurde aber (vielleicht soger wegen der Grafik) dannd doch 18 



spionkaese schrieb:


> Doch, die CSU und CDU.



So siehts aus xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch net behauptet^^ Ist aber immer so das Standart 08/15 Argument dieser "Antizocker"... Das jeder der nicht 18 ist (Und selbst die noch ) beim Zocken sofort zum Amokläufer wird...
> 
> Hab iwie auf "ab 16" gehofft, wurde aber (vielleicht soger wegen der Grafik) dannd doch 18
> 
> ...




Ach an Games kommt man immer egal wie


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

So, ich steige jetzt auf JDownloader um.
Hab mal nen Screen gemacht wie es bei mir aussah (das spiegelte sich auch in meiner Stimmung wieder  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ach an Games kommt man immer egal wie


 
Aber net so ganz so leicht an:
-Ein neues NT
-Ne 2. 480 (Der Freak in mir Spricht^^)
-Nen i7 2600k + Board


Leider... wäre echt mein Traum PC im Moment...

Dann könnt ich BF3 Ohne Probleme zocken... Naja... wird wohl ein Traum bleiben...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> So, ich steige jetzt auf JDownloader um.
> Hab mal nen Screen gemacht wie es bei mir aussah (das spiegelte sich auch in meiner Stimmung wieder  )
> 
> 
> ...




Wow das ist ja mies!!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Aber net so ganz so leicht an:
> -Ein neues NT
> -Ne 2. 480 (Der Freak in mir Spricht^^)
> -Nen i7 2600k + Board
> ...




Ach auf Mittel wird das Game auch einen mit sich reißen im wahrsten Sinne


----------



## lunar19 (28. September 2011)

Sehr komisch....auf einmal hats funktioniert...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Sehr komisch....auf einmal hats funktioniert...




Sehr kurios das ganze


----------



## Acid (28. September 2011)

Ich muss die Datein in den Origin Games Ordner kopieren? Und wenn ich keinen Origin Ordner habe? Bzw. wodurch soll ich den bekommen?


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. September 2011)

Was würde passieren wenn man für die Open doch nochmal was anderes ziehen muss 

Dann hätten wir alle umsonst gesaugt (Bei mir warens/sinds 3-4h )


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Acid schrieb:


> Ich muss die Datein in den Origin Games Ordner kopieren? Und wenn ich keinen Origin Ordner habe? Bzw. wodurch soll ich den bekommen?




Origin installieren ? 


@ Psycho1996

Das währe natürlich dann echt schlecht für uns alle!!! Aber so weit darfst du erst nicht denken


----------



## lunar19 (28. September 2011)

ICh bin grade zu faul den ganzen thread nochmal durchzugucken, deswegen meine dritte Frage: Bei mir wird das Spiel überhaupt nicht angezeigt, ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

Rapidshare 12 minuten DANKE und Dein Gefällt mir hast du bekommen. wehe es funktioniert morgen nicht 
wie muss ich das eigentlich machen? wenn ich installieren drücke steht das key eingeben wie wird das morgen sein?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> ICh bin grade zu faul den ganzen thread nochmal durchzugucken, deswegen meine dritte Frage: Bei mir wird das Spiel überhaupt nicht angezeigt, ist das bei euch auch so?




Ja das ist bei allen so das es noch nicht aktiviert wurde  Durch die aktivierung installierst du das spiel auch und dann ist es auch in der spiele Liste 


@ PC GAMER

Wurde schon sehr oft erwähnt und es steht auch in der Start Post!
Wenn du ein Key hast kannst in eingeben und kannst los legen wenn nicht warte bis Morgen 14:00 Uhr und dann wird die Key Sperre aufgehoben sein


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ PC GAMER
> 
> Wurde schon sehr oft erwähnt und es steht auch in der Start Post!
> Wenn du ein Key hast kannst in eingeben und kannst los legen wenn nicht warte bis Morgen 14:00 Uhr und dann wird die Key Sperre aufgehoben sein


 
DANKE wusste ich nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> DANKE wusste ich nicht.




Deswegen steht es in der Start Post


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Deswegen steht es in der Start Post


 
Das das morgen ab 14uhr geht wusste ich aber nicht das die sperre weggemacht wird.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Das das morgen ab 14uhr geht wusste ich aber nicht das die sperre weggemacht wird.




Ja jetzt weißt du es ja


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt weißt du es ja


 
Ich bin auch froh darüber das ich das jetzt weiß.
Hier bei PCGH habe ich schon einiges gelernt


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh darüber das ich das jetzt weiß.
> Hier bei PCGH habe ich schon einiges gelernt




Ja was man hier nicht alles lernt


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja was man hier nicht alles lernt


 
Geht es auch bei dir erst morgen los?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Geht es auch bei dir erst morgen los?




Ja und ich warte jede Sekunde ab! Bin seit 36 Stunden am Stück wach trotz arbeiten dazwischen weil ich einfach nicht schlafen kann


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja und ich warte jede Sekunde ab! Bin seit 36 Stunden am Stück wach trotz arbeiten dazwischen weil ich einfach nicht schlafen kann


 
Die vorfreude ist immer so spanend
Die Größte spannung ist was so dein system alles mit macht. Mit AA?ohne? high oder doch mittel? mannnnnnn
*""Bin seit 36 Stunden am Stück wach""   nicht das du beim zocken einschläfst*


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. September 2011)

Euch ist schon klar das es nur ein Spiel ist nein man kann es nicht essen


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Die vorfreude ist immer so spanend
> Die Größte spannung ist was so dein system alles mit macht. Mit AA?ohne? high oder doch mittel? mannnnnnn



Meins sollte alles auf Ultra schaffen, nur verzichtie ich da drauf und werde es stattdessen mit Eyefinity und Mittel spielen 


@ Chester Bennington

Man kann alles essen wenn man nur will


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das es nur ein Spiel ist nein man kann es nicht essen


 
Wenn du das spiel isst dann kannst du das spiel auch nicht mehr spielen


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Wenn du das spiel isst dann kannst du das spiel auch nicht mehr spielen




Und das währe sehr schade drum, bzw. kann man ein Spiel das in Origin eingetragen ist nicht essen 

Edit: Gehört das alles eig noch zum Thema


----------



## Acid (28. September 2011)

Netload 9 Minuten! Vielen Dank!!!

Bin auf morgen gespannt!


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und das währe sehr schade drum, bzw. kann man ein Spiel das in Origin eingetragen ist nicht essen
> 
> Edit: Gehört das alles eig noch zum Thema


 
NÖÖ aber weiter Bildung 

*Schon bei Origin angemeldet?*


----------



## Rabi (28. September 2011)

Ich kann die bf3.exe schon ohne Bedenken als Ausnahme im Anti-Viren Programm einstellen?^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Acid schrieb:


> Netload 9 Minuten! Vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Bin auf morgen gespannt!




Wow wie schnell ihr alle ladet 


@ Rabi

Ja kannst du! Ich kann auch gerne einen Check von Virustotal hochladen


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. September 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Ich kann die bf3.exe schon ohne Bedenken als Ausnahme im Anti-Viren Programm einstellen?^^


 
Siehe in gefühlt 10 Posts vor dir: Japp kannst du^^ Im Startpost stehts glaub auch


----------



## Lucetight (28. September 2011)

Nochmsl ne Frage: Ich habe die Beta-Datei nun gesaugt und in den Gamer Ordner gepackt. Wenn ich nun Origin öffne ist es aber nicht gelistet. Ebenfalls auch nicht wenn ich neustarte! Wenn ich es nun über den Ordner öffne steht da, den Key eingeben? Verschwindet dieses Fenster dann morgen und startet die direkt die Beta? Bzw. den Battlelog?


----------



## Rabi (28. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Siehe in gefühlt 10 Posts vor dir: Japp kannst du^^ Im Startpost stehts glaub auch


 Ich les in solchen Themen meistens nicht mehr als die Seite durch, auf die ich poste und da stands noch nicht. Auch den schau ich mir den Startpost im Normalfall nicht mehr als 1mal an und vorhin war der Hinweis dort, glaube ich, noch nicht. Trotzdem danke. ;>


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lucetight schrieb:


> Nochmsl ne Frage: Ich habe die Beta-Datei nun gesaugt und in den Gamer Ordner gepackt. Wenn ich nun Origin öffne ist es aber nicht gelistet. Ebenfalls auch nicht wen




Das wurde hier schon so oft beantwortet! Es wird erst gelistet wenn es installiert ist und das geht erst dann wenn die Key Sperre verschwunden ist und das wird Morgen ab 14:00 Uhr sein und dann kann man es installieren und es wird in Origin angezeigt!!!


----------



## Colonia (28. September 2011)

Lucetight schrieb:


> Nochmsl ne Frage: Ich habe die Beta-Datei nun gesaugt und in den Gamer Ordner gepackt. Wenn ich nun Origin öffne ist es aber nicht gelistet. Ebenfalls auch nicht wenn ich neustarte! Wenn ich es nun über den Ordner öffne steht da, den Key eingeben? Verschwindet dieses Fenster dann morgen und startet die direkt die Beta? Bzw. den Battlelog?



Bei mir sieht es genauso aus. Ich meine von nem Kumpel gehört zu haben, dass man im Origin den Code für die Closed Beta eingeben muss und dann kann man es sich erst runterladen. 
Ich habe mir die Open Beta auch schon runtergeladen, aber bei mir steht das auch nicht in Origin. Wenn ich aber auf die BF3.exe klicke, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, wo man den KEY eingeben kann. Scheint also alles richtig zu sein.

EDIT: Streetjumper war schneller


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. September 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Ich les in solchen Themen meistens nicht mehr als die Seite durch, auf die ich poste und da stands noch nicht. Auch den schau ich mir den Startpost im Normalfall nicht mehr als 1mal an und vorhin war der Hinweis dort, glaube ich, noch nicht. Trotzdem danke. ;>


 
Kein Ding^^ Ich dachte nur im Starpost stands... Naja Egal


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das wurde hier schon so oft beantwortet! Es wird erst gelistet wenn es installiert ist und das geht erst dann wenn die Key Sperre verschwunden ist und das wird Morgen ab 14:00 Uhr sein und dann kann man es installieren und es wird in Origin angezeigt!!!


 
Sei BF3 mit dir


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Kein Ding^^ Ich dachte nur im Starpost stands... Naja Egal




Steht es auch nur ist die Frage wann er es das erste Mal gelesen hat den ich habe es erst nachträglich eingefügt!


----------



## Lucetight (28. September 2011)

JA nur die Sache ist der Thread is 18 Seiten lang, da will ich nicht jede einzelne Seite nach meiner Frage durchsuchen  Aber danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lucetight schrieb:


> JA nur die Sache ist der Thread is 18 Seiten lang, da will ich nicht jede einzelne Seite nach meiner Frage durchsuchen  Aber danke für die Auskunft!



Ja ich kann da auch nichts für wenn der Thread so begehrt ist
Ich frag mich von wo alle auf diesen Thread stoßen  Deswegen sind so viele User noch immer online oder wie


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich von wo alle auf diesen Thread stoßen


 
,weil es um BF3 Beta Download geht.
schon wieder was gelernt   PCGH sollte bald eine schule eröffnen


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

also falls das ganze um sonst war, so hat man wenigstens das möglichste getan, dem download stress morgen vorzubeugen ^^ aber mit bissl glück funzt das ja dann einfach ohne probs. glaub aber, es gab inzwischen nen kleines update - aber das sollte er ja dann selber erkennen und ziehen.


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also falls das ganze um sonst war, so hat man wenigstens das möglichste getan, dem download stress morgen vorzubeugen ^^ aber mit bissl glück funzt das ja dann einfach ohne probs. glaub aber, es gab inzwischen nen kleines update - aber das sollte er ja dann selber erkennen und ziehen.


 
lassen wir uns einfach überraschen was schreib ich da?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> also falls das ganze um sonst war, so hat man wenigstens das möglichste getan, dem download stress morgen vorzubeugen ^^ aber mit bissl glück funzt das ja dann einfach ohne probs. glaub aber, es gab inzwischen nen kleines update - aber das sollte er ja dann selber erkennen und ziehen.




Bitte nicht von Problemen reden! Ich warte seit Stunden und Tagen drauf und habe es fast geschaft
Aber es wird alles gut gehen da geb ich euch mein Wort 


@ PC GAMER

Ja da haste Recht


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht von Problemen reden! Ich warte seit Stunden und Tagen drauf und habe es fast geschaft
> Aber es wird alles gut gehen da geb ich euch mein Wort
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur hoffen das es pünktlich um 14 uhr startet


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Nur hoffen das es pünktlich um 14 uhr startet




Auf jeden Fall


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

Meinetwegen könnte es auch 3 h später starten, ich hab nämlich bis um 17 Uhr Schule


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Meinetwegen könnte es auch 3 h später starten, ich hab nämlich bis um 17 Uhr Schule





Das ist ja fies!!!

Sag du musst dringend Heim


----------



## Lucetight (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Nur hoffen das es pünktlich um 14 uhr startet



DAs is auch meine Sorge. Ich dachte auch letztes mal, oh 14 UHr gleich kommt mein Key und er ist heute immer noch nicht da...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

Lucetight schrieb:


> DAs is auch meine Sorge. Ich dachte auch letztes mal, oh 14 UHr gleich kommt mein Key und er ist heute immer noch nicht da...




Was ? Die wo einen Key bekommen haben, bei denen ist die Beta doch ab 14:00 Uhr gestartet oder wahren es 15:00 Uhr !?


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Meinetwegen könnte es auch 3 h später starten, ich hab nämlich bis um 17 Uhr Schule


 
Ich habe auch erst 16 uhr aus


streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sag du musst dringend Heim


 
Ich lache mich schlapp.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Ich habe auch erst 16 uhr aus
> 
> 
> Ich lache mich schlapp.




Das ist *Battlefield 3*!!! Das ist schon ein Grund!!!


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

ich hab schon irgendwo hier gelesen gehabt, das es bei wem gefunzt hatte, so wie wir das planen (hatte wohl nen key bekommen oder so). da musste origin noch 2 3% irgendwas laden un dann wars das. von daher bin ich guter dinge und hoffe ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hab schon irgendwo hier gelesen gehabt, das es bei wem gefunzt hatte, so wie wir das planen (hatte wohl nen key bekommen oder so). da musste origin noch 2 3% irgendwas laden un dann wars das. von daher bin ich guter dinge und hoffe ^^




Währe echt nice wenn sich so einer hier Mal kurz melden würde


----------



## PixelSign (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wow wie schnell ihr alle ladet


 
mit 350KB/s (volle bandbreite) 
aber wahrscheinlich immernoch schneller als morgen über origin


----------



## PC GAMER (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das ist *Battlefield 3*!!! Das ist schon ein Grund!!!


 
Das muss man sich vorstellen:  Herr lehrer ich muss heute früher nach hause. lehrer: wieso das den ? schüler: heute um 14 uhr kommt BF3 Beta und da muss ich dabei sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> mit 350KB/s (volle bandbreite)
> aber wahrscheinlich immernoch schneller als morgen über origin




Die Server werden ausgelastet sein wie Sau!!!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die Server werden ausgelastet sein wie Sau!!!


Deswegen ziehe ich auch schon jetzt. Ausserdem hat man das gute Gefühl, wenn man über torrent zieht, anderen Menschen etwas Gutes zu tun


----------



## DarkMo (28. September 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:


> Das muss man sich vorstellen:  Herr lehrer ich muss heute früher nach hause. lehrer: wieso das den ? schüler: heute um 14 uhr kommt BF3 Beta und da muss ich dabei sein.


 und die po-ente?
lehrer: ****, die hab ich ja fast vergessen - machts gut...


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Deswegen ziehe ich auch schon jetzt. Ausserdem hat man das gute Gefühl, wenn man über torrent zieht, anderen Menschen etwas Gutes zu tun




Torrent ist ja nicht illegal  Kommt immer drauf an was man damit zieht und ob das als legal eingestuft wurde oder nicht 
Und ja ich weiß was du damit meinst! Einer wo mehr seeded schadet nie


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen ziehe ich auch schon jetzt. Ausserdem hat man das gute Gefühl, wenn man über torrent zieht, anderen Menschen etwas Gutes zu tun



Nur wenn du seedest. Womit du die Ausnahme wärst, ich hab zeitweise (ein paar Minuten)mit rasenden 0,2 kb/s geladen.
Dann über RS -> 1MB/s


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. September 2011)

Nicht jeder hat nen RS Account für ähhh Sicherheitskopien und ähh Urlaubsbilder sharen


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder hat nen RS Account für ähhh Sicherheitskopien und ähh Urlaubsbilder sharen



Ich auch nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat nen RS Account für ähhh Sicherheitskopien und ähh Urlaubsbilder sharen




Ist ja im Moment Full Speed auch für Fee User ohne Lade Pausen


----------



## wari (28. September 2011)

gewissheit habt ihr allerdings immer noch nit, dass es morgen mit diesem client funzt

ich hab ne lahme leitung und muss 5 stunden einplanen, von daher wär mir mal ein offzieller preload lieber... wenn der preload morgen erst um 14 uhr möglich ist, gehören die jungs geschlagen -.-

hoffe immer noch, dass ich ab 0 uhr mir den client offiziell saugen kann..


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. September 2011)

wari schrieb:


> gewissheit habt ihr allerdings immer noch nit, dass es morgen mit diesem client funzt
> 
> ich hab ne lahme leitung und muss 5 stunden einplanen, von daher wär mir mal ein offzieller preload lieber... wenn der preload morgen erst um 14 uhr möglich ist, gehören die jungs geschlagen -.-
> 
> hoffe immer noch, dass ich ab 0 uhr mir den client offiziell saugen kann..




Es werden aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr alle Zugriff auf die Open-Beta haben!!


----------



## hempsmoker (28. September 2011)

Jo, aber wenn man sie vorher laden kann hab ich auch nichts dagegen. Ich lad den Client grad über Rapidshare bei voller last (1.6mb/s) und sogar ohne Pause dazwischen. Wenns so weiter geht, dann ist der Client in einer guten halben Stunde auf der Platte. Dank Jdownloader waren alle Rapdishare-Links in 10 Sekunden in Schlange gesetzt. Top!


----------



## wari (28. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Es werden aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr alle Zugriff auf die Open-Beta haben!!


 
ich weiß, tortzdem hoffe ich, dass ich mir das ding von der seite offiziell saugen kann im laufe der nacht/tages..

den download erst um 14 uhr freizuschalten wäre taktisch unklug bis dumm... ^^


----------



## hempsmoker (28. September 2011)

Ist aber bei der Closed-Beta auch nicht anders gewesen. Von daher mach dir mal keine falschen Hoffnungen .


----------



## wari (28. September 2011)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ist aber bei der Closed-Beta auch nicht anders gewesen. Von daher mach dir mal keine falschen Hoffnungen .


 
mh, ich meiner allerdings in der nacht zum 27 bei verschiedenen usern gelesen zu haben, dass sies vorher schon downloaden konnten... kann aber auch gelogen sein oder ich irre mich einfach... lade vorsichtshalber ueber nacht mal diesen client hier, vllt klappt der ja morgen


----------



## stev0 (28. September 2011)

Warum wäre eine Offiziele Download freigabe um punkt 14 Uhr, taktisch unklug ?

Somit können sie ja sehen wieviele user sich das teil ziehen und ob die server das standhalten um eventuell noch mehr Server zu starten ^^
Das einzige was ich hoffe ist das ich morgen keine Lags habe oder sonstiges und natürlich das dieser Client hier funktioniert.


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Ab 14 Uhr kann man sich für die Open Beta eintragen & dann erhält man eine Email mit einem Link zum Key.

Dieser Link ist aber nur von 23-06 H gültig, aus Jugendschutzgründen.


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

Quelle? 

Ich dachte für die Altersverifikation würde nun die Nummer des Personalausweises benützt werden


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle?
> 
> Ich dachte für die Altersverifikation würde nun die Nummer des Personalausweises benützt werden



battlefield.com schrieb:

Ab dem 29. September wird die Battlefield 3 Open Beta allen interessierten Spieler zugänglich sein. Eine vollständige FAQ, wie du den vorgezogenen Zugang erhalten kannst und wie die Open Beta ablaufen wird, findest du hier. Aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes ist in Deutschland vor 23 Uhr ein Personalausweis zur Altersverifikation notwendig. Bitte halte diesen bereit.


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

Danke dir,
also entweder Perso oder Uhrzeit?


----------



## Warsizes (29. September 2011)

also ich find die Torrent Datei ja super. Knapp 3,5 stunden hatte ichs..Torrents sind was feines.Noch en Key, dann wird Beta gedaddelt.fein..


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> battlefield.com schrieb:
> 
> Ab dem 29. September wird die Battlefield 3 Open Beta allen interessierten Spieler zugänglich sein. Eine vollständige FAQ, wie du den vorgezogenen Zugang erhalten kannst und wie die Open Beta ablaufen wird, findest du hier. Aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes ist in Deutschland *vor 23 Uhr* ein Personalausweis zur Altersverifikation notwendig. Bitte halte diesen bereit.


 lesen ^^
VOR 23 uhr muss man sich via perso nummer verifizieren - also geht der download auch schon tagsüber  nur nachts, wenn die kleinen kinder in der haia bubu machen, dürfen die großen alten säcke so laden...


----------



## Kyrodar (29. September 2011)

Yay. Bin durchgekommen. Zwar nur um die 360kb/s, aber ich bezweifle dass es morgen bei dem Ansturm schneller gehen wird.


----------



## Explosiv (29. September 2011)

Lade per torrent mit 700Kb/s .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## SwissGTO (29. September 2011)

usenet mit 8500kb/s


----------



## Huky (29. September 2011)

Find ich ja alles ganz toll aber warum muss die ******* so groß sein ? Da brauch ich ja 12std. für mit 90kb/s beim download


----------



## Tiz92 (29. September 2011)

Hey Leute, ich brauche eure Hilfe.

Hab die Beta geladet und in den Origin Games Ordner entpackt. Allerdings erkennnt Origin das Spiel nicht. Außerdem kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit folgendem wenn ich die exe starten will: 
bla bla und ich soll nicht die Berechtigung verfügen auf das Programm zuzugreifen. Ich bin aber Admin. 

Kann mir einer Helfen? Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?

Ändert sich das heute ab 14 Uhr?


----------



## spionkaese (29. September 2011)

Tiz92 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, ich brauche eure Hilfe.
> 
> Hab die Beta geladet und in den Origin Games Ordner entpackt. Allerdings erkennnt Origin das Spiel nicht. Außerdem kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit folgendem wenn ich die exe starten will:
> bla bla und ich soll nicht die Berechtigung verfügen auf das Programm zuzugreifen. Ich bin aber Admin.
> ...



Hat da vielleicht ein Antiviren Programm die patsche Finger drauf?


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. September 2011)

also mit u torrent gehts recht fix.


----------



## Lucetight (29. September 2011)

Nein genau die Frage hatte ich auch schon ein paar Seiten davor. Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Ab 14 Uhr sollte diese Key Eingabe verschwinden und wir können loslegen


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

Ich freu mich shcon voll, will es auch endlich Zocken. Einige meiner Freunde haben natürlich einen Beta Key! Ich volldepp nicht.... 

Um 14 ist es endlich soweit. Nur noch etwas in Origin rein fummeln wie ich es zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## spionkaese (29. September 2011)

So, endlich fertig geladen und fast entpackt 
Muss ich nurnoch rausfinden wohin ich das kopieren muss 

EDIT
Also wenn ich in den Einstellungen unter "HEruntergeladene Spiele" z.B: F:\Programme habe,
dann muss das so aussehen: "F:\Programme\Battlefield 3 Open Beta" oder?


----------



## hempsmoker (29. September 2011)

Jup, das passt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig geladen und fast entpackt
> Muss ich nurnoch rausfinden wohin ich das kopieren muss
> 
> EDIT
> ...


 
Also ich hab die normal geladene Version über Origin und bei mir heist es Programme\OriginGames\Battlefield 3 Beta oder so in der Art.


----------



## spionkaese (29. September 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die normal geladene Version über Origin und bei mir heist es Programme\OriginGames\Battlefield 3 Beta oder so in der Art.



Okay, was hast du denn unter Einstellungen da eingetragen?
Ich denke ich habs schon richtig gemacht, wenn ich die .exe starte kommt die key abfrage (bzw. der Auswahlbildschirm)


----------



## XentroX (29. September 2011)

Ich hab es auch fertig runtergeladen, den Ordner "Battlefield 3 Open Beta" nach C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games kopiert. Und nu? Einen Beta Key hab ich noch nicht, bekomme es im Origin auch nich angezeit. Heißt wohl warten was?


----------



## Burn_out (29. September 2011)

Muss ich mich wo spezielles anmelden um das runterladen zu können?

Ich soll da meine ID + PW eingeben. Ich habe da meine Origin Daten reingehauen, aber es kommt imemr die Meldung 530Login or Password incorrect?

EDIT: Für die, die keine Lust haben sich durch 23 Seiten zu quälen, weil andere zu faul sind es einfach zu schreiben. 

DL Limit ist bei 250 Usern..


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mich wo spezielles anmelden um das runterladen zu können?
> 
> Ich soll da meine ID + PW eingeben. Ich habe da meine Origin Daten reingehauen, aber es kommt imemr die Meldung 530Login or Password incorrect?



Lies doch einfach mal den Thread ...


----------



## r|sen_ (29. September 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage: Geht bei euch das Battlelog...?


----------



## Fire8ird (29. September 2011)

Nö, der meint: Your account is not allowed to login. Dauert wohl noch bis das freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## marvelmaster (29. September 2011)

> Du solltest nun die Battlefield 3 Open Beta installieren können. Eventuell musst du Origin noch einmal neustarten.



Äh wie wo was installieren? Ich mache die Battlefield exe an dann startet origin un will dassich nen key eingebe-.- is das falsch so?


----------



## Spinal (29. September 2011)

Sagt mal, ich habe nicht 24 Seiten gelesen, aber wenn ich jetzt die Beta ganz normal heute über Origin laden will, muss ich dann bis 23 Uhr wegen dem Jugendschutz warten?
Oder könnte ich um 14 Uhr loslegen?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Andi2008 (29. September 2011)

Die Beta startet wohl zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr.

Wegen dem Jugendschutz:
Es wird eine Altersverifizierung per Ausweisnummer geben.


----------



## Meza100 (29. September 2011)

geht das au mitm neuen perso ?xD


----------



## Spinal (29. September 2011)

Ah super. Danke. Habe nur gerade festgestellt das ich erst um 21 Uhr zu Hause bin, da wären die zwei Stunden dann auch egal 

Die ganze Zeit war mir das alles ziemlich egal, aber nun freu ich mich doch irgendwie mir selber ein Bild machen zu können 

bye
Spinal


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2011)

auch der wird ganz sicher eine perso nummer haben  und die nummer brauchst du nur vor 23uhr. nach 23 uhr ist die zeit selber die altersverifikation. und battlelog wird sicherlich prüfen, ob man nen bf3 key bla hat. wenn nicht, braucht man auch battellog nich, da das ja nur für bf3 gedacht is (oder soll das später auch für andre games sein?).

ich hab zum origin login btw auch einfach meinen ea account genommen, funzt. also das ding, mit dem ich mich auf ea.com einloggen muss oder um den support zu narfen usw ^^


----------



## Meza100 (29. September 2011)

ah, das ist gut xD mein alter ist nämlich vor längerer zeit abgelaufen (der gute alte perso ^^).
na xD dann wirds wohl heute ne zockernacht werden XDD


----------



## mksu (29. September 2011)

Na toll da muss ich bis 23 Uhr warten. Und das nicht weil ich unter 18 bin (bin 29), sondern weil ich keinen deutschen Perso besitze. Diese Möglichkeit hat EA dann wohl nicht berücksichtigt. Und da ich keinen Bock habe eine falsche Personummer anzugeben, muss ich wohl warten. Schließlich sehe ich nicht ein, wieso ich Falscheingaben machen sollte in dem Moment wo ich ja wirklich über 18 bin.

Ich denke auch nicht dass ich hier der einzie Ausländer bin. Leider gibt es auch keine offiziele Battlefield-Seite meines Heimatlandes.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Alter fast 14.000 Aufrufe 
Ich werd wach, schau in mein Postfach und sehe das ich wieder 20 Likes bekommen habe


Leute ich glaub euch jetzt das ihr das Spiel endlich spielen wollt

B2T:

Noch 3 Stunden  Perso liegt auch schon bereit


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2011)

mksu schrieb:


> Na toll da muss ich bis 23 Uhr warten. Und das nicht weil ich unter 18 bin (bin 29), sondern weil ich keinen deutschen Perso besitze.


 na irgend einen perso wirste doch haben oder? ^^ und für dein land gibts sicher auch ne bf3 seite... un da gehste einfach über diese und fertig. vllt isses da ja nichma so wild mit der altersverifizierung.


----------



## mksu (29. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> na irgend einen perso wirste doch haben oder? ^^ und für dein land gibts sicher auch ne bf3 seite... un da gehste einfach über diese und fertig. vllt isses da ja nichma so wild mit der altersverifizierung.


 
Einen Perso habe ich , und zwar eien griechischen. Wie ich jedoch oben bereits geschrieben habe, gibt es weder eine griechische Battlefield- noch sonst eine offizielle EA-Seite. Wie gesagt, es wäre ein leichtes, irgendeine deutsche Personummer zu verwenden (z.b. den von Erika Mustermann), aber wie gesagt ich sehe das nicht ein weil ich sonst so gezwungen werde eine Falscheingabe zu machen, obwohl ich die Voraussetzung für die Altersfreigabe erfülle.


----------



## S-to-the-d (29. September 2011)

Woher haben alle die Uhrzeit 14 Uhr???
Die galt für die Closed Beta für MoH Käufer und Vorbesteller.

Für die heute startende Beta war bis zuletzt gar keine Uhrzeit bekannt.
Wie in den News steht soll die Beta nun ab 15-17 Uhr starten, wobei ich eher pesimistisch bin wenn ich an die Probleme die letzten Tage denke, das wird sich wohl noch ziehen.

Gru´ß


----------



## wari (29. September 2011)

XentroX schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch fertig runtergeladen, den Ordner "Battlefield 3 Open Beta" nach C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games kopiert. Und nu? Einen Beta Key hab ich noch nicht, bekomme es im Origin auch nich angezeit. Heißt wohl warten was?


 
ich vermute mal, dass man heute mittag ab 14 uhr nach vorlage diverser persönlicher daten einen key und den link zum downloaden bekommt

ich habs auch ueber rapidshare gezogen, gehe mal von aus, dass es dann reicht, einfach den key einzugeben...

meine befürchtung wäre allerdings wie gesagt, dass der open beta client iwie ein anderer ist und ichs neu laden muss


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

S-to-the-d schrieb:


> Woher haben alle die Uhrzeit 14 Uhr???
> Die galt für die Closed Beta für MoH Käufer und Vorbesteller.
> 
> Für die heute startende Beta war bis zuletzt gar keine Uhrzeit bekannt.
> ...




Weil die Closed Beat genau 48 Stunden früher anfing und das war am 27.09.11 um 14:00 Uhr! Davon ist auszugehen das die Open Beta dann auch um 14:00 Uhr anfängt!!!


----------



## Cube (29. September 2011)

wan bekomme ich den Key??


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Wie mmog-welt.de vor kurzem schrieb startet die Beta zwischen 15 - 17 Uhr und erst ab 23 Uhr kann man sein alter verfizieren lassen 

Battlefield 3 Beta: Personalausweis, Bitte!


----------



## dr_breen (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie mmog-welt.de vor kurzem schrieb startet die Beta zwischen 15 - 17 Uhr und erst ab 23 Uhr kann man sein alter verfizieren lassen
> 
> http://www.mmog-welt.de/onlinegames/13464-battlefield-3-beta-personalausweis-bitte/]Battlefield 3 Beta: Personalausweis, Bitte![/url]


 
Das kann doch so nicht sein.

Ab 23:00 ohne Altersverifikation. Davor mit Personummer. 

Einloggen in Battlelog: "Your account is not allowed to log in"

Einloggen bei Battlefield.de: Leere Seite

Kein offizielles Preload. Keine vorherige Altersverifikation. Fail.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Das kann doch so nicht sein.
> 
> Ab 23:00 ohne Altersverifikation. Davor mit Personummer.
> 
> ...




Dort steht im letzten Absatz das man erst ab 23:00 Uhr mit Perso sich verfizieren kann!


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2011)

nein, VOR 23 uhr is perso.verifikation, danach quasi zeit verifikation (da die u18 da ja schon schlafen un so  zumindest wenn sie gescheite elern ham und ne tracht prügel bekommen, wenn sie nur die nase ausm bett stecken! und zwar so eine, das sie ne woche lang ned grade sitzen können!!!! mwahahahahahahhaah


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nein, VOR 23 uhr is perso.verifikation, danach quasi zeit verifikation (da die u18 da ja schon schlafen un so  zumindest wenn sie gescheite elern ham und ne tracht prügel bekommen, wenn sie nur die nase ausm bett stecken! und zwar so eine, das sie ne woche lang ned grade sitzen können!!!! mwahahahahahahhaah






> Da Deutschland ja immer ganz besonders auf seine Jugend achtet, ist ab 23 Uhr in Deutschland eine Altersverifikation mit eurem Personalausweis nötig um die Battlefield 3 Beta auf eueren PC zu holen.



Hab ich mal von der Seite zitiert!!
Ab 23 Uhr mit Perso!!!


----------



## hempsmoker (29. September 2011)

Ich glaub eher die checken selbst nich genau was sie da für einen Unsinn verzapfen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ich hoffe immer noch das es ab 14 Uhr so weit ist!!!


----------



## dr_breen (29. September 2011)

> Da Deutschland ja immer ganz besonders auf seine Jugend achtet, ist_*  bis *_23 Uhr in Deutschland eine Altersverifikation mit eurem  Personalausweis nötig um die Battlefield 3 Beta auf eueren PC zu holen.



Aus der von dir verlinkten Seite.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Aus der von dir verlinkten Seite.





Wiso hast du das jetzt verändert


----------



## Tiz92 (29. September 2011)

Nein Antivir ist aus. Kann den niemand helfen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Nein Antivir ist aus. Kann den niemand helfen?




Bei was den ?


----------



## dr_breen (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> wiso hast du das jetzt verändert


 
ich?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moronic (29. September 2011)

"Während die Open Beta Berichten zufolge bereits für Xbox 360 und PS3 gestartet ist (vermutlich als "Ausgleich" für den Frühstart der PS3-Spieler beim Early Access), müssen PC-Spieler voraussichtlich bis 15 oder 17 Uhr warten,"

Das ist ja total nett...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> ich?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als ich das noch gepostet habe, stand da *ab*!!!
Wie man meinem Zitat auch entnehmen kann, den das habe ich lediglich kopiert!!


----------



## dr_breen (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Als ich das noch gepostet habe, stand da *ab*!!!
> Wie man meinem Zitat auch entnehmen kann, den das habe ich lediglich kopiert!!


 
Unten in den Kommentaren steht: 





> *Sry ist ein Tippfehler man muss bis 23 Uhr seinen Perso  verfizieren lassen Original Text:”Ab dem 29. September wird die  Battlefield 3 Open Beta allen interessierten Spieler zugänglich sein.  Aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes ist in Deutschland vor 23 Uhr ein  Personalausweis zur Altersverifikation notwendig. Bitte halte diesen  bereit.”*



Tut ja auch nichts zur Sache wer recht hat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Unten in den Kommentaren steht:
> 
> Tut ja auch nichts zur Sache wer recht hat.





Dann ist das ja geklärt!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

omg so viele parts. Das mache ich nicht. Da warte ich lieber..


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> omg so viele parts. Das mache ich nicht. Da warte ich lieber..




Lade es dir über den ersten Link runter oder über die Torrent Datei! Da ist es nur 1 Part


----------



## pcqmaster (29. September 2011)

Oder mit Hilfe entsprechender Zusatzprogramme und per DLC oder ClickandLoad.

Btw: Geht echt fix grad. Danke für den Downloadhinweis.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:
			
		

> omg so viele parts. Das mache ich nicht. Da warte ich lieber..



Jdownloader


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Jdownloader




Das beste wenn es um Downloads in Parts geht 


Edit: Man kann sich übrigens schon im Battlelog einloggen


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

CRC-Prüfsummenfehler - Freude, schöner Götterfunke >.<


----------



## milesdavis (29. September 2011)

Schon jemand durchgekommen??


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (29. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Jdownloader


 Eine der besten sachen die der welt bis jetzt passiert ist 
Das einzige feature das noch fehlt ist, das wenn ein dlc auf 2 hoster verweist, dass dann automatisch bei beiden Hostern geloadet wird, also z.B. part 1 rapidshare, part 2 netload, part 3 wieder rapid und so weiter. Das muss bis jetzt noch manuell machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Kann sich den schon jemand im Battlelog einloggen ?


----------



## Burn_out (29. September 2011)

Kann mir wer erklären wie das mi JDownloader funktioniert?
Ich hab den geladen und auch die Turrent Datei aus dem Startport, aber jetzt bin ich planslos^^


----------



## hempsmoker (29. September 2011)

Das stimmt nicht. Jdownloader checkt es wenn part1 bei Netload geladen wird. Dann fängt er erst gar nicht an den bei RapidShare zu ziehen.

@burnout: der jdownloader hat nichts mit torrents zu tun. Für torrents brauchst du das Programm utorrent.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Battlelog / Sign in to the Open Beta


Wer kann sich den schon anmelden ?


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

hardware_fanatiker schrieb:
			
		

> Eine der besten sachen die der welt bis jetzt passiert ist
> Das einzige feature das noch fehlt ist, das wenn ein dlc auf 2 hoster verweist, dass dann automatisch bei beiden Hostern geloadet wird, also z.B. part 1 rapidshare, part 2 netload, part 3 wieder rapid und so weiter. Das muss bis jetzt noch manuell machen.



Geht schon , habe ich gerade gestern beim Beta Download gemacht , brauchte deswegen auch nur 1 3/4 Stunde mit 6000er Leitung


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

7-zip sagt mir, nachdems 3428 MB entpackt hat, ich hätte das falsche PW eingegeben? Was jetzt?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (29. September 2011)

komisch bei mir hat er dsa gestern nicht gemacht, egal jetzt bin ich am torrent ziehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Azimuth schrieb:


> 7-zip sagt mir, nachdems 3428 MB entpackt hat, ich hätte das falsche PW eingegeben? Was jetzt?




Entpack es mal mit Winrar !!!


----------



## fatDOX8 (29. September 2011)

steht die part nummer dabei?
kann das es einen fehler gab und den entsprechenden part nochmal laden musst


ich bin auf der beta seite eingeloggt komm aber noch nicht ins battle log rein


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

fatDOX8 schrieb:


> steht die part nummer dabei?
> kann das es einen fehler gab und den entsprechenden part nochmal laden musst
> 
> 
> ich bin auf der beta seite eingeloggt komm aber noch nicht ins battle log rein




Welche Beta Seite den ?


----------



## fatDOX8 (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Welche Beta Seite den ?


 die da falls sie nötig ist Battlefield 3-Beta


> Bisher haben weder EA noch DICe bekannt gegeben, wie die Open Beta genau startet. Hier unsere Vermutungen:
> - Sie müssen sich auf der Battlefield-3-Betaseite mit Ihrem EA/Origin-Account einloggen


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. September 2011)

Burn_out schrieb:


> Kann mir wer erklären wie das mi JDownloader funktioniert?
> Ich hab den geladen und auch die Turrent Datei aus dem Startport, aber jetzt bin ich planslos^^


Du kannst alternativ Load von Candi Soft nehmen...kopierst (einzeln aus dem Browser+hinzufügen drücken)alle 37 Part links fügst die Pakete zusammen(habe alle Rapidshare links genommen)...gibst das passwort ein und los gehts-da haste volle Downloadgeschwindigkeit-bei mir 6000er Leitung 1 1/2Std. Download das wars!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

fatDOX8 schrieb:


> die da falls sie nötig ist Battlefield 3-Beta




Ja da kann man sich anmelden aber bei Battlelog noch nicht!!


Edit: Okay es geht erst ab 15 Uhr los -.-

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/battlefield-3/news/battlefield_3,45612,2561081.html


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Entpack es mal mit Winrar !!!


 
Danke, Winrar konnte mir sagen, dass Part 7 fehlerhaft ist


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Azimuth schrieb:


> Danke, Winrar konnte mir sagen, dass Part 7 fehlerhaft ist




Dann weißt du ja woran es liegt


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja da kann man sich anmelden aber bei Battlelog noch nicht!!
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay es geht erst ab 15 Uhr los -.-
> ...





> Der europäische Startschuss zum *Download* des Spiel-Clients soll zwischen 15.00 und 17.00 Uhr fallen.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...

So, die Keys sind freigeschaltet!

Hier:

betakeys.battlefield.de


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

Wie bekomme ich das Spiel jetzt bei Origin rein?


----------



## >M.Pain (29. September 2011)

Juhu bin am laden über Origin. Noch ne halbe std. und dann ist zocken angesagt


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

Ich kann das über Origin nicht downloade.... Auf grund von Jugendings, nur zwischen 6 und 23 uhr? 14Uhr liegt nicht dazwischen?


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2011)

scythe92 schrieb:


> So, die Keys sind freigeschaltet!
> 
> Hier:
> 
> betakeys.battlefield.de


 da komm ich auf facebook raus?! oO


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

Du musst die Adresse so wie sie da steht kopieren. 
Aber momentan komm ich auch nicht an den Key, die Server sind überlastet


----------



## Colonia (29. September 2011)

So betakeys.battlefield.de ist down..."Bitte versuchen sie es in 10min wieder"



scythe92 schrieb:


> Du musst die Adresse so wie sie da steht kopieren.
> Aber momentan komm ich auch nicht an den Key, die Server sind überlastet


 
Sign


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> da komm ich auf facebook raus?! oO




Ich auch!!!
Und dann ist die Website nicht verfügbar -.-


Edit: Das gibt schnell mit dem Überlasten -.-


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

Ich konnte mich gerade noch so auf sezebe anmelden um mein Alter zu bestätigen, danach ging nichts mehr...


----------



## moronic (29. September 2011)

Colonia schrieb:


> So betakeys.battlefield.de ist down..."Bitte versuchen sie es in 10min wieder"
> 
> Sign


 F5 Party!!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

moronic schrieb:


> F5 Party!!!




 Ja die ist hier bestimmt los


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

Brauch einen Key woher krieg ich den ?? Über Facebook gehts irgendwie nicht...


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Edit: Das gibt schnell mit dem Überlasten -.-


 
Gestern warst du aber noch anderer Meinung 

Egal, ich will nicht flamen, aber EA hätte es wissen müssen.


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

was ein Wunder das ist 
ehrlich mittlerweile, sollte es doch denen mal klar sein, dass nicht nur ein paar Tausend nen key wolten


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Gestern warst du aber noch anderer Meinung
> 
> Egal, ich will nicht flamen, aber EA hätte es wissen müssen.




Damit meinte ich die Spiele-Server, nicht die Key-Server


----------



## uN4m3d (29. September 2011)

Die klugen Kinder von EA haben sich was ganz feines ausgedacht, die Betakeys werden jetzt nämlich über Facebook vergeben. Alles ist hoffnungslos überlastet und Leute die einen neuen Ausweis oder kein FB haben, werden wohl erstmal Pech haben  Tja, da werden wohl einiger FB-Gegner hier noch die Seiten wechseln. Und laut Kommentaren auf FB funzen wohl ziemlich viele Keys nicht, weil sie schon verwendet werden -.- Das ist mal ein Anwärter auf den Fail des Monats


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

Kommt man sicher erst heute abend drauf - schätze mal so um 7 oder 8 Uhr, wenn der große Ansturm vorbei ist. Naja, dann halt erstmal noch ne Runde Minecraft


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

Eigentlich völlig bescheuert das man überhaupt einen Key brauch noch. Jetzt kann es doch eh jeder Zocken also was soll man damit noch? 

Aber irgendwie sind das echt voll die ****** bei EA, schreiben man kann das spiel nur zwischen 6 und 23Uhr laden und dabei haben wir 14Uhr und es geht nicht? Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Was man braucht dazu auch einen neuen Perso ???


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

wie jetzt, einen von denen im EC-Karten-Format???


----------



## uN4m3d (29. September 2011)

Ne, mit dem neuen geht es wohl nicht...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Was man braucht dazu auch einen neuen Perso ???



Nein nur deine Nummer vom Perso!


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2011)

Keinen neuen, sondern einen, oder du ziehst die Beta ab 23 Uhr.


----------



## moronic (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Was man braucht dazu auch einen neuen Perso ???


 Personalausweis-Checker/-Generator --- (c)2001 by Markus Birth


----------



## MourDog (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Was man braucht dazu auch einen neuen Perso ???



nicht echt oder? Also du meinst die ganz neuen oder die schönen grünen!?


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

Die Grünen. 
Die Regestrierung läuft über diese Seite ab:
SeZeBe.de || Sendezeitbegrenzung & technisches Mittel

Ich wurde vorhin (von betakeys.battlefield.de) dahingeleitet und musste mich da verifizieren. 
Aber jetzt ist ja alles down.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

MAN BRAUCHT KEINEN NEUEN PERSO!!! JEDER PERSO GEHT DEN MAN BRAUCHT NUR DIE PERSONALNUMMER VOM PERSO!!!

Jetzt einer mal gecheckt ?


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

die gesamte untere zeile??


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> die gesamte untere zeile??




Keine Ahnung, wird dir dort aber dann bestimmt gesagt welche Nummer!!


----------



## mksu (29. September 2011)

Lol was hier abgeht voll die Party!

Vor allem dieses Chaos und diese Verzweiflung. 

Bei mir geht auch gar nichts...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

mksu schrieb:


> Lol was hier abgeht voll die Party!
> 
> Vor allem dieses Chaos und diese Verzweiflung.
> 
> Bei mir geht auch gar nichts...




Da sieht man mal was das Game so aus macht


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Man kann grad zur Zeit überhaupt keinen Key bekommen, weil die FB Seite überlastet ist!


----------



## Memono (29. September 2011)

*f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5* *f5*


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Man kann grad zur Zeit überhaupt keinen Key bekommen, weil die FB Seite überlastet ist!




Ja alles ist überlastet


----------



## MourDog (29. September 2011)

Das ganze ist gut mit einer DDOS attake zu vergleich.... zack sind die server down! Anonymus könnte es nicht besser machen!


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

Endlich!
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Des is voll zum 


@ scythe92

Mach uns doch nicht alle neidisch


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

Mega-Fail
Der Key wird angeblich schon verwendet


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Scythe wie hast du das den hingekriegt ?!?!  
Das ist ein bekanntes Problem und dürfte dann bald behoben sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

scythe92 schrieb:


> Mega-Fail
> Der Key wird angeblich schon verwendet




WTF 


Edit: Das ganze kommt in die Mega-Fails des Jahres 2011!!!


----------



## Hackman (29. September 2011)

Lasst Euch Zeit Jungs und Mädels. Mit F5 überlastet ihr nur noch mehr   Dann kann ich in Ruhe über Origin laden, immo ca. 1% pro Minute 
Bin mal gespannt ob ich spielen kann, meine Perso-Nummer geb ich jedenfalls nirgends ein, soweit kommts noch


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Hackman schrieb:


> Lasst Euch Zeit Jungs und Mädels. Mit F5 überlastet ihr nur noch mehr   Dann kann ich in Ruhe über Origin laden, immo ca. 1% pro Minute
> Bin mal gespannt ob ich spielen kann, meine Perso-Nummer geb ich jedenfalls nirgends ein, soweit kommts noch




Wie willst das dann machen ?


@ scythe92

Das mit dem verwendetem Key haben sehr sehr viele 
Beklagen sich fast alle in Facebook!


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. September 2011)

Ich probiere es heute Abend nochmal alles andere macht eh keinen Sinn


----------



## Hackman (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie willst das dann machen ?


 Hoffe mein Key, der mir zufällig gerade über UK reingeflogen kam  *räusper* funktioniert auch so. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch Pech, wenn  sie's einfach über die IP beim Einloggen regeln, mal sehn. Jetz noch  schnell raus und vielleicht zum letzten Male für ein paar Tage die Sonne sehen


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

Erst funktionierts direkt und der Key ist dann schon verwendet und jetzt steht da immer wenns "funktioniert", dass es nur einen Key pro Person gibt, d.h. meine Personummer ist da nun quasi schon registriert mit der Info, dass schon nen Key vergeben wurde und das wars jetzt erstmal?! Xx Wollen die uns eigentlich verarschen? lol


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Farsot schrieb:


> Erst funktionierts direkt und der Key ist dann schon verwendet und jetzt steht da immer wenns "funktioniert", dass es nur einen Key pro Person gibt, d.h. meine Personummer ist da nun quasi schon registriert mit der Info, dass schon nen Key vergeben wurde und das wars jetzt erstmal?! Xx Wollen die uns eigentlich verarschen? lol




Bei so was am besten an den EA Support wenden! Die haben da nen Live Chat, aber ich denke nicht das du da schnell drn kommst


----------



## uN4m3d (29. September 2011)

> Die Nummer auf dem NEUEN Perso ist zu lang! Großartige Arbeit EA.



Steht so auf Facebook, ich denke mal, dass das auch stimmen wird, weil das jetzt schon mehrere gesagt haben ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

un4m3d schrieb:


> steht so auf facebook, ich denke mal, dass das auch stimmen wird, weil das jetzt schon mehrere gesagt haben ^^




omg!!!


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Da läuft ja einiges schief...  IW hätts besser hingekriegt!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Da läuft ja einiges schief...  IW hätts besser hingekriegt!





Nee dneke ich net da es da über Steam laufen würde und das währ ja noch schlimmer


----------



## Rabi (29. September 2011)

Bei IW gäbe es gar keine open Beta...


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

An diejenigen die schon einen Key haben. 
Endet der bei euch auch mit 6AVG?


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nee dneke ich net da es da über Steam laufen würde und das währ ja noch schlimmer



Steam schlimmer als Origin? 
Ne, sorry da muss ich dir widersprechen. 
Steam ist diese Kinderkrankheiten schon lange losgeworden - bei Origin wurde teilweise wieder gleiches verbockt. (Datenschutztechnisch, z.B.) Auch die Überprüfung des Alters hätte man anders regeln können - vor allem früher 

Aber gut - EA lernt ja auch davon (vielleicht) und bei der nächsten Beta, falls es nochmal eine gibt, läuft alles anders.

Mich freut, dass ich mir die Beta schon gestern Abend gezogen habe, jetzt warte ich noch ein bisschen, bis der erste Ansturm vorbei ist (vielleicht dann auch morgen^^^) um an einen Key zu gelangen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Das ganze hat sich zu einem Epic-Fail entwickelt!!!
EA wird sich was anhören müssen!


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

Warum?
Die Beta ist kostenlos.^^ (Solange jetzt nicht so viele stonieren juckt es EA nicht, denke ich. )

Außerdem sehen sie, dass ihr Game durchaus gefragt ist.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Die haben wohl Angst Kritik zu ertragen, das kommt davon wenn man die selbe Engine benutzt.

EDIT: Ups falscher Thread. xD

EDIT 2: Juhuuu ich kann einen key anfordern aber dannach geht net mehr weiter xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Warum?
> Die Beta ist kostenlos.^^ (Solange jetzt nicht so viele stonieren juckt es EA nicht, denke ich. )
> 
> Außerdem sehen sie, dass ihr Game durchaus gefragt ist.




Weil sie damals sagten es wird keine Probleme geben und sie haben sich drauf vorbereitet!
Jetzt sieht man was daraus wurde!!!


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

Selbst, wenn man jetzt nen Key bekommen sollte - wie wirds dann erst beim Spielen aussehen? Versuchen wahrscheinlich nen paar Hundert User ein Spiel zu joinen, da sind ja nicht nur die von der Open, sondern auch noch von der frühen Beta. Das wird ein Fest


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Azimuth schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn man jetzt nen Key bekommen sollte - wie wirds dann erst beim Spielen aussehen? Versuchen wahrscheinlich nen paar Hundert User ein Spiel zu joinen, da sind ja nicht nur die von der Open, sondern auch noch von der frühen Beta. Das wird ein Fest


 Nö, davor wird der Client wohl überlastet sein..


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nö, davor wird der Client wohl überlastet sein..





Ich dache EA lernt was aber das ist was anderes 
Ich muss heute Nacht arbeiten und wenn ich Morgen Früh Heim komme, will ihc BF3 spielen können sonst bekommen die was von mir zu hören


----------



## BlueLaser (29. September 2011)

*WICHTIG:*

Wenn ihr die BF3-Beta (schnell) haben möchtet installiert euch einfach  Hotspot Shield, verbindet euch mit dem US-Proxy, startet Origin und  startet den Download einfach über den Store. Keine Verifizierung o.ä.  notwendig.

Hotspot Shield - Download - CHIP Online

geht perfekt

bitte testen und Rückmeldung geben


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

Was fürn Mega Fail


----------



## moronic (29. September 2011)

Läuft das eigentlich mit der hier angebotenen Version?


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

Personalausweisnr eingegeben - Zack! Bitte versuchen Sie es später noch einmal


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> *WICHTIG:*
> 
> Wenn ihr die BF3-Beta (schnell) haben möchtet installiert euch einfach  Hotspot Shield, verbindet euch mit dem US-Proxy, startet Origin und  startet den Download einfach über den Store. Keine Verifizierung o.ä.  notwendig.
> 
> ...


 
und was muss ich da eingeben als verbindung?


----------



## Rabi (29. September 2011)

Hoffentlich kriegen die das noch gefixt. Ich will mir wenigstens, wo ich eh schon nicht richtig spielen kann, ein Bild machen, ob es sich lohnt das Teil dann auch wirklich zu kaufen. :/


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

moronic schrieb:


> Läuft das eigentlich mit der hier angebotenen Version?




Die Versionen sind alle gleich!
Nur kannst du hier per Torrent etc. laden was es vereinfacht da Origin ja überlastet ist etc.


----------



## moronic (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die Versionen sind alle gleich!
> Nur kannst du hier per Torrent etc. laden was es vereinfacht da Origin ja überlastet ist etc.


 Jau, habs hier über rs gezogen. Die frage ist halt, ob das dann letztendlich auch zockbar ist nach Keyeingabe. Hats schon jemand erfolgreich gemacht?


----------



## lunar19 (29. September 2011)

Was fürn Mist, bei mir steht immer, dass mein Account nicht berechtigt ist....

Kann mal jemand den Link von Facebook zur Authentifikation posten? Ich such auf FB und find den nicht! 

Drei  für EA


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> *WICHTIG:*
> 
> Wenn ihr die BF3-Beta (schnell) haben möchtet installiert euch einfach  Hotspot Shield, verbindet euch mit dem US-Proxy, startet Origin und  startet den Download einfach über den Store. Keine Verifizierung o.ä.  notwendig.
> 
> ...



Den Client kriegt man doch eh hier im Thread auf jede erdenkliche Weise gedownloadet x_X was soll das bringen? Nen Key braucht man doch trotzdem...

Ich habs jetzt schon gefühlte 20 mal auf die  Seite geschafft, auf der man seine Daten nach der Altersverifizierung eingeben muss, nachdem man auf senden klickt kommt aber immer wieder die Serverüberlastungsnachricht. Ich brech ins Essen. ~~


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Was fürn Mist, bei mir steht immer, dass mein Account nicht berechtigt ist....
> 
> Kann mal jemand den Link von Facebook zur Authentifikation posten? Ich such auf FB und find den nicht!
> 
> Drei  für EA




Brauchst erst gar nicht erst es zu versuchen! Server down und keiner kann im Moment spielen 





moronic schrieb:


> Jau, habs hier über rs gezogen. Die frage ist halt, ob das dann letztendlich auch zockbar ist nach Keyeingabe. Hats schon jemand erfolgreich gemacht?




Wie sollte man es nicht spielen können ? Ist doch das gleiche wie wenn man es über origin ladet nur das man es hier schneller laden kann!


----------



## moronic (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie sollte man es nicht spielen können ? Ist doch das gleiche wie wenn man es über origin ladet nur das man es hier schneller laden kann!


 kk
maan, von dem Serverdown kack rollen sich bald meine Fußnägel auf!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

moronic schrieb:


> kk
> maan, von dem Serverdown kack rollen sich bald meine Fußnägel auf!





Das ist warscheinlich bei sehr vielen schon passiert


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

Mich würde das ganze nicht so ankacken, wüsste ich, dass das Spiel überhaupt gut bei mir läuft.
Ich hoffe der i5-2500k kompensiert die gtx 275...


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das ist warscheinlich bei sehr vielen schon passiert


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. September 2011)

Eines muss man Steam jetzt wirklich lassen: Die sind trotz CoD nie zusammengebrochen


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Farsot schrieb:


> Mich würde das ganze nicht so ankacken, wüsste ich, dass das Spiel überhaupt gut bei mir läuft.
> Ich hoffe der i5-2500k kompensiert die gtx 275...



Laufen ja aber auf mittel vielleicht geschweige von auf hoch 

Ich will jetzt verdammt noch Mal einen Key aber wenn man einen bekommt wird man ja eh wieder raus geschmissen 



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Eines muss man Steam jetzt wirklich lassen: Die sind trotz CoD nie zusammengebrochen




Hast du Black Ops am Release gespielt ? Nein den das konnte man nicht da die Server von Steam down waren!
Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema!


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Eines muss man Steam jetzt wirklich lassen: Die sind trotz CoD nie zusammengebrochen


 
CoD zockt auch keiner


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Eines muss man Steam jetzt wirklich lassen: Die sind trotz CoD nie zusammengebrochen


 
Summer Sale???? Ich brauchte etwa 2 Stunden nur um nen dämlichen Account zu machen - nicht mal auf die Seite kam man immer drauf  Ansonsten bin ich aber mit Steam zufrieden^^


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Laufen ja aber auf mittel vielleicht geschweige von auf hoch



Laut Gamestar sieht man optisch sowieso keinen Unterschied, egal welche Qualitätsstufe man wählt.
Und in der Vollversion kann es eh nur besser laufen als in der Beta.

edit: geil, nun kommt man über die Betaseite wieder direkt zur FB Seite.


----------



## Lucetight (29. September 2011)

wenigstens kann ich  es auf de rps3 zocken!

aber ich will es aufm pc sehen! heute abend müssen die server wieder stehen sonst is das verarsche! erst mir meinen key verbergen und dann mir nicht die beta geben!? -.-


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Steam ist sehr oft wegen CoD zusammengebrochen. Oft ging die Verbindung verloren. ich weiß das aus CoD-Clan-Zeiten. *Schäm xD


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hast du Black Ops am Release gespielt ? Nein den das konnte man nicht da die Server von Steam down waren!
> Aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema!


Ja, ich habe mir sogar damals mit 3MBit gezogen. Keine Probleme...



Azimuth schrieb:


> Summer Sale???? Ich brauchte etwa 2 Stunden nur um nen dämlichen Account zu machen - nicht mal auf die Seite kam man immer drauf  Ansonsten bin ich aber mit Steam zufrieden^^


 
Na gut, die Server waren urlangsam, aber spielen und einloggen ging ohne Probleme. Zumindest die ersten 3 Tage, danach war ich im Urlaub. Kann sein, dass Steam da zusammengebrochen ist, aber davon weiß ich ja nichts.


Übrigens der Trick mit dem US Proxy funktioniert. AFK (oder auch nicht) BF3 zocken


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe mir sogar damals mit 3MBit gezogen. Keine Probleme...



Mittags aber warscheinlich nicht den da standen die Steam-Server 2 Stunden oder so still!!!


Aber jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

So siehts im Moment aus:



> EA - Fail der Woche
> 
> - Key Vergabe über Facebook (Ungültige Key's "Verdopplung")
> - Online Alters Verifikation über Facebook (Daten Sammeln)
> ...


----------



## ralph68 (29. September 2011)

ich komme über facebook an die Altersfreigabe, dann öffnet sich ein Pop Up und es ist ok. dann ist der Server down. Und wie soll es über Origin funktionieren ?????? Wenn ich auf Store gehe zeigt der mir nix an...toll


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

hat prima funktioniert mit hotspot shield


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Wartet bloß ab, nach einen Monat wollen die sogar wissen welche Blutgruppe du hast, wer deine Freundin/Frau ist und wie ihre Telefonnummer lautet..


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ich werde sicherlich nicht meinen PC für die sauber machen!
Dann können die ja gleich drauf zugreifen und sich meine Pornosammlung anschauen [/ironie]


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> hat prima funktioniert mit hotspot shield


 
Paar Infos vll. ?! Du kannst nun also spielen, ohne nen Key eingegeben zu haben?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Farsot schrieb:


> Paar Infos vll. ?! Du kannst nun also spielen, ohne nen Key eingegeben zu haben?




Sicherlich nicht! Normales Download wie jeder andere auch!


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

Ja eben, wen interessiert das dann bitte?
Taucht das Spiel bei euch eigentlich im Origins auf mittlererweile oder erst wenn man den Key eingegeben hat?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Farsot schrieb:


> Ja eben, wen interessiert das dann bitte?




Wen interessiert was bitte


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

also einfach installieren, origin neu starten; im store auf free games gehen; bf3 beta auswählen; warten bis unter "Meine Spiele"; *download abbrechen und löschen; das was man schon gestern downloaden konnte umbennenen "Battlefield 3 Beta" und in den Ordner Origin games verschieben; download (Installation) starten*; origin beenden; hotspot shield beenden; origin starten; zocken

Funktioniert perfekt


----------



## ralph68 (29. September 2011)

Aber im Store...steht bei mir nichts mehr. Gestern schon...heute nichts mehr. Hab nun alles neugestartet und siehe da es ist verfügbar allerdings erst ab 23 Uhr. Und Facebook Beta Key is dwon


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. September 2011)

Also ich lads mir gerade über Origin nochmal runter, obwohl ich es mir gestern über rapidshare gezogen habe und jetzt das:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (29. September 2011)

Also ich habe den Überblick verloren was ich installieren, einstellen, "Gefällt mir" usw drücken muss.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

FAIL


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

@streetjumper

dann warte doch einfach bis heute Abend, sollte doch kein Problem sein


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> FAIL


 
Dito bei mir


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

ich hab das auch nicht gedownloadet, sondern das, was ich gestern schon hatte gedownloadet


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @streetjumper
> 
> dann warte doch einfach bis heute Abend, sollte doch kein Problem sein




Wir haben zwischen 06:00 Uhr und 23:00 Uhr !!!


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2011)

Falsch formuliert, soll zwischen 23:00 Uhr und 06:00 Uhr heißen.


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

hab es überarbeitet 



> also einfach installieren, origin neu starten; im store auf free games gehen; bf3 beta auswählen; warten bis unter "Meine Spiele"; *download abbrechen und löschen; das was man schon gestern downloaden konnte umbennenen "Battlefield 3 Beta" und in den Ordner Origin games verschieben; download (Installation) starten;* origin beenden; hotspot shield beenden; origin starten; zocken


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

Kann ich net einfach nen Proxy oder so benutzen damit ich als Amerikaner durchgehe?


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> also einfach installieren, origin neu starten; im store auf free games gehen; bf3 beta auswählen; warten bis unter "Meine Spiele"; *download abbrechen und löschen; das was man schon gestern downloaden konnte umbennenen "Battlefield 3 Beta" und in den Ordner Origin games verschieben; download (Installation) starten*; origin beenden; hotspot shield beenden; origin starten; zocken
> 
> Funktioniert perfekt


 
Danke, werd ich mal testen - wie läuft es so bei dir? Hast nen ganz ähnliches System wie ich.


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

geht, also auf 1280x720 (sieht man mehr mit) hab ich so 30-60 fps auf niedrigsten Settings; Fraps sagt mir es würde im D3D11 laufen, was ja allerdings eigentlich nicht geht

gameplay ist im vergleich zu BC2 doch sehr anders oder gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

Ich kann unter Origin nichts machen wenn ich Hotspot Shield aktiviere. 
Der Authentifizierungs-Server von EA zeigt beim Start von Origin nur eine Fehlermeldung an...


----------



## mksu (29. September 2011)

Ich denke den größten Vorwurf den man EA machen kann ist dass die das Spiel zu früh releasen. Angesichts des chaotischen Betastarts und der zeitlichen Begrenzung bis 10.10. wird man nicht mal ansatzweise alle Bugs ausmerzen können, nichtmal die Groben. Das wird einen Day1-Patch zur Folge, dem direkt in der ersten Woche noch 2-3 folgen werden. Totales Chaos wird die Folge sein.

Dass es jetzt bei der Beta so chaotisch zugeht ist kein Wudner bei dem Andrang, denn schließlich handelt es sich hier um ein episches Spiel und nicht dem sonstigen Müll, der sonstso an Shootern erscheint und versucht wirdr, künstlich hochzuhypen.


----------



## khepp242 (29. September 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss mal den Hoster wechseln, noch 146 Tage und 5 Stunden bei rund 300 Bytes/s!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ich habe gleich keine Lust mehr auf den Sch**ß


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

gestern hatte ich bei Rapidshare imm so 1-2MB/s ohne Wartezeiten und ohne Premium Acc


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> gestern hatte ich bei Rapidshare imm so 1-2MB/s ohne Wartezeiten und ohne Premium Acc




Wie hast du das gemacht ? Hast du es von Origin geladen oder von hier ?


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

irgend son clan (ich glaube nextnet-gaming) hat das auf netlode und Rapidshare geuploadet und dann hab ich das von da her

aber die server sind in bf3 fast immer voll man muss schon etwas suchen um auf einen zu kommen


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

Hotspotshield funktioniert bei mir aber wenn ich auf Battlefield 3 Beta gehe und dann " Get it Now" dann kommt ein Download Error: We're sorry but you don't meet the requirements to download this game

Was nun?


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. September 2011)

Ich konnte mich jetzt auch ins Battlelog anmelden


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@Deon:* bist du in deinem ea acc evlt. u18?

*BTT:* http://nextnet-gaming.de/ es war nextnet-gaming


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> *@Deon:* bist du in deinem ea acc evlt. u18?
> 
> *BTT:* NextNet-Gaming Multigaming since 2008 es war nextnet-gaming




Siehe Start Post!!!


Bzw. wie hast du das dann installiert das es funktioniert ?


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

so wie beschrieben


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> *@Deon:* bist du in deinem ea acc evlt. u18?
> 
> *BTT:* NextNet-Gaming Multigaming since 2008 es war nextnet-gaming


 
Das war das Problem danke wa. Hab  mir einfach nen neuen Acc gemacht und jetzt lädt es


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> so wie beschrieben




Du schreibst installieren! Welche Version nicht und ich kann e snicht installieren da die einen Key wollen!!!


----------



## Memono (29. September 2011)

.... Nen Key habe ich jetzt schon 30mins, aber ich bekomme einfach den Client von gestern nicht zum laufen. Ich lade das Game jetzt einfach nochmal... die Server geben immerhin ~700kb/s


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

einfach in origin auf downloaden klicken, wenn der ordner richtig verschoben wurde installiert er dann sofort, ohne download


----------



## Memono (29. September 2011)

Ja, einfach in " Battlefield 3 Beta " umbennant und in den Origin Ordner verschoben.. leider will er immer komplett neu laden..


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> einfach in origin auf downloaden klicken, wenn der ordner richtig verschoben wurde installiert er dann sofort, ohne download




Muss ich den Hotshild oder iwe das heißt offen lassen ?


----------



## Farsot (29. September 2011)

Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
Also nochmal etwas detailierter:

1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
2. Origin starten
3. unter "Free Games" bei BF3 Beta auf "Get it" (oder so ähnlich) klicken
4. Den Download abbrechen, den Ordner in eurem Origin Games Ordner löschen und mit dem Ordner, den ihr hier im Forum runterladen könnt ersetzen. (Umbenennen in "Battlefield 3 Beta")
5. Origin neustarten und bei der sich jetzt bei Games befindlichen BF3 Beta auf installieren klicken
6. Origin und HSS beenden
7. Origin neustarten und BF 3 Beta starten

Danke nochmal SB94!


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

> also einfach installieren, origin neu starten; im store auf free games gehen; bf3 beta auswählen; warten bis unter "Meine Spiele"; *download abbrechen und löschen; das was man schon gestern downloaden konnte umbennenen "Battlefield 3 Beta" und in den Ordner Origin games verschieben; download (Installation) starten;* origin beenden; hotspot shield beenden; origin starten; zocken



der dank gebührt nicht mir, sondern http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/177493-battlefield-3-beta-download-35.html#post3476855 *blue laser*


----------



## Memono (29. September 2011)

Ok, Problem gefunden. Es gibt noch einen weiteren Origins Ordner: " Origin Games " .. Und da muss der Client rein. Jetzt installiert es, danke!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ich scheiß drauf jetzt!

Keine Lust mehr!


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Yuhuu ich kann spielen, über hotspot shiel geladen und dann einfach spielen!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Yuhuu ich kann spielen, über hotspot shiel geladen und dann einfach spielen!!




Der Scheiß geht ja net!
Super kann mich anmelden aber bin im Offline Modus -.-


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Der Scheiß geht ja net!
> Super kann mich anmelden aber bin im Offline Modus -.-


 
War grad bei mir auch so
einfach öfters origins neu starten dann klappt es


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

na sagt doch mal wo bekomme ich nen openbetakey ?????? habe spiel via rapidshare geladen aber muss es jetzt aktivieren 
boar echt schlimm das EA so ein zamba drum macht und nüscht geht richtig 
bürokratie lässt grüßen 
wäre nett wenn mir einer mal hilft und nen link für nen aktivierungskey sendet
gruß
matt


----------



## Special_Flo (29. September 2011)

oder einfach mit GlobalVPN versuchen xD geht auch.

mfg Flo


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2011)

MattKirby schrieb:


> na sagt doch mal wo bekomme ich nen openbetakey ?????? habe spiel via rapidshare geladen aber muss es jetzt aktivieren
> boar echt schlimm das EA so ein zamba drum macht und nüscht geht richtig
> bürokratie lässt grüßen
> wäre nett wenn mir einer mal hilft und nen link für nen aktivierungskey sendet
> ...


 
Hier steht alles was du wissen musst, einfach mal suchen und lesen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Bei mir gibt es nicht mal was im Store!

Ich lass die ******* jetzt einfach sein und pfeif drauf! Wenn da sbei der Full Version auhc ist, werd ich mir nie wieder Battlefield kaufen


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

????? mensch ich brauche nen openkey ?????


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

wie kann man nur so ungeduldig sein


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so ungeduldig sein




Das hat nichts damit zu tun!
Ich raste hier halber aus wegen dieser *******! Boa kotzt mich EA wieder an aber echt!!!


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

MattKirby schrieb:


> ????? mensch ich brauche nen openkey ?????


 
OPEN beta...also kein key mann. Mach doch einfach das was da in den ganzen Post steht...


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

nur in DE zwischen 6 und 23 uhr key, wegen jugendschutz


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Und dann nimmt sich EA auch noch Zeit und gestalltet ihre Beta Seite um 
Die können mich jetzt Mal!


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

502 Bad Gateway..

Na klasse...


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

Hey 
wie beende ich Hotspotshield? weiß net wie der prozess heißt^^


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

man muss bei orgin das product aktivieren !!!!


----------



## lunar19 (29. September 2011)

> Yuhuu ich kann spielen, über hotspot shiel geladen und dann einfach spielen!! ​



Ich glaub ich auch! Ich lads noch über HotShield, aber komme auf den Beta-Bildschirm!


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

DISPLAYNAME FIELD MISSING FROM REGISTRY. AKTIVIEREN

Gib den Produkt-Code für DisplayName field missing from registry. ein, um dieses Spiel zu aktivieren und auf deinem Computer zu spielen.


das steht bei mir wenn ich das spiel starte und auf spiel aktievieren gehe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Währe ja mal schön wenn i-was im Store geben würde -.-


----------



## chriss2k3 (29. September 2011)

Kann mir wer sagen wie ich ins Origin reinkomme wenn HotSpotshield aktiv ist ?
Ich komm da net rein


----------



## scythe92 (29. September 2011)

MattKirby schrieb:


> DISPLAYNAME FIELD MISSING FROM REGISTRY. AKTIVIEREN
> 
> Gib  den Produkt-Code für DisplayName field missing from registry. ein, um  dieses Spiel zu aktivieren und auf deinem Computer zu spielen.
> 
> ...



5 Ausrufezeichen mehr und ich hätte dir geholfen, aber so, hmm nein...


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Ich habs geschafft. Danke Leute.


----------



## Blue_Gun (29. September 2011)

Ich finde es echt Schade, dass das EA so verbockt. Die wissen doch das es so eine Ansturm geben würde... Echt enttäuschend. Beta seit 14 Uhr draußen, jetzt ises 17 Uhr und es läfut 0,nix.


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

@scyth92   ja ja kann jeder sagen !!!


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

weil ich über Origin nichtmal in den Store komme, habe ich mir schnell und lästig Bittorent geholt und lade mit UNGLAUBLICHEN 30kb (bei einer 35k leitung!!!!!!!) Runter -.- SUPER DOLLE AKTION EA!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

So langsam fang ich an dieses Spiel zu hassen!!!


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Nach 5 Versuchen hat es geklappt mit dem HSS geklappt.


----------



## kühlprofi (29. September 2011)

betakeys.battlefield.de geht bei mir auf facebook?
Ist das normal?


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2011)

Wenn ich Origin normal starte kann ich nicht auf den Store es bleibt einfach grau ist das normal?

Ohne blöd wie kann man nur so hol sein und das über den Drecksladen Facebook ab zuwickeln das ist mal ultra fail.


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

danke für die nichthilfe... das forum hier kannste wohl knicken !!!!!


----------



## Burn_out (29. September 2011)

Wie kannst du ein Spiel hassen das du nichtmal gespielt hast?

Chillt halt mal, morgen ist auchnoch ein Tag und übermorgen.

@MattKirby: Einfach lesen. Die Infos sind da, der Rest liegt bei dir.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Wo kann ich denn die Beta downloaden? Auf Battlefield.de wird man nur auf die Facebook-Seite verlinkt. Alle Seiten, wo man den Client downloadne kann sind überlastet ode rich lade, sodass ich 90 Tage bräcuhte (steht im Firefox, wird auch nicht besser). Also wo downloaden ?!

Ich blicke nicht durch, was überlastet ist und wa sman machen kann. ich würde gerne dne Download starten wollen, weil das 3,5GB sind und ich nur max 360 kb/s habe


----------



## DiabloJulian (29. September 2011)

Ja.
Und regt euch nicht so auf, ich lad noch knappe 5 Stunden und danach wirds hoffentlich gehen. Ne schnelle Leitung allein bringt halt nichts


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@streetjumper16:* jeder de es versucht bekommt es, spätestens nach ein paar versuchen, hin, nur du nicht mhm  was heißt das bloß: *ERROR40*


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
Also nochmal etwas detailierter:

1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
2. Origin starten
3. unter "Free Games" bei BF3 Beta auf "Get it" (oder so ähnlich) klicken
4. Den Download abbrechen, den Ordner in eurem Origin Games Ordner löschen und mit dem Ordner, den ihr hier im Forum runterladen könnt ersetzen. (Umbenennen in "Battlefield 3 Beta")
5. Origin neustarten und bei der sich jetzt bei Games befindlichen BF3 Beta auf installieren klicken
6. Origin und HSS beenden
7. Origin neustarten und BF 3 Beta starten

Danke nochmal SB94!

Quelle: Farsot

Probiert es doch einfach Leute.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

MattKirby schrieb:


> danke für die nichthilfe... das forum hier kannste wohl knicken !!!!!




Dann les dir halt mal die Posts durch -.-

Diese ******* geht einfach net! Starte ich Origin mit dem Hotspot dann sagt der mir das Passwort ist falsch, oder wenn ich mal verbunden werde, bin ich im offline Modus!
Das werde ich garantiert nie vergessen was EA da vollbracht hat!!!


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

DER TORRENT FUNKTIONIERT EINWANDFREI!
bitte leute, holt euch Bittorent und gebt ruhe! Es ist NUR EINE VERDAMMTE BETA! 
Ich willse zwar auch zocken, doch in der ruhe liegt die kraft, richtig?


----------



## MattKirby (29. September 2011)

ja alles lesen lol 45 seiten du bist echt der burner !!!!!!!! es wäre ja nicht schwer wenn du das mal kopieren könntest !!!!! so würde ich mich nicht totlesen!!! vielen dank wenn du es machen würdest


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

mattkirby schrieb:


> danke für die nichthilfe... Das forum hier kannste wohl knicken !!!!!



alter les doch erstmal die posts bevor du was schreibst! Kommst hioer mit 6 beiträgen rein und denkst du wärst hier der king! Mach einfach das was sb geschrieben hat denn bei mir funktioniert es. Mannnn!


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

MattKirby schrieb:


> ja alles lesen lol 45 seiten du bist echt der burnerBurner oder Burger?  !!!!!!!! es wäre ja nicht schwer wenn du das mal kopieren könntest !!!!! so würde ich mich nicht totlesen!!! vielen dank wenn du es machen würdest



ernst, hol dir bittorent und lads dir dort runter, das funktioniert...


----------



## Pagz (29. September 2011)

Ist es normal, dass Origin so aussieht?
Wenn ja wo finde ich die BF3 Beta?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

MattKirby schrieb:


> ja alles lesen lol 45 seiten du bist echt der burner !!!!!!!! es wäre ja nicht schwer wenn du das mal kopieren könntest !!!!! so würde ich mich nicht totlesen!!! vielen dank wenn du es machen würdest




Mach es wie es eine Seite vorher beschrieben wird!
Lade es dir über einen Hoster in der Start Post runter!


@ Pagz

Ja bei mir auch


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

So nochmal für die ganz blöden!:
Der torrent funktioniert super! Ladet euch es mit bittorent runter! Origin/ea ist überlastet wie sau! Nervt nichtmehr rum!


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*ihr müsst origin öffters neu starten*


----------



## Alexthemafioso (29. September 2011)

also bei mir kommt immer falsches passwort , mit diesem doofen hotspot gedingsda  

ICh habe bisher folgendes gemacht ,   über rapidshare die beta gesaugt und den ordner in Battlefield 3 Beta umbenannt und in Origin Games gezogen,  aber mit dem normalen orgigin geht bei mir garnichts, auf der deutschen version geht der shop einfach mal garnicht , und mit diesem US hotspot gedingens kommt bei mir immer , passwort falsch


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

hi, ich lad grad das über utorrent mit dem hir verlinktem torrent file mit 30kb/s download und 80kb/s upload....geht das nicht schneller 
normalerweise habe ich 700kb/s download...einige hier schreiben von 250kb/s....mit meinen 30 bräuchte ich ja Tage.
bitte sagt mir, ob ich was falsch bzw. wie ichs besser machen kann. (btw. kenn mich mit torrent dateien nicht so aus...ist das erste mal, das ich so was nutze)

mfg

Altair7


----------



## Player007 (29. September 2011)

aber das Problem mit den Keys besteht weiterhin...


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Kurze Frage: Bei Bittorrent funktioniert der Download, ok. Mit dem Hotspottrick kirget man die Beta, aber sogar auch noch ohne nen key oder was? Weil dmait würd eman ja die serverdowns mit den betakeys umgehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> So nochmal für die ganz blöden!:
> Der torrent funktioniert super! Ladet euch es mit bittorent runter! Origin/ea ist überlastet wie sau! Nervt nichtmehr rum!




Keine Sau redet hier vom runterladen!
Wenn du es erst Mal hast dann wirst du hier auch nicht mehr so was schreiben mit heult net rum oder so!


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@-MIRROR-:* genau so


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Btw: Der Torrent-Download funktioneirt wirklich gut. Auch wnen die erste Mintue da steht: 5 kb/s ; Dauer 2years 

Dannw irds besser. Ich frage mich jetzt noch wie die Betakeys an den mann kommen ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ich warte einfach bis 23 Uhr! 
Geht es dann auch nicht dann werd ihc mir das Spiel nicht kaufen, den so was unterstützt man nicht!!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> *@-MIRROR-:* genau so


 
Man umgeht ernsthaft eine Betakeyanfrage ddadurch ? 

Ist definitiv ne Sicherheitlücke dann.

Bei der Anleitung fehlt aber, dass man den Betaclienten schon geladen haben muss oder?


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Hier der Beweis das es klappt ohne Key. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. September 2011)

Bei mir kommt immer "We're sorry but you do not meet the requirements to download this game"

Habe es bei RS mit 5,8MBs geladen und wollte jetzt mit HotSpotshield das Game
aktivieren aber wenn ich die Methode anwende kommt nur das


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Achja. Ich habe schlimmer Downratendowns mit Bittorrent. Da steht jetzt mit 15 kb/s 2 Wochen... Also ich kanns auch die nacht durchlaufen lassen, aber ... 

Mache mir echt sorgen um die Stabilität, wnen es im Schnitt mit 220 kb/s laden würde, könnte man das überleben, abe rich kann keine 2 Wochen einen Torrent laden. Also bitte...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis das es klappt ohne Key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das freut uns ja alle!

Nur funktioniert das nicht bei allen


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@Infin1ty:* ein post von mir ein paar pages früher hilft dir, zitieren werde ich das net


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@streetjumper16* starte einfach origin ein paar mal neu


----------



## Infin1ty (29. September 2011)

*Lad es verdammt noch mal bei Rapidshare da geht es  *

@SB94: Neustarten von origin hat nichts gebracht. Also was soll ich deiner Meinung nach tun


----------



## Dirksen (29. September 2011)

kann nur ich mich nicht mit meinem neu erstellten origins account einloggen, oder habt ihr das problem auch?


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis das es klappt ohne Key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jepp, ging ganz einfach, jetzt noch Treiber updaten und los gehts.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> *@streetjumper16* starte einfach origin ein paar mal neu




Habe ich schon ca. 20 Mal gemacht! Immer bin ich im offline Modus!

@ Infin1ty

Ich bin der Themenstarter! Ich habe die Beta schon geladen bevor ihc das Thema eröffnet habe! Es geht hier auch nicht darum wo man es laden soll oder so!!


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

eVoX schrieb:


> Jepp, ging ganz einfach, jetzt noch Treiber updaten und los gehts.


 
Ah.. Danke für den Hinweis.
Hätte ich glatt vergessen.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. September 2011)

Meinst du das hier ?



> also einfach installieren, origin neu starten; im store auf free games  gehen; bf3 beta auswählen; warten bis unter "Meine Spiele"; *download  abbrechen und löschen; das was man schon gestern downloaden konnte  umbennenen "Battlefield 3 Beta" und in den Ordner Origin games  verschieben; download (Installation) starten;* origin beenden; hotspot shield beenden; origin starten; zocken



Das versuche ich ja verdammt nochmal aber ich kann BF3 nicht laden das geht nicht


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@Infin1ty:* guck ein paar seiten früher

*@streetjumper16:* Das ist ein Forum, hier ist jeder für jeden da und nicht alle für dich


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Das Game ist klasse.


----------



## GTA 3 (29. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
> Also nochmal etwas detailierter:
> 
> 1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
> ...


Da ich es vorher hingekriegt habe kann ich es so bestätigen! Es klappt, aber ganz ehrlich vom grafischen her siehts es aus wie BC 2...


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Achja. Ich habe schlimmer Downratendowns mit Bittorrent. Da steht jetzt mit 15 kb/s 2 Wochen... Also ich kanns auch die nacht durchlaufen lassen, aber ...
> 
> Mache mir echt sorgen um die Stabilität, wnen es im Schnitt mit 220 kb/s laden würde, könnte man das überleben, abe rich kann keine 2 Wochen einen Torrent laden. Also bitte...


 
100%ig simples NAT Problem. Versuchs mal mit Port Forwarding.


----------



## Infin1ty (29. September 2011)

Du würdest Leuten helfen wenn du einfach mal konkret wirst. "Ein paar seiten früher" hilft nicht,
deine methode klappt bei mir nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> *@Infin1ty:* guck ein paar seiten früher
> 
> *@streetjumper16:* Das ist ein Forum, hier ist jeder für jeden da und nicht alle für dich




Komm mal wieder runter

Keiner sagt das alle für mich da sind okay Und erst Recht ich nicht!!!


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

*@Infin1ty:* hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## chriss2k3 (29. September 2011)

@ streetjumper - ich hab das gleiche prob wie du mit hotspotshield

Suche mal das Tool FreeHide IP------- danach gings  in den Store hats etwas gedauert, aber ging !

Viel Erfolg


----------



## SanjiWhite (29. September 2011)

Hat jemand das passwort für caspian border???


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

So das kommt jetzt zum 25. Mal! Oder wie oft soll ich den Scheiß noch Neu starten ?


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Da ich es vorher hingekriegt habe kann ich es so bestätigen! Es klappt, aber ganz ehrlich vom grafischen her siehts es aus wie BC 2...


 
Beta eben. 

Das wird schon noch.


----------



## Dirksen (29. September 2011)

kann nur ich mich nicht mit meinem neu erstellten origins account einloggen, oder habt ihr das problem auch?


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

also schade finde ich, dass ich die Grafik net runterstellen kann, bin von BC2 100+ fps gewöhnt


----------



## chriss2k3 (29. September 2011)

mein post drüber gelesen streetjumper ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

chriss2k3 schrieb:


> mein post drüber gelesen streetjumper ?




Ja habe ich aber das will i-wie auch nicht!


----------



## chriss2k3 (29. September 2011)

was will nicht ?


----------



## chriss2k3 (29. September 2011)

auf auf...erzähl...


----------



## Rabi (29. September 2011)

scythe92 schrieb:


> - Menschenverachtende AGB's die einer Spyware ähneln.
> 
> "Mit der Installation von BF3 unterschreibt ihr die neuen AGB's  von EA,  welche sie berechtigt 1x die Woche euren Rechner nach allen   installierten Programmen zu durchsuchen, Nutzungshäufigkeitsprofile  für  jedes Programm anzulegen und u.a. auch auf  Urheberrechtsverletzungen  zu "scannen". Ist man damit nicht  einverstanden, soll man BF3  ausrücklich nicht installieren. *Ob es bei  der Beta so ist, bezweifle  ich* - bei der Vollversion wird diese Option  allerdings Pflicht sein,  sprich, ein sauberer Rechner ist  Grundvorraussetzung, wenn man mit der  Originalversion spielt."


 
Wooow, ganz langsam. Ist es sicher, dass das bei der Beta noch nicht so ist? Wenn nein fliegt die Beta, die zum Glück ja noch nicht installiert ist, direkt wieder von meinem Rechner. Die Vollversion ist damit für mich praktisch gestorben.
So ne Sche*ße lass ich mir selbst bei Battlefield nicht gefallen. Erst wollen sie Personummern, jetzt freie Hand beim Ausspionieren meines PCs. Wer das freiwillig mit sich machen lässt, ist doch nicht mehr ganz sauber.


----------



## spionkaese (29. September 2011)

@Infinity:
Kannst mir mal sagen ob es funktioniert und was du gemacht hast?
Ein Freund von mir hat das selbe Problem, obwohl er (soweit ich weiß) das selbe gemacht hat wie ich, ich hab inzwischen schon wieder 50% neu geladen, hatte keine Probleme mit anchorfree.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

chriss2k3 schrieb:


> was will nicht ?




Mit dem Tool ladet er nicht mal mehr das Internet


----------



## chriss2k3 (29. September 2011)

dann geb mal ins google "us proxy programm" ein.

Da hab ich 2-3 ausprobiert, dann gings.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

chriss2k3 schrieb:


> dann geb mal ins google "us proxy programm" ein.
> 
> Da hab ich 2-3 ausprobiert, dann gings.





Ich will nicht 100 Programme installieren, ich will einfach nur 1 Runde spielen!
Ist das von EA soooo viel verlangt oder was -.-


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> 100%ig simples NAT Problem. Versuchs mal mit Port Forwarding.



Kannst du mir erklären wie und welche Ports ich dazu freischalten muss ?

Ich weiß, ich hab oft ein striktes NAT bei Shootern, abe rich weiß nicht, wie genau ich das ändern kann. Es läuft ja alles..



Rabi schrieb:


> Wooow, ganz langsam. Ist es sicher, dass das bei der Beta noch nicht so ist? Wenn nein fliegt die Beta, die zum Glück ja noch nicht installiert ist, direkt wieder von meinem Rechner. Die Vollversion ist damit für mich praktisch gestorben.
> So ne Sche*ße lass ich mir selbst bei Battlefield nicht gefallen. Erst wollen sie Personummern, jetzt freie Hand beim Ausspionieren meines PCs. Wer das freiwillig mit sich machen lässt, ist doch nicht mehr ganz sauber.



Hast du etwas zu verbergen? Wenn es Jemand will, spioniert jemand dein PC aus, da kannst du wenig machen. Also reg dich nciht so über EA auf, meine Güte. Ich machs trotzdem, weil ich zum Einen keine "kritischen" Programme drauf habe und ich das zum Anderen nicht so ernst nehme.


----------



## Achistyle (29. September 2011)

Ich biete euch einen schnellen Download von

Battlefield 3 Beta

By YouWoW.de


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Achistyle schrieb:


> Ich biete euch einen schnellen Download von
> 
> Battlefield 3 Beta
> 
> By YouWoW.de


 
Danke, läuft mit max. Speed. 

Viel besser als Bit Torrent und meinem "NAT PROBLEM" ^^


----------



## Hackman (29. September 2011)

Leute. Sind hier nur Doofe untwegs? 
Schritt 1: VPN starten (z.B. HotSpotShield), in Origin einloggen, Beta auswählen. Key bekommt ihr da automatisch
2. Wenn es runterlädt Origin beenden, VPN beenden.
3. Im Origin normal runterladen. Der Speed ist gut, 2 Kumpels laden gerade mit über 1Mb/s
4. Lest den Thread halt mal, ich hab auch alle 51 Seiten gescannt.


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Auch grad gemerkt das Hotspotshield den Speed so runterzieht ^^
Jetz läuft grad die Leitung heiß


----------



## Fexzz (29. September 2011)

Also ich habs auch mit Hotspot Shield gemacht. Bin erstmal angefangen damit, mit knapp 900kb/s. Danach ausgemacht, normal mit Origin weitergezogen -> 2,4MBit/s. 20 minuten to go!


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

5:00 noch 

*Gespannt binz*


----------



## shizzobi (29. September 2011)

Hackman schrieb:


> Leute. Sind hier nur Doofe untwegs?
> Schritt 1: VPN starten (z.B. HotSpotShield), in Origin einloggen, Beta auswählen. Key bekommt ihr da automatisch
> 2. Wenn es runterlädt Origin beenden, VPN beenden.
> 3. Im Origin normal runterladen. Der Speed ist gut, 2 Kumpels laden gerade mit über 1Mb/s
> 4. Lest den Thread halt mal, ich hab auch alle 51 Seiten gescannt.



ich versteh auch nich wo das Problem sein soll, verwende auch HSS und es funktioniert genau so einwandfrei.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Noch 3 Stunden und 24 min.


----------



## Rabi (29. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Hast du etwas zu verbergen? Wenn es Jemand will, spioniert jemand dein PC aus, da kannst du wenig machen. Also reg dich nciht so über EA auf, meine Güte. Ich machs trotzdem, weil ich zum Einen keine "kritischen" Programme drauf habe und ich das zum Anderen nicht so ernst nehme.


Natürlich hab ich nichts zu verbergen. Was ist das bitte für eine Frage? Warst du mal bei der Stasi oder wo hast du so ein Zeug aufgeschnappt?


----------



## _chris_ (29. September 2011)

Betakeys Server überlastet... Das fehlt noch zu meinem Glück 

Dann erstmal TF2 zocken und es dann nochmal versuchen!


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Leeeesen. Der Beitrag über dir hilft dir weiter...


----------



## loltheripper (29. September 2011)

ich hab den ganzen beta ordner brings aber ned zum laufen wenn ich bf3.exe ausführ geht origin auf will das ich nen key aktiviere was ich nicht kann da das fenster nur weiss ist und nix lädt. Das mit hotspotshield geht auch nich da das fenster mit dem store auch nur weiss ist oder überlastet... hat iwer ne lösung ohne das ichs neu laden muss hab ne echt lahme leitung 270kb/s ist max unter besten bedingungen


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich nichts zu verbergen. Was ist das bitte für eine Frage? Warst du mal bei der Stasi oder wo hast du so ein Zeug aufgeschnappt?


 
Geil wie du abgehst. ^^

Ich sag dir nur, dass auch ich das relativ leicht könnte, wenn du denn irgendwie interessant für mich wärst, etwas von dir haben zu wollen. Würd eich abe rnie machen, wozu. Ich stehe auch für Freiheit, Gerechtigkeit und Moral ein. 

Es ist nur so, wieso sich gegen soetwas wehren,w enn man auf dme PC nichts zu verbergen hat bzw. was nicht geschützt gelagert ist.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Ähem. ich habe mal gerade eben aus Spaß mein origin gestartet udn es läuft wie geschmiert schnell, weiß gar nicht wa sihr habt. ich muss leide rnoch dne Beta Clienten knappe 3 Stunden jetzt laden...


----------



## Legacyy (29. September 2011)

@*Aufpassen
 Das hat super funktioniert  
*


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

1. Beta-Ordner in C./Programme (x86)/Origin Games/ einfügen und in Battlefield 3 Beta umbenennen
2. Hotspotshield anmachen und Origin neustarten
3. Gucken was ist. Ich musste noch ~300Mb neu laden, dann gings. eventuell musst du auch garnix laden und nur installieren
4. hotspotshield ausmachen wenn du ggf. den Download gestartet oder das Spiel installiert hast
5. Zocken.


----------



## wari (29. September 2011)

der mist funktioniert bei mir nicht!

wenn ich hot spot benutze haengen saemtliche seiten rum, wenn ich auf "GET IT" klicke zum downloaden bleibt alles weiß oder laedt, es passiert nicht! meine güte, so langsam machts mich aggressiv!


----------



## Flitzpiepe (29. September 2011)

Das blöde ist nur wenn man wie ich kein Wlan hat, dann geht das mit Hotspot Shield nicht. Hat mich damals bei Black Ops uncut schon angekotzt


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

Noch mal....bei mir läd die bittorrent-Datei mit ca 10kb/s down- und 80kb upload. würde also noch ca. 2 Tage dauern 
Ich nutze diesmal das erste mal eine solche downloadvariante.....lade mit utorrent.

mach ich was falsch ?

bei vielen läds ja mit 250kb/s


mfg

Altair7


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Interessant, in meinem PC ist auch keine WLN-Karte, allerdings funzt es trotzdem... Ich bin übrigens drin 

@über mir: Lads über Origin, hatte da grad ~580 kb/s, mein Fullspeed. Schneller als Torrent ist es allemal, wenn du dabei Hotspotshield ausmachst.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2011)

Na geht doch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt nur noch den aktuellen VGA Treiber von NV runterladen 



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
> Also nochmal etwas detailierter:
> 
> 1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
> ...


----------



## loltheripper (29. September 2011)

ööhm des geht über lan wie über wlan mit allem...
ist der aktuelle treiber ccc 11.10?


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> 1. Beta-Ordner in C./Programme (x86)/Origin Games/ einfügen und in Battlefield 3 Beta umbenennen
> 2. Hotspotshield anmachen und Origin neustarten
> 3. Gucken was ist. Ich musste noch ~300Mb neu laden, dann gings. eventuell musst du auch garnix laden und nur installieren
> 4. hotspotshield ausmachen wenn du ggf. den Download gestartet oder das Spiel installiert hast
> 5. Zocken.


 
das geht aber nur wenn du nen key hast 

bei mir kommt nämlich immernoch die keyabfrage.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> Noch mal....bei mir läd die bittorrent-Datei mit ca 10kb/s down- und 80kb upload. würde also noch ca. 2 Tage dauern
> Ich nutze diesmal das erste mal eine solche downloadvariante.....lade mit utorrent.
> 
> mach ich was falsch ?
> ...


 
Download Database - youwow.de

Hie rklickst du unten auf Extl. Link 

Ich lad ejetzt auch nciht mehr mti bittorrent, sondenr pübe rdiese Seite, läuf tbei mir jetzt auch besser.


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Nein, mit Hotspotshield denkt EA du wärst Ami. Die brauchen keinen Key, weils denen Sche*ßegal ist, ob das Kinder zocken


----------



## Dolomedes (29. September 2011)

Hast du ADSL ? Vielleicht hast du zuviel Upload eingestellt ?
Kannst ja später seeden ist eh sinniger.

Ich hab die Hotspotshield dings methode da Angeschmissen,
Nach 1,5 stunden Einwandfreit Funktioniert.

Origins starten bis der Shop da ist 
hotspotshield anwerfen.
auf Spiel klicken 2 min warten
GEt the Demo klicken 
noch ne Minute warten
Dl klicken in der liste
Status Downloading 

origins zumachen, hotspot dings zumachen !
Origins neu straten mit fullspeed downloaden. 



REchtschreibung,...egal.


----------



## Achistyle (29. September 2011)

Kein ding gerne 

gleich kommt der Zweite Root Link noch dazu


----------



## Vaykir (29. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Nein, mit Hotspotshield denkt EA du wärst Ami. Die brauchen keinen Key, weils denen Sche*ßegal ist, ob das Kinder zocken


 
achso. hmm dann warte ich bis montag. so geil bin ich dann auch ent drauf.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

So Leute bin grade über einen US_Proxy im Forum

Es ladet endlich

Und das mit 1,3mb/s 


Edit: Geht mit Free Hide IP übrigens viel besser als mit Hotsprit oder wie das Teil heißt


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

wuhu -.-


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Man über so einen Proxy läuft das Internet 10 Mal langsamer 

Noch 30 minuten warten bis es fertig geladen ist!
Wie mach ich dann eigentlich weiter ? Muss ich dann immer mit nem Proxy spielen oder wie ?


----------



## Flitzpiepe (29. September 2011)

Ich kann mich nichtmal in Origin einloggen mit HPS. Wie soll EA da denken ich wäre AMI?


----------



## Rabi (29. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Geil wie du abgehst. ^^
> 
> Ich sag dir nur, dass auch ich das relativ leicht könnte, wenn du denn irgendwie interessant für mich wärst, etwas von dir haben zu wollen. Würd eich abe rnie machen, wozu. Ich stehe auch für Freiheit, Gerechtigkeit und Moral ein.
> 
> Es ist nur so, wieso sich gegen soetwas wehren,w enn man auf dme PC nichts zu verbergen hat bzw. was nicht geschützt gelagert ist.


 
Stimmt - bloß nicht die Haustür abschließen, es könnte ja sowieso jemand einbrechen. Am besten gleich noch den Schlüssel davor liegen lassen. Klasse Einstellung. 

Wieso auch nicht den eigenen Brief-, Email- und SMS-Verkehr öffentlich ausstellen, wenn man nicht zu verbergen hat? Wieso keine Kameras im eigenen Haus anbringen lassen, wenn man doch eine weiße Weste hat? Wieso nicht zusagen 24h am Tag auf Schritt und Tritt überwacht zu werden, wenn man doch ein guter Bürger ist? 
Wenn ihr eure Grundrechte für ein Spiel zum Fenster rauswerfen wollt - bitte. Verlangt nur bitte nicht, dass irgendein normaler Mensch das nachvollziehen kann. 

Bloß doof, dass es die DDR und nicht mehr gibt - wäre ein Paradis für euch gewesen.


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

Ich habs ans Laufen gekriegt und versuche zu spielen - aber es ist reines Lagfestival -.-' Zum Vergleich BC2 angemacht - kein Problem, an meiner Verbidnung liegts also nicht... Was mich extrem wundert - hab alles auf Ultra gestellt und bekomm knapp 80 fps (Auflösung 1280 *1024) und damit sogar mehr als bei BC2? O.o


----------



## wari (29. September 2011)

MEGA, wenn ich es mit dem scheiss entpackten BF von rapidshare starten will kommt: "spiel nicht richtig installiert"

darf ichs wieder neu ziehen, SEHR geil bei 190 kbs!!!


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

nein, du muss das über origin installieren und über battlelog starten


----------



## _chris_ (29. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Leeeesen. Der Beitrag über dir hilft dir weiter...


 
Ich verstehe nicht ganz was ich da machen muss. Außerdem hab ich jetzt sowieso keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## wari (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> nein, du muss das über origin installieren und über battlelog starten


 
dh ich hab die 3,4 gig um sonst gezogen?


kann sich niemand mal dazu aeußern, ihr habt doch auch gestern alle fleißig den muell ueber rapidshare gezogen? geht das bei irgendjemandem?!


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

Also nochmal für die dummen , und ja das meiste habe ich gelesen. Man bekommt nur auf "betakeys.battlefield.de" einen Key , nur mit Personummer bis 23 Uhr. Diesen Key muss man dann bei Origin eingeben und kann spielen ?


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

nein *sing* hast du nicht ein paar pages vorher gibt es anleitungen


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

Das meiste


----------



## nilothepilo (29. September 2011)

Hä der scheiss Link leitet mich auf ne Facebook Shizzle Rotze .....

und wo bitte gibts den Key ??????????????


----------



## eVoX (29. September 2011)

wari schrieb:


> dh ich hab die 3,4 gig um sonst gezogen?
> 
> 
> kann sich niemand mal dazu aeußern, ihr habt doch auch gestern alle fleißig den muell ueber rapidshare gezogen? geht das bei irgendjemandem?!


 Guckt dir einfach mal den Startpost an, da steht was wohin muss, die Beta kannst du nur spielen, wenn du es über einen Proxy machst, dann kanns nach dem sofort losgehen, oder du wartest bist 23 Uhr, vorher soll es nur über Perso gehen, momentan ist aber alles überlastet.


----------



## nilothepilo (29. September 2011)

geil jetzt geh gar nichts mehr kein server kein origin ...

Solche Pappnasen


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Und los gehts


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

Hey Streetjumper kannste einfach mal bitte die Anleitung mit Hotspotshield in den Startpost reintun, weil die meisten es wohl net hinkriegen die früheren Posts zu lesen?


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und los gehts



Funktionierts bei dir denn? Ich kann mich nicht mal nach vorne bewegen ohne 2 Sek später wieder hinter irgendnem Baum zu stehen -.-'


----------



## SB94 (29. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
> Also nochmal etwas detailierter:
> 
> 1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
> ...


 

bitte


----------



## Deon (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> bitte


 
Danke


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

hätte mal ne Frage...
wie bring ich die .rar Datei in Origin rein ? (die .rar Datei läd noch)
sry, wenn das schon einmal jemand gefragt hat....aber dieser Threat explodiert förmlich 

mfg

Altair7


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne Frage...
> wie bring ich die .rar Datei in Origin rein ? (die .rar Datei läd noch)
> sry, wenn das schon einmal jemand gefragt hat....aber dieser Threat explodiert förmlich
> 
> ...


 7zip oder Winrar


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

nich öffnen....das öffnen wusste ich

aber ich schätze mal, das die .rar Datei sich nicht selbstständig in Origin reinteleportieren wird....oder geht es womöglich ohne origin ???


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Du brauchst Origin und musst den BF3 Ordner entsprechendend benennen danach und bei Origin reintun. Wie in der Anleitung, die auf Seite 50 oder sos chon öfters auch vorher und nachher gepostet wurde. guck halt mal 50-54 durch, da findest du es 100%ig.

Slebst bei der von mir verlinkten Seite läft es jetzt nur noch mit 80 kb/s -.-

Na toll, cih will, dass es 23 Uhr fertig ist!!!!!

 Am Anfang stand da stabile 3 STunde noch.!!!!!!


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. September 2011)

Ich habe versucht die rar in C:/Programme/Origin Games zu entpacken und dann die bf3 exe zu starten.
Resultiert in dem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Braucht man auch für die Open Beta einen Key ?


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

ich lade grad mit vollen 715 kb/s 


und danke-MIRROR_


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> ich lade grad mit vollen 715 kb/s
> 
> 
> und danke-MIRROR_


 


Bitte bitte. Ich bin unglücklich mit meiner Downloadrate ... WARUM ist das nur so ? 

Ich kann eig. mit 364 kb/s..

* -MIRROR- ^^

Ps: Ingame bin ich seit BFBC2 schon unter 21_Mirrors zu finden.


----------



## PC GAMER (29. September 2011)

SB94 schrieb:


> bitte


 
DAnke DANKE DANKE 
ES funktioniert


----------



## Legacyy (29. September 2011)

Hier noch ma die Anleitung zum installieren Ohne Key:


Aufpassen schrieb:


> Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
> Also nochmal etwas detailierter:
> 
> 1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
> ...


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Einfache rist die Lösung per Free Hide IP kostenlos bei CHIP.de zu laden. Die Amis werdne nämlich gar nicht nach Alter gefragt und brauchen keinen Key.


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. September 2011)

Mit der Anleitung geht es.
Aber:

Beim Versuch das Spiel zu starten landet man auf:
Battlelog / Sign in to the Open Beta

Von dort soll man starten, was mit Opera aber nicht geht.
Ich hab zwar Firefox auch hier, aber was soll so ein Mist ? Spiele startet man doch nicht aus dem Browser ?
Ich empfinde das als lächerlich.


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2011)

Wo stell ich ich Auflösung höher?

EDIT: Habs


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

Wenn ich mit Hotspotshild reingehe bin ich bein Origin immer Offline , klappt ja wieder super. Scheiß EA ...


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

AN ALLE: nicht VERGESSEN!: Grafiktreiber UPDATEN!!!


----------



## m-o-m-o (29. September 2011)

Mal so eine Frage: Sollte man diese Diskussionen nicht im BF3 Sammelthread weiterführen?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. September 2011)

Maaaaeene fresse os das kompliziert...

gestern gesaugt install tutorials sin bullshidd... hab ordner in C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts geschmissen dann origin getartet bf installiert...

bf wollt ich starten dann geht browser auf (wtf)... onlinelauncher saugen un installen... dann auf play klicken...

WTF

Fehlermeldung is nur spielbar mit aktuellsten treiber 2xxxxxxxxx  erstma 170mb saugen... mal sehen was als nächstes kommt...


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. September 2011)

Du beschreibst in etwas, was mir auch passiert ist.
Aktuelle Treiber habe ich ja Verständnis für, aber der Browser als Startplattform ? Das ist einfach schlecht.


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Läuft ja epic, kann keinem Server beitreten... die ganze Zeit nur Joining...


----------



## Azimuth (29. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Läuft ja epic, kann keinem Server beitreten... die ganze Zeit nur Joining...


 
Warte mal ab wenn dus geschafft hast einem zu joinen - sowas haste nicht mehr gesehen seit ISDN


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Ja tollig - war ja auch nicht mit zu rechnen das sich da so ~20 Mio. Leute drauf stürzen *sigh*


----------



## spionkaese (29. September 2011)

Komisch, bei mir liefs (im Gegensatz zu BC2)
perfekt.
Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist:Wo ist die ver***** Commorose?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. September 2011)

MAAAAAyNE fresse Treiber gesaugt installiert...

Auf play gedrückt.... funzt nur mit aktuellstem treiber 285.xx (WTF)

Ok das nächste mal sagt mir jemand das da nen Beta treiber is der seperat auf der nvidia Seite zu finden is... mal wieder am saugen-.-


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir liefs (im Gegensatz zu BC2)
> perfekt.
> Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist:Wo ist die ver***** Commorose?



Wurde schon zu Anfang gesagt das die nicht drin ist.

Mal abwarten, vielleicht wird sie ja noch nach gepatcht, was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## spionkaese (29. September 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wurde schon zu Anfang gesagt das die nicht drin ist.
> 
> Mal abwarten, vielleicht wird sie ja noch nach gepatcht, was ich aber nicht glaube.


Sorry, hab ich nicht mitbekommen.
Wäre aber interessant zu wissen WARUM sie nicht drin ist.


----------



## lexxer01 (29. September 2011)

Trotz BETA Treiber für meine GTX260 (grad installiert und neugestartet, bekomm ich beim joinen die Fehlermeldung "BF3.EXE funktioniert nicht mehr", hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Verdammter Server 

Ich will spielen


----------



## assko (29. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Hotspotshild reingehe bin ich bein Origin immer Offline , klappt ja wieder super. Scheiß EA ...


 
Was kann man da gegen machen hab das selbe Problem...


----------



## Cola_Colin (29. September 2011)

Yeah laggt selbst auf minimalen Details mit ner Radeon HD 4850 praktisch unspielbar, so macht das keinen Spaß...


----------



## Gast1111 (29. September 2011)

Yeah ich kann nicht in Battlelog, dafür gabs jetzt BF3 und nen 15% Rabbat Code gratis


----------



## Rizzard (29. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich nicht mitbekommen.
> Wäre aber interessant zu wissen WARUM sie nicht drin ist.



Das weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Wow was ein geiles Game

Die Grafik ist so derbe geil! 1920x1080 und Ultra mit allem was dazu gehört ist es flüssig wie es sein soll 
In Eyefinity kann man es vergessen  Grade mal Low ist da drinne! Da spiel ich es lieber in FullHD!


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Die Server sind einfach nur laggy..
Aber ansonsten ganz geiles Game.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. September 2011)

Schön das ich nochnichtmal nen Key habe ..


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Schön das ich nochnichtmal nen Key habe ..



In 2 Stunden kannste es auch so über Origin laden


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

Also erstes Fazit: 
Nur am Laggen, Buggy bis zum gehtnichtmehr (bin sogar einmal im Boden versunken -.-)
Nur OPFER³ da die mindestens lvl 20 haben und voll gasgeben -.- ->NULL spielspaß
Dann gibt es hier und da einen Wallhacker der, trotzdem ich vor einer wand stehe, (hatte ihr den rücken zugedreht), durch die wand kommt und mich killt...
Noch dazu muss man sich über den Browser ein Spiel raussuchen, uuur umständlich... vorallem extrem nervig wenn man mal schnell wechseln will... 
Freue mich auf die ersten Updates (gibts Updates bei ner Beta?) bzw die FinalVersion von BF3... gottseidank müssen dann ALLE von 0 anfangen...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ich finde es laggt, aber in maasen! ich konnte flüssig spielen und fast keine Laggs!
Ich habs mir über nen proxy geladen mit Free Hide IP 

Ohne Key und ohne Perso


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich finde es laggt, aber in maasen! ich konnte flüssig spielen und fast keine Laggs!
> Ich habs mir über nen proxy geladen mit Free Hide IP
> 
> Ohne Key und ohne Perso


 
Ich ebenfalls, HSS sei Dank. 

Vorhin bist fast ausgetickt weils nicht geklappt hat Bruder.. ;D


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls, HSS sei Dank.
> 
> Vorhin bist fast ausgetickt weils nicht geklappt hat Bruder.. ;D



same here


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Ja man zum Glück ging es noch!

Da macht es übrigens mit 1 Monitor mehr Fun als mit 3!!!


Edit: Ist von euch i-einer PCGHGS im Spiel ?


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

hey leute!
Wisst ihr zufällig wie man auch mal Conquest (Caspian Border) spielen kann? brauch da ein PW und alle server sind voll -.-


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> hey leute!
> Wisst ihr zufällig wie man auch mal Conquest (Caspian Border) spielen kann? brauch da ein PW und alle server sind voll -.-




Sind auch nur ein Par Server! Da rein zu kommen braucht man viel viel Glück


----------



## Rurdo (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Sind auch nur ein Par Server! Da rein zu kommen braucht man viel viel Glück


 und ein Passwort -.-


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> und ein Passwort -.-




Jepp!

Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die eine Map auf die Nerven geht


----------



## Deadhunter (29. September 2011)

könnt ihr mir bitte kurz helfen. 

habe das game gamespro oder so  gedownloadet und nun in den Origin Games ordner entpackt... wenn ich es aber starten will kommt ...aktivieren .... Konto abmelden oder kaufen....

was muss ich den nun machen?

vielen dank!

mfg


----------



## Aufpassen (29. September 2011)

Im Fenstermodus läuft das Game viel ruckel/lagg- freier..  

Bei gleichen FPS!


----------



## riotmilch (29. September 2011)

Paar Runden gedreht....
Grafik hab ich Custom gemacht. Metro erster Bereich um die 70FPS, U-Bahn zwischen 70 und 100 und der dritte Bereich nur ~50 FPS.
Schwankt wirklich sehr stark.
Hatte ne gute DK Ratio, hat mich selber gewundert. In BC2 war ich immer Kanonenfutter.
Lags hatte ich nicht wirklich, nur beim letzten Match hatte ich auf Metro das Problem, das ich bei der einen MCOM immer geruckelt habe, als ob ich im Boden versinke. Sehr mysteriös ^^
Hoffe das die FPS so bleiben, ist ja noch spielbar und ich hoffe das mehr FPS nicht den wahnsinn Vorteil bringen
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist und mich genervt hat.... Ich gehe hinter einem (massiven) Felsen in Deckung und werde trotzdem abgeknallt >.<
Dazu konnte ich die Steuerung nicht wirklich anpassen. Ich habe Sprinten eigentlich immer auf der Daumentaste an der Maus, aber hier konnte ich Sprinten gar nicht anders belegen
Bekomme echt fast Krämpfe, wie ich hier spielen muss >.<
Das man Einstellungen nur "InFight" vornehmen kann ist auch nen schlechter Witz.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (29. September 2011)

So, ich habe irgendwie auch langsam keinen Bock mehr. Egal was ich mache, es kommt immer "You were disconnected from the login server." . Versuche jetzt mal bei der PS3 Beta mein Glück :duck und weg:


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir bitte kurz helfen.
> 
> habe das game gamespro oder so  gedownloadet und nun in den Origin Games ordner entpackt... wenn ich es aber starten will kommt ...aktivieren .... Konto abmelden oder kaufen....
> 
> ...




Warte bis 23 Uhr!!!


----------



## Deadhunter (29. September 2011)

ahhh... ok... dann kurz andownloaden und mit meinem fertig gedownloadeten ersetzen?

vielen dank!!

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> ahhh... ok... dann kurz andownloaden und mit meinem fertig gedownloadeten ersetzen?
> 
> vielen dank!!
> 
> mfg



Ämm nein! Warten bis kein Key mehr verlangt wird und das ist ab 23 Uhr! Dann normal laden und installieren wie jedes andere Game auch!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

habe jetzt 2,7GB von 3,4GB. Dann schnell IP ändern und los gehts!


----------



## Deadhunter (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ämm nein! Warten bis kein Key mehr verlangt wird und das ist ab 23 Uhr! Dann normal laden und installieren wie jedes andere Game auch!!



wieso kann man es dann überall downloaden.. muss doch auch anders gehen oder? das wäre ja mal voll gayyy omg 

mfg


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> wieso kann man es dann überall downloaden.. muss doch auch anders gehen oder? das wäre ja mal voll gayyy omg
> 
> mfg



HÄH wie ?

Warte bis 23 Uhr und lade es über Origin normal runter und spiele!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> wieso kann man es dann überall downloaden.. muss doch auch anders gehen oder? das wäre ja mal voll gayyy omg
> 
> mfg




Das liegt am Jungendschutz in Deutschland, daher kannste es auch erst nach 23 Uhr ohne Key laden


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Deadhunter schrieb:


> wieso kann man es dann überall downloaden.. muss doch auch anders gehen oder? das wäre ja mal voll gayyy omg
> 
> mfg


 
lade es dir doch woanders und änder dann deine ip mit free hide ip auf amerika und starte dann die beta bei origin ohne key


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> lade es dir doch woanders und änder dann deine ip mit free hide ip auf amerika und starte dann die beta bei origin ohne key




So hab ihc es auch gemacht 
Danach kann man das Tool wieder deinstallieren und Spaß am spielen haben!

Ach ja Battlelog ist gar nicht so schlimm wie ich gedacht habe!


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (29. September 2011)

genau ist eig ganz gut gemacht.  Auch anonsten macht dsa Spiel ist Spaß und grafik rockt natürlich extrem. 

Anleitung hat auch super funktioniert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Das ich das auf Ultra spielen kann hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Memphys (29. September 2011)

Ist ja auch nicht ultra, wird irwas so um Mittel rum sein... Du kannst die Grafik der Beta auch nicht verändern.


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das ich das auf Ultra spielen kann hätt ich nicht gedacht


 
Ernsthaft jetzt?
Wenn eigentlich 2 GTX 580er empfohlen waren - jetzt noch mit den optimierten Treibern -> kein Problem!
Gehen die Ultra-Einstellungen jetzt? Es hieß ja, die Optionen würden kaum etwas bewirken.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht ultra, wird irwas so um Mittel rum sein... Du kannst die Grafik der Beta auch nicht verändern.




Man kann wechseln zwischen Low, medium, high, ultra auto und custom! 
Nimmt man custom kann man auch AA auf high stellen was bei automatischem ultra nur auf mittel steht 


@ joraku

2x GTX 580 waren übertrieben wie ich es mir auch gedacht habe


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. September 2011)

mal so ne kleine frage zwischendurch. Was ist der unterschied zwischen der PEGI und der USK-Version von BF3? Bei amazon kann man nämlich beide kaufen, die PEGI ist 5€ billiger.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Man kann wechseln zwischen Low, medium, high, ultra auto und custom!
> Nimmt man custom kann man auch AA auf high stellen was bei automatischem ultra nur auf mittel steht



Wenn du da was änderst, siehst du da auch einen unterschied? Eigentlich dürftest du kaum was merken


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wenn du da was änderst, siehst du da auch einen unterschied? Eigentlich dürftest du kaum was merken




Doch man merkt einen Unterschied!
Texturen etc. werden alle schöner!


----------



## xqzmeplz (29. September 2011)

Jungs wenn ich den Beta Client runtergeladen habe. Woher bekomme ich den Key?


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Video wo zwischen den Grafiken verglichen wird 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-Agej_m5xw


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

xqzmeplz schrieb:


> Jungs wenn ich den Beta Client runtergeladen habe. Woher bekomme ich den Key?


 
Warte bis 23Uhr dann gehts auch ohne

@Street

Wollte nur fragen weil einige wie Gamestar schreiben das es kein hoch oder sehr hoch geben würde. bzw es nicht viel ändert


----------



## Colonia (29. September 2011)

So bei mir klappts nun auch . Allerdings habe ich bei einer Auflösung von 1680*1050 Pixeln und Qualität auf LOW nur 12 Bilder im Durchschnitt...Aber bei einer 8600GT kein Wunder. Bald kommt ne neue


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

Bei mir klappt es nicht mit der von euch beschriebenen Methode. 
Egal, warte ich halt noch die eine Stunde.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt es nicht mit der von euch beschriebenen Methode.
> Egal, warte ich halt noch die eine Stunde.



Auf das dann Origin wieder down ist dann könnte es noch einmal voll werden


----------



## xqzmeplz (29. September 2011)

"Origin wurde nicht installiert bla bla" ... ? Ich kapier das einfach nicht. Hab den Open Beta Client runtergeladen woher bekomme ich Origin?


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Kann mir Jemand nochmal erklären, wie ich es mache, den .rar Download in Origin zu integrieren ?

also extrahieren und dann? Ich finde bei Origin kein ordner, wo man ein Spieleordner hinzufügen könnte.

BTW: Ich habe Origin mit Crysis 2 installiert gehabt, macht das  Umstände? nein oder? Ich suche halt Origin immer über Crysis 2, weil da  Origin integriert ist sozusagen


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

du musst dir selbst einen Ordner anlegen, wie ich das jetzt soweit sehe....nutze origon auch das erste mal 

such ma bei Einstellungen und wähl einen Ordner, wo alle Spiele hingespeichert werden, aus

btw. das mit der IP-Adresse verstecken, damit man kein PW braucht is nicht möglich bzw. ändert nichts....zumindest bei mir


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass ich keinen ordne rmit unterordner habe außer bei languge, wo dann auch kaum was drin ist ...


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

Starte doch mal einen anderen Gratisdownload, z.b. diese Sims-Demo. Dann schaust du wo der Ordner dazu untergebracht wird. Normalerweise kann man das aber auch in den Optionen einstellen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (29. September 2011)

Hab eich probiert. Es funktioniert nicht. Auch nciht beim neu installierten. Es wird kein Ordner erstellt, ich habe überall geguckt.


----------



## ZET (29. September 2011)

Hey Leute hab das Problem das ich Crossfire nicht mehr aktivieren kann mit dem 10.10 Treiber.
Hat einer vielleicht das gleiche Problem?
Mit dem 10.8 stürzt BF3 immer ab...


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

warum braucht man eigentlich einen code ?
Wenn es doch frei ist ??

[richtig übel, wie man merkt, das gegen 23:00 alle auf den selben Button drücken ]  alles geht so laaaaangsam....bei euch auch ?


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

Ja, bei mir auch - weiße Seite, sonst nichts. 
Egal. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> warum braucht man eigentlich einen code ?
> Wenn es doch frei ist ??
> 
> [richtig übel, wie man merkt, das gegen 23:00 alle auf den selben Button drücken ] alles geht so laaaaangsam....bei euch auch ?


 
Bei mir gings jetzt gleich und der lädt auch schon und das mit fast 600kb/s


----------



## DarkMo (29. September 2011)

also ich hab 23:01 auf herunterladen gedrückt, und er zieht jetz mit full speed bei mir. juckt ihn scheinbar nich, das das schon da is ^^ aber ich werd nen teufel tun un da jetz rumexperimentieren 
-> 755 bei mir

btw: ihr habt ne scheibe ^^ über 30 seiten seit ich auf arbeit musst >< nach 15 seiten mit immer dem selben inhalt hab ichs gelassen *g*


----------



## joraku (29. September 2011)

Ich habs erfolgreich geschafft. Es wird installiert.


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

wie macht man das jetzt mit ordner überschreiben ???
des interessiert das Programm nämlich einen Dreck, ob die notwendigen Dateien schon drinne sind 

auch bei mir 600kb/s +

da ich es allerdings schon geladen habe möchte ich es jetzt nicht nochmal laden


----------



## xqzmeplz (29. September 2011)

klappt das jetzt wenn man den client extern runtergeladen hat und ihn in den origin ordner kopiert? oder brauch man da dann noch irgendwas


----------



## Altair7 (29. September 2011)

bei mir klapts nicht...
ich lad jetzt ma 2% und hoff, das das 6-23 Uhr "verbot" damit umgangen ist.
mach dann morgen weiter.
Wäre also super, wenn uns einer einen Tipp geben könnte


----------



## Jan565 (29. September 2011)

ich zocke schon seit ein paar stunden und es ist einfach genial!


----------



## Hackman (29. September 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Yeah ich kann nicht in Battlelog, dafür gabs jetzt BF3 und nen 15% Rabbat Code gratis


Wie denn das? Support vollgejammert und die schnken dir das SPiel?


----------



## xqzmeplz (29. September 2011)

... also braucht man jetzt keinen key mehr. Einfach in Origin Ordner kopieren.?!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. September 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> ich zocke schon seit ein paar stunden und es ist einfach genial!



me2


----------



## gecan (29. September 2011)

*hab gehört das der acc gebannt wird wegen den Hot Spot Shield betrug von origin 

stimmt das ?* *

Edit:* *

naja egal ist ja nur ne kack beta acc* 

*streetjumper16:

habe das selbe problem wie du mit den origin login hattest 

hab den Hot Spot Shield installiert und aktiviert und origin will sich nicht einlogen da falsche id oder pw ist 

muss ich da jetzt ein neuen acc erstellen oder was damit ich mich einlogen kann ?


*


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

gecan schrieb:


> hab gehört das der acc gebannt wird wegen den Hot Spot Shield betrug von origin
> 
> stimmt das ?




Wiso sollten die da bannen ? Dafür gibt es keinen Grund!!!


----------



## gecan (30. September 2011)

ok egal ist ja nur ne kack beta acc für vorrübergehend und ob ich dann bf3 final kaufe steht dann auch im sternen.

aber dafür muss ich mir mal die beta reinziehen 

nur ich habe das selbe problem wie du mit den origin offline login hattest 

hab den Hot Spot Shield installiert und aktiviert und origin will sich nicht einlogen da falsche id oder pw ist 

muss ich da jetzt ein neuen acc erstellen oder was damit origin login geht ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

gecan schrieb:


> ok egal ist ja nur ne kack beta acc für vorrübergehend und ob ich dann bf3 final kaufe steht dann auch im sternen.
> 
> aber dafür muss ich mir mal die beta reinziehen
> 
> ...




Mach es über Free Hide IP! Geht schneller, einfacher und es funktioniert auch richtig!
Damit habe ihc es hinbekommen!


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. September 2011)

so da es auf facebook ne klappte mit der vertifizierung, lad ich die beta halt erst jetzt. Mal sehen wie lange es geht mit meiner kackleitung 
Aber das game kommt genau richtig, jetzt kann ich mein neues sys gleich mal auslasten ^^


----------



## gecan (30. September 2011)

jo ich danke dir *streetjumper16 ! 

wer mich adden will über origin: gecani 
*


----------



## NCphalon (30. September 2011)

Bin grad am überlegen was schneller is, Download per Torrent oder warten bis die Vollversion draußen is^^


----------



## Per4mance (30. September 2011)

bei mir hats mit der torrent file auf anhieb geklappt. konnte sofort ohne key oder altersverifikation zocken 

dafür war der tip mit der sims demo fürn hintern zum games ordner erstellen. hab jetzt die sims teaser im my games menü und bekomms nimmer raus ...


läuft zwar nicht 100% direkt eher leicht schwammig (steuerung) aber finde bis jetzt gehts mit nem 965BE und ner 5850 auf ultra (wie hoch das auch wirklich sein mag). ohne den speziellen cata treiber, ich zock grad noch mit 10.8

btw finde den demo lvl etwas unatürlich hell. kann granate werfen nicht auf maus legen bzw ich kann garnix auf maus legen und spotten geht irgendwie net. ich bekomm keine rückmeldung.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (30. September 2011)

Hallo,
Mein spiel warte heute morgen fertig, dann habe ich aus spaß mal auf starten geklickt und dann stand da an error occured you cant lo gin with your account. was soll das denn heißen? Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Sache mit Facebook? muss man auf dem Acc 18 sein, damit man einen key bekommt? Bzw was muss man machen um sein Spiel zu aktivieren? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Fatalii (30. September 2011)

Ich habe es nicht über Facebook gemacht, sondern wie auf einigen Seiten vorher beschrieben.
Es hat wunderbar geklappt, alles lief flüsig und mein 1090T @ Stock war im Schnitt 60-70%
ausgelastet. An den Detaileinstellungen lässt sich einiges verändern, aber wie schon beschrieben,
hat es keine nennenswerte Auswirkung auf die Darstellung.
Grafisch ist die Beta sicherlich noch nicht die Spitze des Eisberges, aber selbst so sieht BF3 besser
aus alle COD.Teile.
Ich freu mich auf das fertige Spiel und werde heute Abend ausgibig spielen.

MfG


----------



## HarlekinGer (30. September 2011)

Kleine Info für alle die es über Rapidshare o.ä. geladen haben: Der Ordner muss Battlefield Beta heißen, nicht Battlefield Open Beta wie im Paket,
dann erkennr Origin es. Verzeiht mir falls es schon gesagt wurde, aber ich surfe jetzt nicht 60 Seiten durch.
Viel Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## riotmilch (30. September 2011)

Bin grad ausm Spiel geflogen und kann mich nun nicht mehr ins Battlelog einloggen. Steht irgendwas mit Password Problemen 
Noch jemand das Problem?
Bin mal gespannt wie sich die anderen Maps spielen, also Metro macht mir echt Spaß
Habe eig immer positive KD Ratio und auch so läufts immer gut. Trotz verhältnismäßig wenig FPS.


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2011)

HarlekinGer schrieb:


> Kleine Info für alle die es über Rapidshare o.ä. geladen haben: Der Ordner muss Battlefield Beta heißen, nicht Battlefield Open Beta wie im Paket,
> dann erkennr Origin es. Verzeiht mir falls es schon gesagt wurde, aber ich surfe jetzt nicht 60 Seiten durch.
> Viel Spaß beim Zocken.


 Battlefield 3-Beta - so stehts bei mir drin. kein wunder, das ers die nacht nochma neu gezogen hatte ^^ aber hey, anderthalb stunden mit vollspeed un feddich wars. in der zeit konnt ich noch forum lesen 

btw: hängt sich euer browser beim serverliste aktualisieren auch immer halb auf für ne knappe minute? ^^


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2011)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Steht irgendwas mit Password Problemen
> Noch jemand das Problem?


 
Ich glaube im battlelog gibts momentan ein Problem, wenn das PW Sonderzeichen enthält. Ob es daran liegt?


----------



## riotmilch (30. September 2011)

Sonderzeichen sind drin, ja.
Na ich werds mal ändern >.<


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

Langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln. Hab jetzt schon meinen 3 Key verheizt und kp wie ich das Game zum Laufen bekomme.
Ich hab mir das Game über RS besorgt und hab es in den Origin Ordner eingefügt. Kann mir mal einer den genauen Ordnerpfad posten? Kann sein, dass ich den Ordner falsch benannt habe oder so?
Auf jeden Fall wird mir nach der Aktivierung von BF3 in Origin unter "meine Spiele" nichts angezeigt.


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2011)

mach origin auf, geh auf die einstellungen (also dieses zahnrad->einstellungen) und da gleich im allgemein-tab der erste pfad, da gehörts rein. der ordner muss Battlefield-3 Beta heissen.


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

Muss das so aussehen? C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield-3 Beta ???? das hab ich gemacht, aber er erkennt es trotzdem nicht!


----------



## PakiXT (30. September 2011)

Ich habs heute morgen um 4 zum laufen bekommen. Ich musste es nochmal von Origin aus laden und den Key habe ich dann um 2 uhr ohne verzögerung gekriegt. Habs gespielt und mir hat es sehr gefallen. Läuft auch sehr flüssig. Full HD Alles High 5870 HD 2600K 4Gb


----------



## riotmilch (30. September 2011)

Ich glaube ohne das -
Probiers mal!


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

nope, kann mir einer mal kurz seinen pfad posten wie es bei euch aussieht?!


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2011)

Snakebite schrieb:


> nope, kann mir einer mal kurz seinen pfad posten wie es bei euch aussieht?!


 C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3 Beta





PS:


Aufpassen schrieb:


> Funktioniert tatsächlich!! Ohne Key. Vielen Dank SB94!
> Also nochmal etwas detailierter:
> 
> 1. Hot Spot Shield installieren und starten
> ...


----------



## McClaine (30. September 2011)

ich spiels seit gestern abend ohne key, ka was bei euch los ist. Habs per Origin geladen, in dem Online Browser Battlelogzeug bestätigt und das wars... ansonsten gings mit der Beschreibung oben vor 23°° bereits 
Das Game macht fun aber leider wie in BC2 - Abstürze, Grafikprobleme usw. Hoffe die bekommen das noch hin bis Release.
In Game könnte ich auch wieder lachen, da laufen schon so viele lvl 22+ rum, echte No-Lifer halt


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

(*store offline oder fehlermeldung?* *3.5* *ausprobieren*!) ist damit die Origin-Version gemeint? ich habe die  				 8.2.5.


----------



## kühlprofi (30. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> ich spiels seit gestern abend ohne key, ka was bei euch los ist. Habs per Origin geladen, in dem Online Browser Battlelogzeug bestätigt und das wars... ansonsten gings mit der Beschreibung oben vor 23°° bereits
> Das Game macht fun aber leider wie in BC2 - Abstürze, Grafikprobleme usw. Hoffe die bekommen das noch hin bis Release.
> In Game könnte ich auch wieder lachen, da laufen schon so viele lvl 22+ rum, echte No-Lifer halt


 Scheiss auf den Rank, der sagt mehr über die Spielzeit als über den Skill aus


----------



## PCGHGS (30. September 2011)

Snakebite schrieb:


> (*store offline oder fehlermeldung?* *3.5* *ausprobieren*!) ist damit *die Origin-Version* gemeint? ich habe die                   8.2.5.


 Ja

store offline: man sieht keine Bilder/Texte (Beitrag 454) oder es kommt der Hinweis "Es konnte keine Verbindung zu Store hergestelt werden*" oder "Du bist offline" (Beitrag 488)


fehlermeldung: nach der Anmeldung stand beim mir auf der Storeseite oben *bad* *error* *0.5**




*aus meine lückenbehaftete Erinnerung von gerstern^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Scheiss auf den Rank, der sagt mehr über die Spielzeit als über den Skill aus





Und die wo jetzt schon so hoch sind, können ihren Rang später sowiso wieder neu erspielen


----------



## PakiXT (30. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Und die wo jetzt schon so hoch sind, können ihren Rang später sowiso wieder neu erspielen



apropo rang...weiß jemand welcher der höchste ist ?? so nebenbei halt gefragt


----------



## toxic27 (30. September 2011)

Lädt mit 5,2 mbit gerade runter ... über origin. Hotspot is auch installed,eben abwarten ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> apropo rang...weiß jemand welcher der höchste ist ?? so nebenbei halt gefragt





Ich glaube es ist 50 bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher!!


----------



## toxic27 (30. September 2011)

So ist installed aber startet nicht mit der Fehlermeldung das es auf meinem Account nicht geht ... FU origin  Hotspot an oder aus ist dem Spiel egal...


----------



## eVoX (30. September 2011)

Rang 50 wurde schon erreicht, es sind auf jeden Fall mehr, sonst wäre es viel zu kurz.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

toxic27 schrieb:


> So ist installed aber startet nicht mit der Fehlermeldung das es auf meinem Account nicht geht ... FU origin  Hotspot an oder aus ist dem Spiel egal...




Man braucht so ein Tool nur bis man auf Download geklickt hat, dann kann man es auch schon wieder deinstallieren 

@ eVoX

Es genug solche Freaks die nur am PC sitzen und Tage und Nächte durch spielen!


----------



## toxic27 (30. September 2011)

Im Anhang der Fehler .... Und nu ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

toxic27 schrieb:


> Im Anhang der Fehler .... Und nu ?




Keine Ahnung was das heißen mag!!!


----------



## toxic27 (30. September 2011)

Hab den Key mal kopiert und unter Produkt aktivieren eingegeben und es kommt: Key already used ! Ok,dann fliegts wieder runter ,ganz einfach


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

toxic27 schrieb:


> Hab den Key mal kopiert und unter Produkt aktivieren eingegeben und es kommt: Key already used ! Ok,dann fliegts wieder runter ,ganz einfach





LAde es dir doch ab 23 Uhr!! Dann musst du keinen Code eingeben!


----------



## toxic27 (30. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> LAde es dir doch ab 23 Uhr!! Dann musst du keinen Code eingeben!



Muß ich so auch nicht,werde ja nicht nach gefragt. Habs halt eben mal so getestet ... Jetzt kommt die Meldung so alla Server overload  "unable to connect to EA servers to activate BF3 Open Beta on this computer using your account ! pls try again later"


----------



## kühlprofi (30. September 2011)

Hab nun bf3 beta heruntergeladen und muss keinen key benutzen (schweiz).
Aber ich kann keinen einzigen Server joinen. Steht immmer "joining Server" aber passieren tut nichts  so ein Dreck!


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2011)

hatt ich gestern auch. einfach fenster schließen, bestätigen und nochmal versuchen. das wiederholen bis es geht. bei mir gings nachm 3. mal problemlos.


----------



## Spinal (30. September 2011)

toxic27 schrieb:


> Im Anhang der Fehler .... Und nu ?


 
Genau wie schon geschrieben, bei mir hat es beim zweiten mal funktioniert.

bye
Spinal


----------



## joraku (30. September 2011)

Gestern abend nach 23:00 Uhr ging das Game bei mir ohne Probleme.
Heute joine ich einem Server, es läd und dann wenn sich das Battlefield-Game Fenster öffnet und ich darauf klicke (oder ein paar Sekunden warte) schließt es sich wieder und die Anwendung ist beendet. Battlelog und Origin gehen jedoch einwandfrei. 
Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem?


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. September 2011)

Nochmal wegen den Problemfragen:

Ladet euch wirklich extra Origin neu herunter und installiert es neu. Dabei solltet ihr dabei darauf achten, dass ihr es auf der Festplatte/SSD instlliert, wo das Betriebssystem installiert ist. Dort habt ihr dann Origin und Origin games (2 Ordner). Ihr fügt euren Beta Clienten bei origin games ein, mit entsprechendem Titel: ,,Battlefield 3 Open Beta".

Damit ihr keinen key braucht, benutzt ihr den Trick von Free Hide IP. Das ist kostenlos, geht schnell und sicher. 

Alles andere macht ihr wie in den Anleitungen damit. Ganz einfach, ich habe es auch hinbekommen. Ihr müsst halt die Reihenfolge verstehen 

Funktioniert auch einwandfrei immernoch bei mir.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen den Problemfragen:
> 
> Ladet euch wirklich extra Origin neu herunter und installiert es neu. Dabei solltet ihr dabei darauf achten, dass ihr es auf der Festplatte/SSD instlliert, wo das Betriebssystem installiert ist. Dort habt ihr dann Origin und Origin games (2 Ordner). Ihr fügt euren Beta Clienten bei origin games ein, mit entsprechendem Titel: ,,Battlefield 3 Open Beta".
> 
> ...





Spielst du über den Proxy oder wie ?


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. September 2011)

Seit gerade eben (Zuletzt gespielt um 12:00) , jetzt 15:45, steht bei der BF3 seite, wenn ich einen Server joinen will: ,,Your game session has expired, please log out and then log in again""

Ist das nur bei mir so?

ich habe auch nochmal mit ganz neuem Login und so probiert, funktioniert aber nicht. Ist das ein schon bekanntes join-Problem?



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Spielst du über den Proxy oder wie ?


 
Wie? Also ich habe danach wiede rmeine normale IP angenommen, alles ganz normal. Wieso?


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Seit gerade eben (Zuletzt gespielt um 12:00) , jetzt 15:45, steht bei der BF3 seite, wenn ich einen Server joinen will: ,,Your game session has expired, please log out and then log in again""
> 
> Ist das nur bei mir so?
> 
> ich habe auch nochmal mit ganz neuem Login und so probiert, funktioniert aber nicht. Ist das ein schon bekanntes join-Problem?




also ich habe vorhin die ganze Zeit gespielt und hatte auch keine Probleme!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2011)

Ist das bei euhc auch so das ALLE Server voll sind? nicht ein Server hat noch ein Platz frei, es gibt zwar 31/32 server, aber da kommt die gleiche Meldung wie weiter oben hier im Thread und danach ist er ebenfalls voll.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ist das bei euhc auch so das ALLE Server voll sind? nicht ein Server hat noch ein Platz frei, es gibt zwar 31/32 server, aber da kommt die gleiche Meldung wie weiter oben hier im Thread und danach ist er ebenfalls voll.



Musst halt öfters testen! Sind halt die meisten Server voll!


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

also ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch tun soll. hab mir jetzt noch eine andere BF3 version geladen, origin de- und neuinstalliert und auf meiner systemplatte das verzeichnis gemacht. Ich hab auch schon zum 3. mal BF3 aktiviert (3 Keys), aber ich kann bf3 ums verrecken nicht installieren. 
Es is alles so wie ihr es beschrieben habt. C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3 Beta wenn ich auf die exe von BF3 in diesem Ordner anklicke wird mein Origin geöffnet und dann kommt das Fenster wo ich bf3 aktivieren muss, aber das habe ich ja schon gemacht.

Kann mich auf Battlelog anmelden und auf meinem Profil rumsurfen wie ich will nur wenn ich es spielen will bringt er mir die Meldung das das Spiel noch nicht installiert ist. Wenn ich das mit dem Hotspod-Dingens versuche, und auf BF3 Download gehe, dann komm ich immer zurück auf dieses Fenster und es passiert nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kapier einfach nicht was da schief läuft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2011)

Du musst es ausm Origin runterladen, nicht dort manuell einfügen. Dann brauchst du auch kein Key.


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

das geht ja eben nicht, wenn ich es runterladen möchte komm ich immer nach einem kurzen ladefenster auf das bild von oben...


----------



## Star_KillA (30. September 2011)

Es funktioniert nur wenn ihr Battlefield 3-beta schreibt !


----------



## LsX (30. September 2011)

Der Ordner muss Battlefield 3-Beta heißen  und wenns dann noch immer nicht funktioniert doppelklick auf die bf3.exe 

Edit: Verdammt zu langsam


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

hab ihn abgeändert und Origin neu gestartet: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3-Beta das Spiel wird trotzdem nicht angezeigt.
Wenn ich auf die .exe klicke kommt diese Meldung: http://www.abload.de/img/originxjx1.png und BF3 hab ich ja schon aktiviert...


----------



## LsX (30. September 2011)

Dann musst du Spiel aktivieren auswählen und deinen Beta-Key eingeben.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. September 2011)

Saug mal Die beta mit Origin , 1%. Mach dann Origin aus. Lösche den Inhalt des Ordners den er runtergeladen hat und Pack den rein den du irgendwo anders runtergeladen hat. Start Origin und guck ob du auf installieren drücken kannst


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Saug mal Die beta mit Origin , 1%. Mach dann Origin aus. Lösche den Inhalt des Ordners den er runtergeladen hat und Pack den rein den du irgendwo anders runtergeladen hat. Start Origin und guck ob du auf installieren drücken kannst




Oder einfach aus dem Ordner installieren


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

problem is, dass er nicht anfängt irgendwas runterzuladen bzw. ich seh nirgends das er etwas runterlädt. ich komm immer nur auf dieses dumme fenster. Ich kann auch zum beispiel unter Gratis Spiele auch das Simszeugs nicht runterladen. ich komme dann immer wie schon beschrieben auf das dumme fenster. @ LsX Das mit dem Key hab ich schon 2 mal so gemacht...


----------



## LsX (30. September 2011)

Also du hast den Key bereits aktiviert? Falls ja, dann geh mal oben auf das Zahnrad und dann Einstellungen. Schau da dann mal wo der Ordner für Heruntergeladene Spiele ist und dort kopierst du den Ordner "Battlefield 3-Beta" rein. Dann gehst du wieder auf das Zahnrad und klickst auf "Meine Spiele aktualisieren". Funktionierts dann immer noch nicht, nochmal doppelklick auf die "bf3.exe". Wenns dann immer noch nicht installiert weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

LsX schrieb:


> Also du hast den Key bereits aktiviert? Falls ja, dann geh mal oben auf das Zahnrad und dann Einstellungen. Schau da dann mal wo der Ordner für Heruntergeladene Spiele ist und dort kopierst du den Ordner "Battlefield 3-Beta" rein. Dann gehst du wieder auf das Zahnrad und klickst auf "Meine Spiele aktualisieren". Funktionierts dann immer noch nicht, nochmal doppelklick auf die "bf3.exe". Wenns dann immer noch nicht installiert weiß ich es auch nicht.




Dann einfach normal über Origin runter laden!


----------



## LsX (30. September 2011)

Ja dann hoffe ich für ihn, dass er eine gute Inet Leitung hat.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

LsX schrieb:


> Ja dann hoffe ich für ihn, dass er eine gute Inet Leitung hat.




Habe auch nur eine 16.000er Leitung und habe es mit 1,3mb/s geladen!!!


----------



## LsX (30. September 2011)

Über eine 16.000er Leitung wäre ich froh...hab nur eine 3.000er.


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

LsX schrieb:


> Über eine 16.000er Leitung wäre ich froh...hab nur eine 3.000er.




Oh okay dann ist das was anderes!


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

die leitung is kein problem, nur es will einfach nicht funktionieren... Selbst wenn ich über nen proxy gehe und es runterladen will komm ich wieder nur in mein Spiele verzeichnis wo nichts drin ist, bzw. nichts runterlädt oder anzeigt.

btw ich hab nen neuen key. was soll ich machen?


----------



## scythe92 (30. September 2011)

Snakebite schrieb:


> die leitung is kein problem, nur es will einfach nicht funktionieren... Selbst wenn ich über nen proxy gehe und es runterladen will komm ich wieder nur in mein Spiele verzeichnis wo nichts drin ist, bzw. nichts runterlädt oder anzeigt.


 Klick mal in Origin auf den Button (unter "MEINE SPIELE") auf "Zeigen: Alle Spiele", da wird in der Kategorie "Download läuft" der Status des Downloads angezeigt.


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

kann nur auf alle spiele gehen, den rest kann ich nicht anklicken


----------



## fireball (30. September 2011)

Brauch noch einer ne Info wie er genau mit dem Rapidshare Download verfahren soll?

Ich habe trotz der vielen Infos ca. ne Stunde gebraucht um das zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Snakebite (30. September 2011)

kp erzähl mal was du gemacht hast, damit es bei dir funktioniert hat?!


----------



## fireball (30. September 2011)

Die RAR im Origin Games bzw. dem Ordner entpacken der in den Settings vom Client angegeben ist.
Dann muss der Ausgepackte Ordner Battlefield 3 Open Beta in Battlefield 3-Beta umbenannt werden.
Erst jetzt den Client starten.
Wenn das Spiel dann schon angezeigt wird, dann sollte es installierbar sein.
Wenn nicht, dann die BF3 Exe starten und den anweisungen Folgen z.B. Betakey eingeben usw.....

Wenn das alles erfolgt ist oder der fehler kam das die Anwendung wohl nicht richtig installiert ist, noch mal den Client beenden und neu starten.
Jetzt sollte das Spiel angezeigt werden und im Feld sollte installieren stehen.

Allerdings wurde ich schon wieder enttäuscht....
Ich hab wohl nicht genug gelesen.
Ich muss zwingend einen Nvidia Beta Treiber installieren um spielen zu können und der Onlinebrowser ist auch nicht das gelbe vom ei.

Ich bin echt gefrustet von der Beta....
Wennn das fertige spiel auch son murx wird, dann lasse ich BF3 echt links liegen.


----------



## Dolomedes (30. September 2011)

Warum das Spiel läuft doch gut bis auf ne einsttelbare steuerung (WASD)?
Jetzt mal ganz Objektiv, das läuft doch nicht ******** ?
Ich find es sieht top aus.


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. September 2011)

Zur Info: Die tastenbelegung ist auf englische Layouts konfiguriert. Wer sich hinlegen will (prone), kann nicht wie bei optionen beschrieben Z drücken, sondern muss bei uns Y drücken. 


Ich hatte gerade eine epische Runde und habe 16000 Punkte abgeräumt, hab es aus Schock mit Fraps aufgenommen die Belohnung xD

Wird man den Spielstand im finalen Spiel übernehmen können?


----------



## riotmilch (30. September 2011)

Ich hoffe doch nicht, sonst ist man ja noch schneller fertig


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

Ich bin grad voll depressiv.
Vorhin war ich richtig gut, und jetzt richtig schlecht.
Und als ich dann grade wieder drin war hat sich der client aufgehangen


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Zur Info: Die tastenbelegung ist auf englische Layouts konfiguriert. Wer sich hinlegen will (prone), kann nicht wie bei optionen beschrieben Z drücken, sondern muss bei uns Y drücken.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte gerade eine epische Runde und habe 16000 Punkte abgeräumt, hab es aus Schock mit Fraps aufgenommen die Belohnung xD
> ...




Nein wird man nicht! Es wird ALLES auf 0 gesetzt!


----------



## McClaine (30. September 2011)

crasht das game bei euch auch so oft?
minderstens einmal in 1h ...


----------



## Memphys (30. September 2011)

Ich hab heute noch nicht ein Spiel zuende gekriegt, soviel dann zu Crashes


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> crasht das game bei euch auch so oft?
> minderstens einmal in 1h ...


Jop! Bin grad 5x hintereinander disconnected worden...voll der Sackstand!


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Vor 1 Stunde ca. 3 Stunden gespielt ohne einen Crash


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vor 1 Stunde ca. 3 Stunden gespielt ohne einen Crash


 Hääähhh?
Spaß beiseite. Bei mir hats am Nachmittag auch mal ne Weile gut funktioniert. Dann nach einer Pause nur Disconnects mitten im Spiel.


----------



## riotmilch (30. September 2011)

Bin heute nur ein Mal aus nem Match geflogen, als die Server runter gefahren wurden 
Ich such mir auch immer EU Server, vllt fliegt man von anderen Servern schneller mit nem hohen Ping?


----------



## Memphys (30. September 2011)

Ne, spiele immer auf DE-Servern mitm Ping von ~50-60. Daran liegts nich.


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

Ich meistens NL oder UK, 
Die laufen subjektiv besser.


----------



## Per4mance (30. September 2011)

hatte bis jetzt auch noch keinen crash und ich spiel schon immer nen paar std am stück. bis jetzt aber nur auf DE servern mit 50-60 ping.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (30. September 2011)

Mein absoluter Lieblingsbug: Beim Deployen, geht manchmal der halbtransparente blaue Menühintergrund nicht weg und habe den dann auch Ingame


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Mein absoluter Lieblingsbug: Beim Deployen, geht manchmal der halbtransparente blaue Menühintergrund nicht weg und habe den dann auch Ingame



Jup, der ist geil.
Man muss aber nur esc drücken und wieder ingame gehen, dann ists weg


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Das Game hat noch echt viele Bugs! I-wie habe ich da doch Zweifel das DICE das noch rechtzeitig hin bekommt!!


----------



## witcher2 (30. September 2011)

Leider ist der Server derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuche es in 10 Minuten erneut. Unfortunately, our Server is currently not available. Please try again in 10 minutes.

will mir grad nen beta key holen, musste bis 23 uhr warten weil der perso nicht angenommen hat und jetzt.... danke ea


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

witcher2 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Server derzeit nicht erreichbar. Bitte versuche es in 10 Minuten erneut. Unfortunately, our Server is currently not available. Please try again in 10 minutes.
> 
> will mir grad nen beta key holen, musste bis 23 uhr warten weil der perso nicht angenommen hat und jetzt.... danke ea




Ab 23 Uhr brauchst du doch keinen Key mehr


----------



## witcher2 (30. September 2011)

hmhm? also bei mir verlangt er einen key?

kann mir aber keinen holen. jetzt geht zwar die seite aber es kommt 
*Es darf nur einen Eintrag pro Person geben.*


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

witcher2 schrieb:


> hmhm? also bei mir verlangt er einen key?
> 
> kann mir aber keinen holen. jetzt geht zwar die seite aber es kommt
> *Es darf nur einen Eintrag pro Person geben.*




betakeys.battlefield.de


Kopieren und einfügen!

Also bei mir funktioniert es! Perso wird auch nicht verlangt! Das war heute mittag vor 23 Uhr der Fall!


----------



## Porry (30. September 2011)

Tja bei mir hats jetzt doch länger gedauert, denn ich hab mir gestern für die 37 Parts über Rapidshare (wie im Startpost schon geposted) entschieden, was auch recht zügig ging, aber jetzt wo ich endlich nen Beta Key hab, kommt bei mir auch den Fehler beim Spielstart.
Jetzt lade ich es einfach über Origin runter. 

Nja, mal schaun was draus wird, so langsam ist der Download aber nicht.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (30. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Jup, der ist geil.
> Man muss aber nur esc drücken und wieder ingame gehen, dann ists weg


 Auf die Idee mit ESC bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Battle mich dann immer wie ein Besoffener durchs geblurrte Bild, bis sich einer erbarmt und mich von meinem Leiden erlöst, hatte aber immerhin schon einige Kills in dem "Modus" gemacht. Aber danke für den Tip

Btw, wie ist den eigtl. der aktuelle Stand mit der *ComRose*, in der Beta finde ich die noch nicht


----------



## Regza (30. September 2011)

Ich habs mir auch über rapidshare heruntergeladen , doch origin will einen key von mir wenn ich bf3 starten will... Kennt den einer?


----------



## spionkaese (30. September 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Idee mit ESC bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Battle mich dann immer wie ein Besoffener durchs geblurrte Bild, bis sich einer erbarmt und mich von meinem Leiden erlöst, hatte aber immerhin schon einige Kills in dem "Modus" gemacht. Aber danke für den Tip
> 
> Btw, wie ist den eigtl. der aktuelle Stand mit der ComRose, in der Beta finde ich die noch nicht



Glaub nicht dass die noch kommt


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Ich habs mir auch über rapidshare heruntergeladen , doch origin will einen key von mir wenn ich bf3 starten will... Kennt den einer?




Start Post lesen dann wirst du fündig


----------



## Regza (30. September 2011)

Ich wollte mich auf der betakeys seite anmelden , doch da steht "es darf nur einen eintrag pro person geben" , obwohl ich mich das 1. mal dort anmelde??


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich auf der betakeys seite anmelden , doch da steht "es darf nur einen eintrag pro person geben" , obwohl ich mich das 1. mal dort anmelde??




Wende dich da am besten an den EA Support, oder lade es über einen Proxy mit Free Hide IP!
So haben es viele gemacht wie auch ich!


----------



## Regza (1. Oktober 2011)

Mit hidemyass.com funktioniert es aber trotzdem nicht


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Mit hidemyass.com funktioniert es aber trotzdem nicht




Du sollst dich auch über die USA einklinken und das geht eben mit Free Hide IP Tool am besten und schnellsten!


----------



## Regza (1. Oktober 2011)

Immernoch das gleiche


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Immernoch das gleiche




Über die Ami IP kannst du es direkt downloaden von Origin ohne Key etc.
Downloaden, installieren und spielen das wars dann!


----------



## Regza (1. Oktober 2011)

Und wie genau funktioniert das? Muss ich immer die ami ip aktiviert haben wenn origin an ist , auch vor dem download? Brauch ich auch ein neues Konto? Denn 2% habe ich schon bei origin , jedoch ohne ami ip ...


----------



## Per4mance (1. Oktober 2011)

hab grad gemerkt das wenn man gerezzt wird es öfters vorkommt das man nichts mehr machen kann. weder ballern noch laufen. da hilft nur noch suicide


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Oktober 2011)

Au ja! Grad gute 2,5 h durchchgespielt, ohne Probleme oder Lags. Ganz ohne Schnickschnack als Assault Grunt. Ausdauer macht sich bezahlt, endlich ACOG für beide Seiten freigespielt, was soll ich da mit einer Klasse, die mir gerade die Map vermiest. Die Sniper auf der Map werden nur vom Raketenwerfer-Indoor-Trick getoppt. Bin nichtmehr durch die Map gefallen beim hinlegen, fällt mir gerade auf; hab´ auch keinen mehr dabei gesehen, wie er vor mir verschwindet. Haben die das gefixt...?


----------



## Altair7 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hi, kann mir noch mal jemand helfen ?

ich habe BF3 extern gezogen und versuche nun seit Ewigkeiten, dass es meinen download erkennt
Meine vorgensweise:

-über Origin BF3 laden in den Ordner, den ich Origin vorgegeben habe.
-Download pausieren
-den extern gezogenen (also vollsändigen) Downloadordner genau so benennen, wie der, der von Origin erstellt wurde.
-den "origin" Ordner  löschen 
-und durch den vollständigen, namentlich gleichen Ordner (exter gezogen) ersetzten
-download von Origin fortsetzten (war ja auf Pause bei...2.33%)

dummerweise macht der Download dann bei 2.34.....2.36% weiter

was mach ich falsch ???


mfg

Altair7


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Oktober 2011)

NEIN IHR BRAUCHT DIE AMERIKANISCHE IP DANACH NICHT MEHR! 

Warum hast du es immernoch nicht geschafft? Du kannst es zum Einen mit HotSpotShield über Origin laden, das ist auch gut. Wenn du einen externen Download nutzt, musst du ihn ja schon vollständig haben. Dann startest du mit amerikanischer IP Origin und drückst auf Get it now bei BF3. Den Download brichst du kurz danach ab, beendest Origin, fügst deinen esxternen Download in den BF3-SPielordner ein und dann müsste er es zu Ende aktivieren.

Ich glaueb du musst es nur zum aktivieren anhaben, also nur beim 2. mal mit ami IP. hab da sschon wiede rvergessen. ^^

Hab da sper externem Download und Free Hide IP gemacht und dementsprechend dann die Anleitung verfolgt bzw. abgeändert. ​


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Oktober 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, kann mir noch mal jemand helfen ?
> 
> ich habe BF3 extern gezogen und versuche nun seit Ewigkeiten, dass es meinen download erkennt
> Meine vorgensweise:
> ...



Also , Lösch den Inhalt des download Ordners wo Origin die beta reinkloppen wollte . Dann Pack den Inhalt deines gesaugten da rein. Origin ist die ganze Zeit aus ! Mach origin an und anstatt downloaden steht da installieren


----------



## SB94 (1. Oktober 2011)

origin kannst du auch an lassen, dann musst du aber nicht den Ordner an sich löschen, sondern über Origin den Download *abbrechen* (nicht pausieren), dazu gehst du aufs Spiel und klickst auf das "X", welches erscheint. Dann kannst du die gedownloadeten Dateien verschieben und kannst das Spiel installieren.


----------



## Altair7 (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke an euch 

Warum ich es bis jetzt nich nicht geschafft habe ??
Nun, vielleicht weil ich es nicht 24h versuche ??


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Oktober 2011)

Altair7 schrieb:


> Danke an euch
> 
> Warum ich es bis jetzt nich nicht geschafft habe ??
> Nun, vielleicht weil ich es nicht 24h versuche ??


 
Bitte 

Ich habe es auch nicht 24h probiert. ich dachte, du hätest es auch schon geschafft. Ich habe es beim 1. Versuch geschafft.


----------



## SB94 (1. Oktober 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Hackman (1. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, der Thread ist mir jetzt zu lang geworden um alles zu lesen aber:_* Hat denn eigentlich irgendjemand hier über die Facebook Seite seine Ausweisdaten angegeben?*_ Und stimmt es, das man dann auch nur nach Ausweiseingabe zocken konnte/kann tagsüber.?
Ich hab von vornherein VPN gemacht, denn ich geb nicht auf irgendner dubiosen Seite meine Ausweisnumer ein, aber es würd mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab alles über FreeHideIP gemacht!
Geht einfacher und schneller!


Edit: BETA Key´s bekommt man jetzt auch bei 4Players!!!!
http://store.4players.de/2.0/4players.php/produktinfo/16588/Battlefield_3_Beta-Key_PC_.html


----------



## -MIRROR- (1. Oktober 2011)

Hackman schrieb:


> Sagt mal, der Thread ist mir jetzt zu lang geworden um alles zu lesen aber:_* Hat denn eigentlich irgendjemand hier über die Facebook Seite seine Ausweisdaten angegeben?*_ Und stimmt es, das man dann auch nur nach Ausweiseingabe zocken konnte/kann tagsüber.?
> Ich hab von vornherein VPN gemacht, denn ich geb nicht auf irgendner dubiosen Seite meine Ausweisnumer ein, aber es würd mich brennend interessieren.


 
Hat zumindest keiner gepostet. ich nicht, nur sehr wneige hier haben es mit de roffiziellen Altersprüfung gemacht.


----------



## Arroxlight (1. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand eine genaue Anleitung schreiben bitte wie man einen Beta key bekommt ich bin anscheinend zu doof.

bin auf betakeys.battlefield.de gegangen, hab es sogar mit meinem ausweis versucht und wenn ich dann meine daten+plattform eingebe um den key zu bekommen, kommt immer "Es darf nur einen Eintrag pro Person geben." ich raffs nicht.

need BF3, helft mir bitte ;o

gruß


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es gegen die Forenregeln ist, aber mir war die IP Geschichte zu blöd und ich hab mir ne Ausweisnummer generieren lassen


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir kam die ganze Geschicht mit dem Ausweis gar nicht, dass Spiel hat sich einfach selbst aktiviert und das war noch vor 23 Uhr.


----------



## aliriza (1. Oktober 2011)

freu mich schon drauf  habs gerade angefordert  

mal sehen wie mein rechner mit dem game klar kommt


----------



## Raeven (1. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich hab alles über FreeHideIP gemacht!
> Geht einfacher und schneller!
> 
> 
> ...



Habs gerade gemacht und nen Key angefordert.  Bin noch am saugen vom empfohlenen Link : Download Database - youwow.de
ca. 43 min gesamt Dauer, Rate 1,7 Mb/s
Danke für die Tips.


----------



## aliriza (1. Oktober 2011)

BEI 4players muss man bis 23uhr warten -.-


----------



## Raeven (1. Oktober 2011)

aliriza schrieb:


> BEI 4players muss man bis 23uhr warten -.-



richtig , trotz Ausweisangabe


----------



## spionkaese (1. Oktober 2011)

Laut den Leuten im Battlelog Forum hat zh1nt0 bestätigt das das Squad System bleibt wie es im Moment ist.
Ich denke damit steht fest das ich mir BF3 nicht kaufen werde, muss ich halt weiter TF2 spielen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. Oktober 2011)

Wieso braucht ihr überhaupt Keys?
Einfach nach 23:00 bei Origin runtergeladen, installiert und gestartet. Keine Key Eingabe garnichts.


----------



## Raeven (1. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso braucht ihr überhaupt Keys?
> Einfach nach 23:00 bei Origin runtergeladen, installiert und gestartet. Keine Key Eingabe garnichts.



das stimmt schon, nur wollte ich nicht bis 23 Uhr warten.
nun warte ich doch


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2011)

Öhm ich kanns auch so downloaden? Bei Origin, seit 4 Uhr!?


----------



## blackout24 (1. Oktober 2011)

Warum nicht einfach Hotspot Shield benutzen was schon seit Ewigkeiten empfohlen wird?
Hab damit am 29. nachmittags geladen ohne Key, ohne Ausweis.


----------



## Regza (1. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert es , aber nur bei ca. jedem 10ten klick auf join... Mal start Bf3 und das Bild bleibt schwar, mal beendet es sich einfach so mittem im spiel usw


----------



## Raeven (1. Oktober 2011)

nun bin ich verwirrt.  Habs geladen und wills installieren ohne Key geht nicht. Kommt immer die Keyeingabeaufforderung. mach ich was falsch oder muss ich bis 23 Uhr doch warten?


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2011)

@Raeven Hast dus per Torrent geladen? Hatte das selbe Prob, kannste knicken du brauchst nen Key 
Du musst es (wie auf deiner Pinnwand erklärt) von da laden


----------



## Raeven (1. Oktober 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Raeven Hast dus per Torrent geladen? Hatte das selbe Prob, kannste knicken du brauchst nen Key
> Du musst es (wie auf deiner Pinnwand erklärt) von da laden


 Danke man.  Funz Klasse mit dem Link. bin am laden mal sehn wie lange es dauert. Bei dem anderen Link waren es nicht  mal 1. Std.


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kein Problem  Ich darf den hier ja nicht posten (wegen Werbung und so)


----------



## aliriza (2. Oktober 2011)

höö komisch 

hab das spiel runtergeladen unt entpackt aber kann es nicht installieren . weiss nich wodrauf ich klicken soll da ist kein setup oder exe datei.

muss ich das jetz noch mal über origin laden oder was

Habe es Hinbekommen.

*Installationsanleitung:*


Lade die Battlefield 3 Open Beta herunter
Entpacke die Battlefield 3 Open Beta
Kopiere den Ordner „Battlefield 3 Open Beta“ samt aller Dateien in  deinen Origin Ordner. Für gewöhnlich findest du den Origin Ordner unter  folgedem Pfad: “C:/Programm Files(x86)/Origin Games/Battlefield 3 Open  Beta” Mittlerweile gibt es auch einen neuen Ordner. Dieser lautet  “C:/Programm Files(x86)/Origin Games/Battlefield-Beta”
Du solltest nun die Battlefield 3 Open Beta installieren können. Eventuell musst du Origin noch einmal neustarten.
 *WICHTIG!* AntiVir erkennt „bf3.exe“ als Virus. Ihr solltet daher Antivir deaktivieren oder eine Ausnahme hinzufügen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2011)

oder ganz einfach über Origin runterladen. Das sich viele hier so schwer tun?!


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Oktober 2011)

Richtig. ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso so viele Leute immernoch Probleme haben und sich über Keys beschweren und sich darüber auch noch den Kopf zerbrechen. Einfach mit eine ramerikanischen IP aktivieren, wo man keinen Key benötigt und fertig.


----------



## Porry (2. Oktober 2011)

Wie lang dauert die beta jetzt eigentlich noch? 
Da scheinen sich ja auch sehr viele uneinig zu sein.


----------



## eVoX (2. Oktober 2011)

Bis zum 10.10 geht die.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Oktober 2011)

Porry schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert die beta jetzt eigentlich noch?
> Da scheinen sich ja auch sehr viele uneinig zu sein.


 
Wieso ist man sich da uneinig, wenn sie offiziel bestätigt nur bis zum 10. Oktober 2011 geht? 

Ich meine, am 27. Oktober kommt es ja auch schon heraus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Richtig. ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso so viele Leute immernoch Probleme haben und sich über Keys beschweren und sich darüber auch noch den Kopf zerbrechen. Einfach mit eine ramerikanischen IP aktivieren, wo man keinen Key benötigt und fertig.


 

Du benötigts auch mit einer Deutschen IP kein key  

Ihr braucht weder Proxy`s, noch Anonymisierungsdienste, noch braucht ihr ein Perso. Ihr ladet euch einfach die Beta in Origin runter und fertig.


----------



## kühlprofi (2. Oktober 2011)

Hehe wäre ja auch normal die Beta über Origin zu beziehen und mit einem Klick zu starten. Wer nicht mal das schafft muss eh nicht BF spielen


----------



## Porry (2. Oktober 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Wieso ist man sich da uneinig, wenn sie offiziel bestätigt nur bis zum 10. Oktober 2011 geht?
> 
> Ich meine, am 27. Oktober kommt es ja auch schon heraus.


 Ach, ich hab da so ne Diskussion mitbekommen und naja.. egal.

Aber eine Sache die Ich noch gerne wüsste, weil ich sonst keine Betas spiele:

Wenn ich mir die Vollversion hole, kann ich mir dann die Stats und Unlocks, aus der Beta von, meinem Origin Account 'mitnehmen'?


----------



## eVoX (2. Oktober 2011)

Nein, dass geht nicht, wo bleibt da noch der Ansporn und die Motivation, wenn man schon alles hat.


----------



## Porry (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja stimmt irgendwo. Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Oktober 2011)

Naja, leide rnicht. Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, ob man wirklich nur so wenig XP am Anfang für Level-Ups benötigt. Denn amn levelt ja relativ shcnell, also wenn cih da so an BFBC2 denke, wo ich jetzt immenroch Rang 46 bin. Einige sind in der BEta ja schon echt weit oben im Rang.

Ich würde gerne einige Sachen übernehmen wollen. Wie z.B. die M416 (mein Lieblingssturmgewehr), damit macht es mir als Sturmsoldat am meisten Spaß. Genauso wie die Gadgets, mit denen man schneller Punkte machen kann. ^^


----------



## spionkaese (2. Oktober 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Naja, leide rnicht. Mich würde gerne mal interessieren, ob man wirklich nur so wenig XP am Anfang für Level-Ups benötigt. Denn amn levelt ja relativ shcnell, also wenn cih da so an BFBC2 denke, wo ich jetzt immenroch Rang 46 bin. Einige sind in der BEta ja schon echt weit oben im Rang.
> 
> Ich würde gerne einige Sachen übernehmen wollen. Wie z.B. die M416 (mein Lieblingssturmgewehr), damit macht es mir als Sturmsoldat am meisten Spaß. Genauso wie die Gadgets, mit denen man schneller Punkte machen kann. ^^


Ne das wurde ja verkürzt, was auf den letzten 2 Seiten auch schon MEHRMALS gesagt wurde 
Ich hoffe nur das man den Defi dann früher bekommt, das hat mich nämlich echt genervt


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ne das wurde ja verkürzt, was auf den letzten 2 Seiten auch schon MEHRMALS gesagt wurde
> Ich hoffe nur das man den Defi dann früher bekommt, das hat mich nämlich echt genervt


 
An BF3 ist noch einiges an Balancing nötig, da shaben wir gesehen. Vor allem bei den Waffen, die in höheren levels freigeschalten werden.


----------



## tiltX (3. Oktober 2011)

aliriza schrieb:


> *WICHTIG!* AntiVir erkennt „bf3.exe“ als Virus. Ihr solltet daher Antivir deaktivieren oder eine Ausnahme hinzufügen.



ich würde eher sagen dass du dir ein Virus runtergeladen hast.


----------



## spionkaese (3. Oktober 2011)

tiltX schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen dass du dir ein Virus runtergeladen hast.


Nein, es ist bekannt das die Datei als Virus erkannt wird.
Vielleicht scannt ja nicht Origin sonder BF3 die Computer


----------



## Snakebite (3. Oktober 2011)

0[17:58:59:168 Local]ErrorEnvUtilsGrantEveryoneAccessToFileC:\ProgramData\Origin\Logs\EALogReader.html: SetEntriesInAcl results = 1332 
1[17:58:59:168 Local]ErrorEnvUtilsGrantEveryoneAccessToFileGrantEveryoneAccessToFile() exiting with result 1332 (Failure) 
2[17:58:59:168 Local]EventCore::CoreLoggerOpenCore Log C:\ProgramData\Origin\Logs\ORIGIN_Core_Log Opened 10/3/2011 - [15:58:59:168 GMT] - ClientVersion in Registry:8.2.6.475  3[17:58:59:308 Local]EventCoreHandleAPICall_PrefAddSetting auto_patch flag = true 
4[17:59:01:211 Local]ErrorCore::CoreSimpleNetworkTransactionPerformTransactionProcPerformTransactionProc - Couldn't Send Internet Request! Error [12175] 
5[17:59:01:211 Local]ErrorCoreHandleAPICall_EnumPatchesHandleAPICall_EnumPatches - Content Item information request transaction failed!  When can this happen? 
6[17:59:03:680 Local]ErrorCore::CoreSimpleNetworkTransactionPerformTransactionProcPerformTransactionProc - Couldn't Send Internet Request! Error [12175] 
7[17:59:03:680 Local]ErrorCore::CoreContentSetGetEntitledContentGetTransaction failed for GetEntitledContent. 
8[17:59:04:398 Local]ErrorCore::CoreSimpleNetworkTransactionPerformTransactionProcPerformTransactionProc - Couldn't Send Internet Request! Error [12175] 
9[17:59:04:414 Local]ErrorCore::CoreContentSetGetEntitledContentGetTransaction failed for GetEntitledContent. 
10[17:59:53:837 Local]ErrorCore::CoreSimpleNetworkTransactionPerformTransactionProcPerformTransactionProc - Couldn't Send Internet Request! Error [12175] 
11[17:59:53:837 Local]ErrorCore::CoreContentSetGetEntitledContentGetTransaction failed for GetEntitledContent. 
12[17:59:54:820 Local]ErrorCore::CoreSimpleNetworkTransactionPerformTransactionProcPerformTransactionProc - Couldn't Send Internet Request! Error [12175] 
13[17:59:54:820 Local]ErrorCore::CoreContentSetGetEntitledContentGetTransaction failed for GetEntitledContent. 
14[17:59:55:476 Local]ErrorCore::CoreSimpleNetworkTransactionPerformTransactionProcPerformTransactionProc - Couldn't Send Internet Request! Error [12175] 
15[17:59:55:476 Local]ErrorCore::CoreContentSetGetEntitledContentGetTransaction failed for GetEntitledContent.

Das Origin will einfach nicht funktionieren....


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

tiltX schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen dass du dir ein Virus runtergeladen hast.




Erstens ist bekannt das die .EXE als Virus erkannt wird, und zweitens setz ich hier keine Viren rein!!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit dem false positive von Anti Vir habt. Also bei mir wird die bf3.exe (MD5: 15BDBF41F90385B32EA9981C607F4C5A) überhaupt nicht als Virus erkannt und ich habe auch den Anti Vir mit den aktuellsten Definitionen


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle mit dem false positive von Anti Vir habt. Also bei mir wird die bf3.exe (MD5: 15BDBF41F90385B32EA9981C607F4C5A) überhaupt nicht als Virus erkannt und ich habe auch den Anti Vir mit den aktuellsten Definitionen




Bei mir wird sie als solcher erkannt! Was aber weiterhin nicht schlimm ist!


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir wird die bf3.exe von meinem Anitvir auch nicht als eine schädliche Datei irgendeiner Art erkannt. Mein PC ist aber definitiv sauber und Antivir sowie mein Windows 7 up to date.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Oktober 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die bf3.exe von meinem Anitvir auch nicht als eine schädliche Datei irgendeiner Art erkannt. Mein PC ist aber definitiv sauber und Antivir sowie mein Windows 7 up to date.



Habt ihr die Free Version oder die Premium Version ?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr die Free Version oder die Premium Version ?



Free, vllt liegt es daran


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. Oktober 2011)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Free, vllt liegt es daran




Ich habe auch die Free Version und bei mir wird die.exe als Virus erkannt


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist es eben auch die Free Version und es wird nicht als solche erkannt. Hast du über Origin geladen? 

Ich nicht, ich habe von einer externen Seite geladen. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es da bei den exen einen minimalen, aber wichtigen Unterschied.


----------



## wheeler (4. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die Free Version und bei mir wird die.exe als Virus erkannt



ich habs via origin und es wird als virus detected...einfach als ausnahme eintragen,dann gehts.


----------



## neo3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, wenn es irgendwo auf den 80 Seiten steht, aber ich habe keine Zeit, die alle durchzulesen ^^

Benötigt man nun noch einen Key? Denn ich habe auf der Seite betakeys.battlefield.de einen beantragt, dann hat sich die Seite automatisch aktualisiert und nun bekomme ich die Meldung, dass es nur einen Key pro Person geben kann... Wie komme ich jetzt in das Spiel :-< 

Kann ich VOR 23 Uhr irgendwie über Origin rein kommen? Habe das Archiv vom Startpost runtergeladen und entpackt, aber ich denke, dass dort dann der Key eingeben werden müsste?! 

So etwas ist ja schon ein super Start... vielen Dank EA


----------



## wheeler (4. Oktober 2011)

nein du brauchst keinen key mehr,und vor 23 uhr geht auch...musst dich aber reinlesen wie das geht,oder den tip hier abwarten


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Oktober 2011)

@ neo3

hast du dir die Beta von BF3 direkt per Origin geladen ??


----------



## neo3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ne, das geht ja nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr - oder gibt es über Origin direkt eine Möglichkeit? 

Ich habe sie von einem Link aus dem ersten Post des Threads heruntergeladen und entpackt...


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Oktober 2011)

neo3 schrieb:


> Ne, das geht ja nur zwischen 23 und 6 Uhr - oder gibt es über Origin direkt eine Möglichkeit?
> 
> Ich habe sie von einem Link aus dem ersten Post des Threads heruntergeladen und entpackt...


 
Also ich bin etwas überfragt. Ich hatte es mir geladen und bei origin reingepackt und per amerikanischer IP-Adresse installiert, sodass die ganze key-Problematik, die als Altersverifizierung dienen sollte, nicht mehr vorhanden war. So kannst du es doch auch einfach machen. 

Du findest relativ schnell ab Seite 52 bis 70 ca. mehrere Male eine Anleitung.


----------



## neo3 (4. Oktober 2011)

Seite 52 war ein super Tipp 

So hat es einwandfrei funktioniert. Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Oktober 2011)

neo3 schrieb:


> Seite 52 war ein super Tipp
> 
> So hat es einwandfrei funktioniert. Vielen Dank!!!!


 
Alles klar! Das freut mich, viel Spaß bei der Beta


----------



## Regza (7. Oktober 2011)

Ist Caspian Border bei euch auch so laggy? War jetzt auf 2 deutschen servern und bei beiden wurde ich bei jeder bewegung wieder ein stück zurrückgeworfen .....


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Oktober 2011)

Regza schrieb:


> Ist Caspian Border bei euch auch so laggy? War jetzt auf 2 deutschen servern und bei beiden wurde ich bei jeder bewegung wieder ein stück zurrückgeworfen .....




Ja ist bei mir auch so! Deshalb spiele ich nur Metro!


----------



## marvelmaster (7. Oktober 2011)

Häääää wieso könnt ihr Caspian Border spielen? Wenn ich das bei Server Filter einstell zeigt der mir 0 Server mit der Map... kann nur das Metro spielen q,q?!


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Häääää wieso könnt ihr Caspian Border spielen? Wenn ich das bei Server Filter einstell zeigt der mir 0 Server mit der Map... kann nur das Metro spielen q,q?!




Caspian Border ist frei für alle! Kann man in der Server Liste frei wählen!


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Oktober 2011)

marvelmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Häääää wieso könnt ihr Caspian Border spielen? Wenn ich das bei Server Filter einstell zeigt der mir 0 Server mit der Map... kann nur das Metro spielen q,q?!



Schau mal ob du noch irgendwelche anderen Filter drin hast.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 ist TOP, Was habt ihr eigentlich alle? Bomben spiel ! Wer nur mit Kollegen zogen kann und nicht alleine Braucht BF3 garnicht zocken, Mann muss ja nicht nur mit Freunden zusammen spielen 

BATTLEFIELD 3


----------



## GTA 3 (8. Oktober 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 ist TOP, Was habt ihr eigentlich alle? Bomben spiel ! Wer nur mit Kollegen zogen kann und nicht alleine Braucht BF3 garnicht zocken, Mann muss ja nicht nur mit Freunden zusammen spielen
> 
> BATTLEFIELD 3



Naja ich habs am zweiten Betatag wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 ist TOP, Was habt ihr eigentlich alle? Bomben spiel ! Wer nur mit Kollegen zogen kann und nicht alleine Braucht BF3 garnicht zocken, Mann muss ja nicht nur mit Freunden zusammen spielen
> 
> BATTLEFIELD 3




Battlefield ist ein Team Spiel! Alleine kommst du sowiso nicht weit von daher!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2011)

Alleine war ich aber aufm Server erster 64 Spieler ich sag nicht das man nie im Team spielen sollte, Man sollte das Game nicht danach bewerten weil man Probleme mit dem Squad hat. Allgemein so ist das Spiel Bombe 

Allgemein für mich ist das Spiel aufregend, allein die Metro map einfach nur Hammer nur die Waffen finde ich Wie in Black ops oder Bad Company 2 Vietnam, Das Wasser sieht nice aus Die Sounds sowieso wie in Bad Company2 

Auch wen die Beta buggy ist


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Battlefield ist ein Team Spiel! Alleine kommst du sowiso nicht weit von daher!


 
Naja, in der Beta jetzt gab es oft Momente, wo mein Squad nur aus einer campenden person bestand ode rich gar keinen hatte. Und ich bin trotzdem sehr gut weitergekommen. Wer Punkte macht, hilft dem team. Umso vielfältiger die Art und Weise des "Punkte-Machens" ist, desto eher gewinnt das Team. 

Merkt euch das, so ist das Belohnungssystem von BF3 aufgebaut.

So haben Camper in gewisser Weise und Maß auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung im Team.


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Oktober 2011)

Mich kann man woll als Camper bezeichnen, da Ich es liebe mit meinem Scharfschützen Gewähr zuballern.
Ein Scharfschützengewehr wurde darauf ja auch konzipiert aus dem Hinterhalt zu schießen (ab und an sollte man schon ein Stellungswechsel machen)  . In Nahkampf ist man klar in Nachteil. Deswegen kann ich die Aufregung nicht verstehen. Da kann man sich auch gleich darüber aufregen die Leute die immer Hubschrauber, Panzer etc. nehmen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Oktober 2011)

Keine Angts. Der Hass auf Scharfschützen ist auch eine sehr oberflächliche Schlussfolgerung. Der Hass auf Camper gilt eigentlich zu vielen Campern. Zu viele Scharfschützen, die nur abschießen, das macht KEINEN Spaß. Und wenn es einen Punkt in der Map gibt, wo ein Scharfschütze eine viel zu gute Position hat, ist das ein Fehler des ENtwicklers. Wenn beide Sachen aber stimmen (ausgewogenes Team, keine unfairen Camperposition), dann hat auch niemand gegen die 1-2 oder mal 3 Scharfschützen. 


Alles eine Frage des Balancings.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hasse es auch wenn man als Camper bezeichnet wird nur weil man als Sniper spielt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber es nervt auch einfach, gerade bei Metro, wenn dann 6-7 Scharfschützen in den Büschen hocken und auf alles feuern was sich bewegt.
Auf CB hatte ich das z.B. noch nicht, dafür aber 3-5 Leute, die mit Raketenwerfern bei der Antenne auf dem Hügel waren und auf Panzer gewartet haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber es nervt auch einfach, gerade bei Metro, wenn dann 6-7 Scharfschützen in den Büschen hocken und auf alles feuern was sich bewegt.
> Auf CB hatte ich das z.B. noch nicht, dafür aber 3-5 Leute, die mit Raketenwerfern bei der Antenne auf dem Hügel waren und auf Panzer gewartet haben.




So sind eben Sniper!
Ist kein COD wo se rum rennen und Quickscopen was zum Glück nicht geht!


----------



## Fexzz (10. Oktober 2011)

Mich nervt es sehr, dass das Gewinnerteam nur einen so geringen Bonus bekommt. Statt das 200er Ribbon gibts als Sieger-Team nur 300 Punkte mehr. Kein Wunder, dass jeder Recon spielt und nur sniped. Irgendwas muss Dice sich da überlegen, sonst bleibt das später wirklich, zumindest bis alle High-Level haben, ein reines Rambo-Spiel.


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Oktober 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So sind eben Sniper!
> Ist kein COD wo se rum rennen und Quickscopen was zum Glück nicht geht!


 
Nein. Man kann nicht im team sich zu schon 4 vorhandenen Scharfschützen gesellen. So gewinnst du keinen Blumentopf und ziehst das Niveau des Servers runter, weil da das gegnerische Team nur am meckern ist: Zu Recht!

Quickscopen geht. Habs gestern mal mit der SV98 ausprobiert. Ist doch klar. Kannst du theoretisch auch in der Realität, was da aber doch etwas merkwürdig wäre -> zu riskant. ^^


----------



## joraku (10. Oktober 2011)

Quickscopen nennt es sich doch, wenn man mit dem Sniper (ohne dieses rießenvergrößerungsglas ) in den Nahkampf zieht, oder?

Da wäre man in der Realität aber nicht die hellste Leuchte - ein Schuss aus einem Sturmgewehr aus 3 Metern dürfte den Gegner genauso aufhalten wie ein Schuss aus einen Snipergewehr. Schießt man bei letzteren auch noch vorbei war es die letzte Aktion, da man durch den Rückschlag wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so schnell dazu kommt in der darauffolgenden Sekunde einen weiteren Schuss abzugeben.


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Oktober 2011)

joraku schrieb:


> Quickscopen nennt es sich doch, wenn man mit dem Sniper (ohne dieses rießenvergrößerungsglas ) in den Nahkampf zieht, oder?


 
Wenn du englisch kannst, kannst du qickscopen besser verstehen. Das ist, wnen man nur sehr kurz scoped (zielt). Also im Spiel das Fadenkreuz dadurch verkleinert und so im Nahkampf dadurch sehr schnell einen tödlichen Treffe rlanden kann. Sehr beliebt bei Modern Warfare 2 gewesen als Sport. ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (10. Oktober 2011)

Man missbraucht das Scharfschützengewehr als üperpräzise Shotgun.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Man missbraucht das Scharfschützengewehr als üperpräzise Shotgun.




So kann man es auch nennen


----------



## feldspat (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Beta Download!!!*

ich kann mich nicht in origin einloggen, wenn HSS an ist. kommt keine verbindung zu stande oder so. der sagt dann ORIGIN ID oder password incorrect...
was ja nicht stimmt.

Hat vielleicht wer noch einen betakey, dass ich es ohne HSS aktivieren kann?
Oder eine kleine Hilfestellung wäre auch top.

Wäre super nett.


----------



## zcei (11. Oktober 2011)

Ähm bin ich falsch informiert!? Ich dachte die Beta sei jetzt abgelaufen?


----------



## hempsmoker (11. Oktober 2011)

Ist sie auch, aber das ist bei Feldspat wohl noch nicht angekommen .


----------



## feldspat (11. Oktober 2011)

hmmpf...das stimmt...das ist noch nicht angekommen bei mir.

gut, dann ist alles in ordnung.


----------

